# Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2006)

*Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*
Immer wieder liest man auch in unserem Forum von Leuten, die sich Angelgerät direkt aus dem Ausland, oft aus den USA oder Japan, schicken lassen. Da gibt es zum einen die gesetzestreuen, die dann diese Sachen regulär verzollen und versteuern. Und es gibt diejenigen die dann schnell feststellen, dass bei ordnungsgemäßer Versteuerung/Verzollung kein großer - wenn überhaupt einer – Preisvorteil übrig bleibt.

Abgesehen davon dass man sich schwer damit tun wird, Garantieansprüche durchzusetzen, schädigt man damit auch Importeure, Großhändler und Fachhändler.

Man kann dann im Netz immer wieder lesen welche „Tipps“ gegeben und welche Tricks angewandt werden, um Zoll und Steuer zu umgehen.

Nach einem Gespräch mit dem Hauptzollamt in Hamburg möchte ich zu diesem Thema gerne einige Infos weitergeben, die den Gerüchten, welche da teilweise im Netz unterwegs sind, doch deutlich widersprechen.

*Um Kleinkram kümmert sich der Zoll nicht?*
Das ist ganz klar falsch, selbst wenn es sich nur um den Betrag von einem Cent drehen würde, müsste ein Zollbeamter oder sonstige Strafverfolgungsbehörden tätig werden, sobald sie davon Kenntnis erhalten. Würden sie das nicht tun, würden sie sich sogar selber strafbar machen!

Alles als Geschenk deklarieren, dann passiert nix
Auch ganz klar falsch, da auch für Geschenke zum einen nur ein niedriger Wert Zoll/Steuerfrei ist (ich glaube knappe 30 Euro), zum anderen so was auch Steuerhinterziehung und somit eine Straftat ist. Davon kann man nur abraten!

*Die kriegen das eh nicht raus im Internet....*
Auch das ist klar falsch. Der Zoll hat wie andere Strafverfolgungsbehörden auch für Internetkriminalität extra Ermittlungsgruppen eingesetzt. Darunter auch solche, welche über bestimmte Suchwörter Suchmaschinen durchforsten und da dann vor allem auch in Foren fündig werden. Da sobald sie von einer (auch noch so kleinen) Straftat/Vergehen Kenntnis erlangen tätig werden müssen, werden da wohl in nächster Zeit einige Leute dumm aus der Wäsche gucken.

*Mit gefälschten Emailadressen etc. erwischen die mich eh nicht...*
Auch klar falsch. Es ist nicht die Frage ob sie einen erwischen, sondern letztlich welchen Aufwand es braucht und wie lange es deswegen dauert. Dass das Internet lange nicht so anonym ist, wie mancher denkt durften ja auch schon die Leute erfahren, die das Anglerboard mal gehackt hatten. Und wir haben beileibe nicht die Möglichkeiten welche Strafverfolgungsbehörden zur Verfügung stehen!!


*Oder ganz andres gesagt:​**Kauft auf legalem Wege ein (ob im In- oder Ausland). Wer versucht Steuer und Zoll zu hinterziehen bei Einkäufen aus dem Ausland, sollte sich nicht beschweren, wenn er dann Post vom Staatsanwalt oder dem Finanzamt kriegt. Und Steuervergehen werden in Deutschland mit am stärksten bestraft!!*


----------



## tidecutter (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

na wenn du meinst thomas. ;+ 
tut mir leid aber bei einigen sachen kann ich dir nicht zustimmen! ist glaub es ist ein bißchen sehr einseitig, wie du das siehst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ist nach Gespräch mit dem Hauptzollamt in Hamburg die Rechtslage und sind auch die Vorgaben und Vorgehensweisen, nach denen da gearbeitet wird.

Das muss niemand so sehen, das werden im Einzelfall dann die Gerichte klären.

Ich möchte jedenfalls deswegen keinen Rechtstreit haben.


----------



## tidecutter (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

ist ja ok, wenn die rechtslage so ist. will ich nicht bestreiten.
darum gehts mir nicht. 
im kern geht es mir um den preisvorteil. der ist produktbezogen je nach eurolage zum teil schlichtweg nicht von der hand zu weisen.
hier nur die möglichkeiten schwarz oder weiß anzunehmen, ist zu wenig. es gibt auch bunt - sprich von beidem etwas; und das bei regulärer einfuhr!
so wie außerhalb der eu nicht alles billiger ist, ist hier nicht alles zu teuer! man muß genau gucken zum zeitpunkt x und dann entscheiden!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

So möcht ich das nicht unterschreiben,weil :

- legal oder illegal muß einjeder selbst entscheiden
- viele Länder exportieren garnicht Ihr Angelgerät nach 
  Deutschland,Produkte nur für Innland
- somit werden hiesige Händler nicht um ihren Gewinn gebracht
- Garantieansprüche im Ausland : bisher hatte ich z.B. keinerlei 
  Probleme,es dauert halt etwas länger,sonst nix


Sucht der deutsche Zoll ´ne neue Einnahmequelle ???:q:q:q:q

Mal im Ernst,wer am Zoll vorbei will,der macht es auch und weiß meist um die Konsiquenzen,sonst würde er sie  ja nicht umgehen wollen.

Oder war dies ein Hinweis von jetzigen Finanzminister,kauft im
Inland = stärkt das Inlandsbrutto.....:q:q:q:q


Oder ein #h der Angelindustrie = "Kauft bei uns und nicht im Ausland,da bekommt ihr nur Mist " ;hab ich so schon mal auf einer Angelmesse zu hören bekommen.


Der   STF  |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Richtig:
Legal oder illegal muss jeder selber entscheiden und dann auch die Konsequenzen tragen.

Ob jeder um die Konsequenzen weiss, wie du schreibst, das möchte ich mal bezweifeln.

Ebenso ob jeder darum weiss, dass es da Extra - Ermittlungsgruppen dafür gibt und diese auch bei "Kleinigkeiten" tätig werden müssen, sobald sie davon erfahren.

Bevor also jemand aus reiner Unkenntnis der Faktenlange sich auf manchen "Tipp" der im Netz zu finden ist einlässt und darum Schaden nimmt, deswegen die Infos.

Dass das nix dran ändert dass manche auch weiterhin illegal Waren (und da gehts ja nicht nur um Angelgerät) einführen werden und sich damit strafbar machen, das weiss ich auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wer im Einzelfall Zweifel hat, was für ihn selber gilt, kann sich auch direkt beim Zoll informieren (danke ans Hamburger Hauptzollamt für die Zusendung der Links):

Zitat:
Die Forumsnutzer, die sich eingehender informieren möchten, können dazu die Internetseiten der Zollverwaltung www.zoll.de nutzen; zudem besteht die Möglichkeit der Anfrage(n) an das Infocenter der Zollverwaltung, dessen Erreichbarkeiten auf der Seite
http://www.zoll.de/infocenter/index.html 
genannt sind.
Zitat Ende


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich hoffe die Ermittlungsgruppen waren in China zum Studium.
Denn die Wissen dort,wie man das I-Net auseinandernimmt.

Ich nehme mal an,das ca.98 % der im Board vertretenen
User,über 18 bzw.21 sind,und somit den Umgang mit Gesetzen
kennen.

Ich meine damit,das es eigentlich nichts gibt in unserem Land,was nicht mit einem Gesetz überwacht wird.

Außerdem sollten sich unsere Behörden an die Freunde in den USA wenden,dort werden doch fast alle I-Net Aktivitäten aufgezeichnet,spart die Ermittlungsgruppe hierzulande.

Der  STF  #6


----------



## nobwe (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Also, Angelgerät habe ich noch nicht aus dem Ausland bezogen, wohl aber andere Artikel. Was aber grundsätzlich keinen Unterschied machen sollte, von unterschiedlichen Zollsätzen einmal abgesehen.
Wer im Ausland kauft, sollte die (noch) 16% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer sowie den eigentlichen Zoll einkalkulieren.
Zusätzlich natürlich Kosten für Rückporto bei Reklamationen und dergleichen. Wer dann immer noch meint, dass er einen bestimmten Artikel im Ausland günstiger erwerben kann, soll es tun. Wenn es gar um in Deutschland nicht erhältliche Produkte geht, ist es eh wurscht. Halt nur die Kosten fest einkalkulieren.
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass einige Sendungen automatisch beim Zoll landen. Da ist eh nix mit Beschiss. Sofern der Sendung keine Rechnung beiliegt, aus der der Wert ermittelt werden kann, muss man diese Rechnung selbst beibringen. Es reicht u.U. ein Screenshot, wenn es sich beispielsweise um eine eb... Auktion gehandelt hat. Einige Sendungen wurden direkt zugestellt, haben also das Zollamt nie gesehen. Darauf hat man keinen Einfluss.
Man muss allerdings, bisher nicht selbst erlebt, weiss es aber von Bekannten, damit rechnen, dass auch wenn eine Sendung direkt zugestellt wurde, der Zoll später auf der Matte stehen kann. Also nicht unbedingt zu früh freuen.
Ein weiterer Punkt, betrifft aber sicher nicht Angelgerät, also vielleicht in diesem Forum eher unwichtig: Wer Schmuck oder Uhren aus dem Ausland bezieht und diese nicht korrekt eingeführt hat, bekommt u.U. bei Überschreiten der Grenze in die Schweiz Probleme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



> Also, Angelgerät habe ich noch nicht aus dem Ausland bezogen, wohl aber andere Artikel. Was aber grundsätzlich keinen Unterschied machen sollte, von unterschiedlichen Zollsätzen einmal abgesehen.


Das ist der Punkt - aber eben AUCH Angelgerät.
Daher meine Infos.



> Ich nehme mal an,das ca.98 % der im Board vertretenen
> User,über 18 bzw.21 sind,und somit den Umgang mit Gesetzen
> kennen.


Ob die Prozentzahl so stimmt, weiss ich nicht.

Dass aber im Netz viele "Gerüchte" kursieren wie man angeblich den Zoll "sparen" kann (nochmal:Ist eine Straftat) ist sicher.

Und da ist es (zumindest in meinen Augen) kein Fehler, auch die "über - A8 - Jährigen" auf die tatsächlichen Fakten hinzuweisen.

Dass es deswegen trotzdem weiterhin Leute geben wird, denen das wurscht ist und/oder die bewusst Steuern/Zoll hinterziehen ist dabei ja nicht die Frage.


----------



## henningcl (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

wenn du gerade mit dem zollamt in hamburg gesprochen hast ,dann solltest du auch den zollfreien warenwert kennen und nicht 30,- oder son halbwissen hier verbreiten .
wenn du dich mit dehnen unterhalten hast ,dann präsentiere doch mal ein paar fakten ,die den boardusern auch weiterhelfen.

ich war vor einer woche gerade beim zoll um eine bestellung aus amerika abzuholen.
der zollbeamte sagte bis 22,-usd ist es zollfrei bei geschenken 65,-usd.
reiner warenwert ,das porto wird nicht mit eingerechnet.

das ist mal ne info ,die wirklich weiter hilft.#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Deswegen hatte ich das extra eingeschränkt sowie die Kontaktdaten mit aufgeführt.
Davon ab geht es hier um Importe von Waren und nicht um Geschenke.
Wer absichtlich falsch deklariert macht sich ebenfalls strafbar.


----------



## tidecutter (19. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



henningcl schrieb:


> wenn du gerade mit dem zollamt in hamburg gesprochen hast ,dann solltest du auch den zollfreien warenwert kennen und nicht 30,- oder son halbwissen hier verbreiten .
> wenn du dich mit dehnen unterhalten hast ,dann präsentiere doch mal ein paar fakten ,die den boardusern auch weiterhelfen.
> ich war vor einer woche gerade beim zoll um eine bestellung aus amerika abzuholen.
> der zollbeamte sagte bis 22,-usd ist es zollfrei bei geschenken 65,-usd.
> ...



ich hatte mich schon gewundert. ich hatte anfang des jahres ne teillieferung einer bestellung bekommen, bei der die teillieferung bei ca. 25 euro lag. das paket mußte ich direkt beim zoll abholen und da war nix mit mwst und zoll. wenn ich allein daran denke, was ich für den inhalt des päckchens in deutschland bezahlt hätte...


----------



## Frank Finger (20. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



henningcl schrieb:


> wenn du gerade mit dem zollamt in hamburg gesprochen hast ,dann solltest du auch den zollfreien warenwert kennen und nicht 30,- oder son halbwissen hier verbreiten .
> wenn du dich mit dehnen unterhalten hast ,dann präsentiere doch mal ein paar fakten ,die den boardusern auch weiterhelfen.
> 
> ich war vor einer woche gerade beim zoll um eine bestellung aus amerika abzuholen.
> ...


 
Tja Henningcl,

ich finde Thomas Information war schon sehr hilfreich im Gegensatz zu deiner.
Die Grenzen sind 22€ und 45€.
Denn wir sind nunmal in Euroland und nicht in der Dollarzone.#h 
Ach ja steht alles auf www.zoll.de
Schade, dass der Kollege es nicht wußte.

Gruß aus Hamburg

Frank


----------



## Aali-Barba (20. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass man sich schwer damit tun wird, Garantieansprüche durchzusetzen, schädigt man damit auch Importeure, Großhändler und Fachhändler.


 
Und im Gegensatz zu den drei Letztgenannten werben ja auch die bösen Schmuggler hier nicht  #h


----------



## Frank 77 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

So jetzt Licht ins Dunkel ! Ist doch nicht so schwer

*Sendungen mit geringem Wert*

*Postsendungen mit Waren, deren Wert nicht höher ist als 22 EUR, sind einfuhrabgabenfrei.*
Unabhängig von der Person des Versenders und des Empfängers sind alle Postsendungen (auch kommerzielle Sendungen) mit Waren, deren Gesamtwert nicht höher ist als 22 EUR, einfuhrabgabenfrei.
Ausgenommen sind jedoch Sendungen, die

Alkohol, einschließlich alkoholischer Getränke, 
Tabakwaren, 
Röstkaffee oder löslichen Kaffee oder 
Parfüms und Eau de Toilette enthalten. 
*Geschenksendungen aus dem Ausland oder ins Ausland*

*Geschenksendungen aus einem Mitgliedstaat der EG* werden Ihnen ohne Erhebung von Einfuhrabgaben direkt zugestellt. Es ist jedoch zu beachten, dass ein Versand von Tabakwaren aus einem dieser Länder grundsätzlich nicht gestattet ist und bußgeld- oder strafrechtliche Folgen haben kann.
*Geschenksendungen *von einer *Privatperson* aus* einem Drittland *(alle Staaten, die nicht Mitglied der EG sind) an eine Privatperson im Inland (Sendungen von privat an privat) sind jedoch nur dann einfuhrabgabenfrei, wenn ihr Warenwert nicht über *45 EUR* liegt. Innerhalb dieser Wertgrenze dürfen aber die folgenden *Höchstmengen* nicht überschritten sein:

Tabakwaren: 

50 Stück Zigaretten oder 
25 Stück Zigarillos (Zigarren mit einem Stückgewicht von max. 3 Gramm) oder 
10 Zigarren oder 
50 Gramm Rauchtabak oder 
eine anteilige Zusammenstellung dieser Waren; 
Alkohol und alkoholhaltige Getränke: 

1 Liter Spirituosen mit einem Alkoholgehalt von mehr als 22 % vol oder unvergällter Ethylalkohol mit einem Alkoholgehalt von 80 % vol oder mehr oder 
1 Liter Spirituosen, Aperitifs aus Wein oder Alkohol, Taffia, Sake oder ähnliche Getränke mit einem Alkoholgehalt von 22 % vol oder weniger, Schaumweine oder Likörweine oder 
eine anteilige Zusammenstellung dieser Waren und 
2 Liter nicht schäumende Weine; 
Parfüms/Eau de Toilette: 

50 Gramm Parfüms oder 
0,25 Liter Toilettenwasser; 
Kaffee: 

500 Gramm Kaffee oder 
200 Gramm Auszüge, Essenzen oder Konzentrate aus Kaffee oder Zubereitungen auf der Grundlage dieser Waren oder auf der Grundlage von Kaffee. 
Für die Abgabenfreiheit bei Sendungen von Privatpersonen an Privatpersonen gilt zusätzlich folgender Grundsatz:
Übersteigt der Gesamtwert mehrerer Waren je Sendung den Betrag von 45 EUR, so gilt die Befreiung bis zur Höhe dieses Betrages für diejenigen Waren, für die sie bei gesonderter Einfuhr gewährt worden wären.
Ist bei nicht teilbaren Waren die Freigrenze überschritten, so werden die Einfuhrabgaben auf den Gesamtwert der Ware und nicht auf den die Freigrenze übersteigenden Wertanteil erhoben.

quelle: www.zoll.de


----------



## Frank 77 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Und warum sollte ich nicht im Ausland kaufen? Wenn ich dort meine Sachen billiger bekomme, werden sie eben bestellt, auch wenn es ein paar Tage länger dauert!
Es gibt zum Bsp. Sachen innerhalb der EU und die kosten gerade mal die Hälfte von unseren Preisen hier. 
Heutzutage haben die wenigsten noch das Geld dafür über um diese teilweise überteuerten deutschen Preise zu zahlen!:v 
Denn ich Frage mich manchmal warum Rollen (EU-Firma) die hier ca.200 Euro kosten und in anderen EU-Staaten für die Hälfte verkauft werden. Und dabei handelt es sich um einen billig EU-Staat sonder um einen der teuersten!!!#c


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Man sollte bei der ganzen "DU, DU!"-Aktion auch mal bedenken, dass der Zoll und der Staatsanwalt zwar aktiv werden, bis zu einem bestimmten Grenzwert allerdings alles im Sande verlaufen lassen - der zu erwartende Einnahmerahmen muss in der Regel mit den Kosten der Verfolgung zumindest korrelieren.

Klar sagt dir ein Zollbeamter, dass sie wegen 1 Cent aktiv werden (müssen) - was soll er auch sonst sagen.

Aber wegen einem Cent, eine Zollgruppe drauf ansetzen und den Staatsanwalt aus dem Bett holen? DAS würde ich gern mal riskieren. Den netten Aufmacher in der BILD kann ich schon vor meinem geistigen Auge sehen.

Auch das Argument, Steuervergehen würden mit am härtesten bestraft, ist eher theoretischer Natur - man beachte diverse Steuerskandale und -skandälchen in den letzten Jahren und deren "glimpflichen" Ausgehen.

Versteh mich nicht falsch Thomas - deine Absichten in Ehren (ganz ehrlich) aber früher drohte man den Kindern mit der Rute des Weihnachtsmannes. Und zumindest eines weis ich mittlerweile: meine ist deutlich länger 

Gruß

Rico

P.S. ich will nicht so verstanden werden, dass man den Staat beschupsen soll! ich wollte nur mal etwas "Bedrohung" aus Thomas Erstpost rausnehmen.


----------



## Schweißsocke (20. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> - viele Länder exportieren garnicht Ihr Angelgerät nach
> Deutschland,Produkte nur für Innland.



...viele Hersteller bieten auch (leider#c) ihr komplettes Programm nicht in Deutschland an, gerade die japanischen Rollentüftler Daiwa und Shimano bieten in ihrer Heimat viele - auch hochwertige - Rollen an, die man in Deutschland nicht oder nur verspätet kaufen kann.
Ein Beispiel ist die Certate von Daiwa, die ursprünglich gar nicht in Deutschland verkauft werden sollte und dann - nachdem diese Topprolle in Japan schon lange zu haben war - schließlich, auch zur Überraschung der Daiwa-Vertreter, doch in unseren Läden auftauchte.
Wer aber eine Daiwa Exist erwerben möchte, der ist auf einen Direktimport angewiesen, da es dieses Sahneteil bei uns einfach nicht gibt!|gr:

Und noch ne Ergänzung zur Certate: Bei uns wird diese Rolle für ca. 400 Euronen angeboten, in Japan ist sie für umgerechnet ca. 250 Euro zu haben: Selbst wenn ich Zoll und Porto hinzurechne, spare ich immer noch ne Stange Geld. Und so selbstlos, das ich, bloss um die deutsche Händlerschaft zu unterstützen, mein Geld verschenke, bin ich dann doch nicht.


----------



## Ansgar (21. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Frank 77 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich nicht im Ausland kaufen? Wenn ich dort meine Sachen billiger bekomme, werden sie eben bestellt, auch wenn es ein paar Tage länger dauert!
> Es gibt zum Bsp. Sachen innerhalb der EU und die kosten gerade mal die Hälfte von unseren Preisen hier.
> Heutzutage haben die wenigsten noch das Geld dafür über um diese teilweise überteuerten deutschen Preise zu zahlen!:v
> Denn ich Frage mich manchmal warum Rollen (EU-Firma) die hier ca.200 Euro kosten und in anderen EU-Staaten für die Hälfte verkauft werden. Und dabei handelt es sich um einen billig EU-Staat sonder um einen der teuersten!!!#c




Ja genau, und wenn ich meine Sachen billiger im Ausland herstellen kann, denn mache ich das halt. Denn als Unternehmer die deutschen Arbeitsloehne zu bezahlen - das kann man sich ja nicht leisten... ;+ ;+  Hoffe Dein Boss denkt nicht so wie Du...

Generell finde ich Thomas Punkt voellig okay. Fakt ist, dass die Bestellung im Ausland Schwierigkeiten mit sich bringen kann, insbesondere wenn es um Garantien geht. Wer mal versucht hat ne Rolle in die Staaten zurueckzuschicken und denn aus Deutschland da Druck zu machen, der weiss dass da nicht viel geht. Gerade in USA habe ich so einiges erlebt bezgl. Service...

Ausserdem ist es durchaus legitim darauf hinzuweisen, dass einige Posts hier vielleicht zu sehr darauf ausgelegt sind, den Zoll zu betruegen (denn das ist es in der Tat, insbesondere, wenn man versucht das als Geschenk auzugeben) - und wenn dann derjenige, der sich einmal ne Rolle aus US hat zuschicken lassen auf einmal ein Verfahren am Hals hat, weil er nicht recht aufgeklaert war, so waere das sehr bedauerlich.

Wenn es ne Rolle in Deutschland nicht gibt -fein, bestellt man das Ding halt und deklariert es. Denn wer 500 Euro fuer ne ROlle ausgeben kann und denn sagt ich habe die 100 Euro fuer den Zoll nicht, der macht sich etwas unglaubwuerdig... Ausserdem hat man denn auch was in der Hand, wenn es mal Probleme gibt - sonst sagt der Haendler vielleicht "wieso, war doch ein Geschenk? Da geht garnichts"

Klar, Thomas post wird nicht die Einstellung derjenigen aendern, die ganz grosse Besteller in USA oder sonstwo sind. 

Aber man darf doch mal drauf hinweisen, oder? 

Denn soo riesig ist die Ersparnis oft nicht (50 Euro oder so) - und mal ehrlich: wenn das jeder so macht, denn brauch man sich halt auch nicht wundern, wenn man irgendwann mal 100km zum Maden holen fahren muss, weil die Angellaeden alle pleite gemacht haben... Ist naemlich nicht so, dass die Jungs heute noch einen HAmmerprofit machen...

Also, ich finde auch wenn einem die andere Seite der Medallie nicht gefaellt, kann man trotzdem die Informationen gelten lassen

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



> und wenn dann derjenige, der sich einmal ne Rolle aus US hat zuschicken lassen auf einmal ein Verfahren am Hals hat, weil er nicht recht aufgeklaert war, so waere das sehr bedauerlich


Darum gehts, danke Ansgar!

Die Höhe der Freigrenzen, über die hier spekuliert wird, ist allerdings nicht ganz richtig, sie betragen 22,00 € (kommerzielle Sendungen im Postverkehr), 45,00 € (*Sendungen von privat
an privat ohne (!) vorherigen Geldfluss*) sowie 175,00 € (Reiseverkehr).

Entgegen der in Internetforen (beileibe nicht nur dem Anglerboard!!) weit verbreiteten Ansicht ist es auch weder "ein guter Tip" noch "eine rechtliche Grauzone", Handelswaren als Geschenk deklarieren zu lassen, dies ist einfach strafbar!


----------



## angeltreff (19. September 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Als bekennender Tacklekäufer in den USA habe ich ja schon einiges dazu geschrieben. Fakt ist das man z.B. Rollen von PENN dort für teilweise weniger als 50% des Preises hierzulande bekommt. Bestellt man dazu bei den bekannten Shops ist man immer auf der legalen Seite, die Ware wird automatisch beim Eintreffen in Deutschland verzollt. 

Aktuelles Beispiel: PENN Slammer 560 kostet bei cabelas 140 $, dass sind 110 €. Nebenkosten (Versand, Zoll, Umsatzsteuer) betragen ca. 40% - bezahlt man also in Summe 155 €. Für das gesparte Geld kann ich einen schönen Tag mit dem Kutter rausfahren.


----------



## hotte50 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*


----------



## wattwurm456 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo Thomas danke für den Hinweis .Petri Wattwurm456


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Nette Thread- Widerauferstehung!|supergri 

Hallo Thomas - Erstmal Danke für dein Bestreben, uns auf den Pfad der Rechschaffenen zu leiten...

Aber diese Haltung.... im Inland zu kaufen is besser und überhaupt...

Kann man sich eigentlich heutzutage nur noch als Motto auf ein Küchenhandtuch sticken lassen. Wer hat denn noch übermäßig Geld zu verschenken?

Als Beispiel nehmen wir mal eine AVET- Multi MXL4,5:1 , kostet hierzulande zwischen 239,- und 251,- Teuros. Der Versand schlägt nochmals mit ca.7,50€ zu Buche.

Beim US- Online Händler (td.) sind es umgerechnet *158,93€* (incl. Tax), sofern Kundenkonto (kostenlos) vorhanden, entfallen die taxes und das Dingen kostet auf einmal nur noch *134,-€* brutto !
Da sich der US- Preis aber immer noch über 150,-$ befindet, ist der Versand ebenfalls inklusive.
Also liegt der Endpreis der Rolle letztendlich bei maximal 170,- Euro.
*Und bei einem solchen Preisunterschied soll ich tatsächlich noch zum "Vermeintlich arg gebeutelten deutschen Tackledealer" gehen?*

NÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## FischDose (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@Dorschbremse-Ri
Tja, nur was wäre, wenn Nick die nicht nach Deutschland importieren würde? 
Die Avets tät hier kaum einer kennen. 
Und laut Website TD ist shipping nur in 48 US-Staaten ab 150$ incl.
Oder weist du genauerers aus eigener Bestellung?
Rolf


----------



## Torsk (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Bei TD kommt der Versand auf jeden Fall noch drauf. Pi x Daumen ist der $-Preis(der Rolle) auch der All-Inkl.-€-Preis, bei `nem Kurs von 1,30...
Ich bin der Meinung, das man durchaus auch auf legale Weise den einen oder anderen Euro sparen kann, sich dann aber auch der anderen Konsequenzen bewusst sein sollte. 
By the way, das man sich als gemeiner Arbeitnehmer mit Billiglöhnern messen muß, ist übrigens schon lange Realität in Good Old Germany...


----------



## BT-Holger (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@ Torsk_NI,

der Katzenjammer kommt dann aber meistens bei der Benutzung. Das Gerät fällt doch meistens während der Saison aus. Klar holst Du Dir dann schnell 1,5 Geräte aus den US, doch der europäische Käufer fährt in solchem Fall schon mit einem Austauschgerät bzw. mit einem Leihgerät zum fischen während Du noch auf den Postmann wartest.
Nix gegen Importe, aber bei Technik würde ich die Hände davon lassen.

@ Doschbremse-RI,

Du hast Recht, keiner hat was heutzutage zu verschenken. Du nicht, ich nicht und Nick auch nicht. Möglicherweise wirst Du ja mal in den Genuss von Nicks erstklassigen Service kommen, der für deutsche Avet Käufer meines Wissens kostenlos oder zumindest sehr günstig ist!


bd

Holger


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



BT-Holger schrieb:


> @ Torsk_NI,
> 
> der Katzenjammer kommt dann aber meistens bei der Benutzung. Das Gerät fällt doch meistens während der Saison aus. Klar holst Du Dir dann schnell 1,5 Geräte aus den US, doch der europäische Käufer fährt in solchem Fall schon mit einem Austauschgerät bzw. mit einem Leihgerät zum fischen während Du noch auf den Postmann wartest.
> Nix gegen Importe, aber bei Technik würde ich die Hände davon lassen.



Moin Holger!

Yes Sir! Da hast Du recht, das ist das Risiko des Gamblers
entweder Du gewinnst oder verlierst :q


----------



## BT-Holger (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@ Torsk_NI,

diesem Risiko sind sich aber die wenigsten Sparer bewußt. Ich nehme grundsätzlich auch Geräte in Reparatur, die aus den US importiert sind. Die Abwicklung findet dann über den deutschen Importeur statt. Wenn dann ein Angebot über die Reparatur vorliegt, die ja schon nur durch die Einsendung und die Überprüfung des Geräts auf jeden Fall Kosten für den Kunden verursacht, setzen sich die Leute auf den Hintern. Auf jeden Fall stehen da schon immer mindestens 50 € an, ohne das Gerät repariert ist.
Bei hochwertigen Geräten kein Problem, aber bei Geräten unter 200 €, ist dann der Katzenjammer groß.
Klar kann ich mir dann eher ein neues Gerät aus den US holen, der Zock geht dann aber wieder von vorn los. 
Bei Kunden die ein Gerät bei uns gekauft haben mache ich einen klaren Unterschied. Die bekommen während der Garantiezeit dann gratis ein Leihecholot. Desgleichen wird auch nach Ablauf der Garantien verständlicherweise bei den Importeuren mit in Deutschland gekauften Geräten verfahren.
Wie gesagt ich hole auch einiges aus den US, um meinen Kunden auch bessere Preise zu bieten, aber von Technik, Ruten und Rollen lasse ich die Finger. 
Weiterhin können wir es auch solchen Leuten wie Nick verdanken, daß Produkte wie Avet hier in Deutschland erhältlich sind, er eine gute Lagerhaltung und einen dementsprechenden Service hat. Der soll und muss bezahlt werden.

Also: Support your local heroes!


c ya


Holger


----------



## Baddy89 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



BT-Holger schrieb:


> @ Torsk_NI,
> 
> diesem Risiko sind sich aber die wenigsten Sparer bewußt. Ich nehme grundsätzlich auch Geräte in Reparatur, die aus den US importiert sind. Die Abwicklung findet dann über den deutschen Importeur statt. Wenn dann ein Angebot über die Reparatur vorliegt, die ja schon nur durch die Einsendung und die Überprüfung des Geräts auf jeden Fall Kosten für den Kunden verursacht, setzen sich die Leute auf den Hintern. Auf jeden Fall stehen da schon immer mindestens 50 € an, ohne das Gerät repariert ist.
> Bei hochwertigen Geräten kein Problem, aber bei Geräten unter 200 €, ist dann der Katzenjammer groß.
> ...



Amen !


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



BT-Holger schrieb:


> Also: Support your local heroes!
> 
> 
> c ya
> ...



Yeah Local Heros rulez! #6

Ne aber im Ernst ich hab ja eigentlich ein Argument gegen das Importieren
hervorgebracht. Dem Risiko muss man sich halt bewusst sein.

Und es ist nur verständlich das, gerade bei uns Deutschen, 
die Angst vor der Pappnase bei viele überwiegt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Eine notwendige Diskussion, die Thomas hier angestoßen hat. Das
noch nicht ganz reife und nach kindlichen Kriterien zu beurteilende
Poster dazukommen, tut der Sache keinen Abbruch.
Sicher hat niemand etwas zu verschenken. Aber es gibt eben auch Nachteile, die man kennen sollte. Gerade das Board sollte offen dafür sein, das Fakten zusammengetragen werden. Eine Firma, die bereit ist, legale Verkäufe als Geschenke auszuzeichnen, wird genauso vertrauenswürdig sein, wenns um
Reklamationen geht.
Ich importiere selbst das eine oder andere Teil und verfolge diese Debatte genau. Einige Dinge passen aber noch nicht - oder meine Zollstelle macht hier ihr eigenes Recht:

-Die angesprochenen Grenzen stimmen soweit
-Die Transportkosten kommen auf den Warenwert drauf, das es
  sich ja um eine Kalkulation des "Einstandspreises" handelt.
-Man muß persönlich im Amt erscheinen und seine Waren 
 identifizieren. Da wird das Packet geöffnet. Auch beim Zoll gibts
 Angler, die eine Billigrolle von einer teuren unterscheiden 
 können. 1x googeln und der Preis steht doch fest.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin Dolfin!

Und die Information "Servicerecht" wollte ich nochmal beitragen.
Ich hoffe es ist sachlich genug.

Ich hab auch mal eine Aufstellung zu Kunstködern gemacht 
ich werd sie nochmal suchen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

gefunden :q

Ursprung:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1023646#post1023646

Ergebins:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=72239

Wie gesagt seht das bitte *WERTUNGSFREI* und bildet Euch aus den bereitgestellten und mühsam zusammengetragenen Informationen Euer eigenes Bild.


----------



## zesch (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo liebe Fischer !
möchte mir eine CMW Weckesser Rute für das Fischen mit Gummifischen (Gewicht 15 - 60 Gramm) anschaffen.

Hauptsächlich Fließgewässer bis 4 - 5m Tiefe.

Welche Rute / Blank könnt Ihr weiter empfehlen und warum ?

Danke  

zesch


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin!

Hab mein Echolot schon vor einiger Zeit bekommen und jetzt
erstmals testen können. Hab mir noch eine schicke PortabelBox
gebastelt und werd den richtig "scharfen" Einsatz am kommenden
Wochenende angehen.

Offline





Online





Ich hab wohl etwas zu viele BassProTrippleRipple Dreifachschwanz 
Twister bestellt, also wer interesse hat 
kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Tüssi

Kai


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi!
Die Disskussion ist notwendig und gut. 
Ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit Import gemacht.
Echolot aus USA problemlos. Shimano Japan Modelle aus Japan problemlos. Jetzt aktuell ne Major Craft Rute auch problemlos.
Importiere aber nur Sachen die ich hier nicht bekomme. Sachen die dort nur nen bischen günstiger sind, lohnen für mich den Aufwand wg. Zoll usw. nicht. Auf die Garantie zu verzichten würde ich auch nicht wenn z.B. ne Shimano Stradic in USA 100 Euro kostet und hier 130 finde ich lohnt sich das nicht wirklich.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## karpfenbrausi (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi,

zum Thema "bei Kauf in Deutschland hast Du Garantie" kann ich nur sagen, daß ich ein defektes Gerät an den Händler (Zucha und Mander, oder so...) geschickt habe... zurückbekommen habe ich das Gerät nach einem halben Jahr inclusive Schriftwechsel über meinen Anwalt - und zwar immernoch defekt...
Super Garantie....da bestell ich doch auch mal im Ausland und pfeife auf den guten deutschen Service :c 

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich finde, man muß da schon nach den Arten der Geräten ein bischen genauer unterscheiden, es kommt drauf an was man sich einkauft, wofür und wie die Nutzung zu sehen ist.

1. Kunstköder + Schnüre
Ist nahezu Verschleißmaterial, Service wurscht, wenn es direkt fehlerhaft ist, sollte man das auch dort ersetzt bekommen. Was später passiert (geht eh in den Orkus ), oder Kleinigkeiten wie Sprengringe und Drillinge, alles no Problemo.

2. Ruten
Eine Rute besteht aus dem Blank und den Anbauteilen. Wer selber baut oder reparieren kann oder jemanden kennt, der reparieren kann, dann braucht man auch keinen Service bei den Anbauteilen, weil selbst ein Porto ist meist schon teurer, die (E-)Teile vom Rutenbauer sind sogar besser.
Wenn mal was vom Blank kaputt geht, man also eine neue Spitze oder HT braucht, sieht es auch so aus: Ersatzteilpreise liegen locker bei 50% und mehr. Wenn man die ganze Rute günstig bekommen hat, ist es damit ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Evtl. geht noch mit einem Zapfen flicken, aber eine z.B. im Drill brechende Rute ist eh emotional ein Gammelstück, wer will damit denn wirklich noch fischen? :g

3. Rollen:
Hier wird es schwieriger, weil man eben spezielle E-Teile braucht, Spulen sowieso von Zeit zu Zeit, weil die gehen mit der Benutzung auch gerne ein wenig kaputt, und ne teure Geflechtschnur auf ner Spule mit nem scharfen Kratzer oder Grat im Schnurlauf? Nein danke.
Die E-Spulen werden gerne in der Kalkulation vergessen.  
Die heutigen Rollen haben aber nicht mehr die Anfälligkeit von früher, was z.B. ihre regulären Verschleißteile Schnurlaufröllchen und Bügeldrehfeder bei Stationärrollen betrifft. Wenn man ein Modell als stabil getestet kennt, ist das Risiko auch minimal. Wenn man eine Rolle wirklich so kaputthaut, daß man viele besondere E-Teile benötigt, dann wird es auch im Ersatz teuer, zu teuer. Insgesamt stellt sich das etwas zwittrig da, je mehr aber jemand basteln kann und auf Maschinenbaumöglichkeiten zugreifen kann, um so weniger stellt ein aufgetretener Fehler ein großes Problem dar. Kugellager kann man eben auch woanders und oft noch in besserer Qualität bekommen. Letztlich spielt die Lust, sich auf sowas überhaupt einzulassen, die entscheidende Rolle bei der Rolle. 
Sowas wie Rutenbauer+Doktoren sind für Rollen nicht so greifbar, hier kommt der Händler meist zum Zuge.

4. Elektronik, GPS, Echolot usw.
Hier stellt sich das Problem wie beim heute vollektronifizierten Auto, daß man kaum mehr etwas selber reparieren kann. Andererseits ist ein Elektronik nicht so verschleißanfällig, sie funktioniert oder funktioniert eben nicht. Wartung/Service ist im Regelfall auch nur Austausch, einen Schalter, Stecker oder Knopf kann man manchmal schon wieder gangbar machen oder durch "brutale" Methoden ersetzen. :g 
Das Risiko muß einem bewußt sein, je teurer ein Gerät in der Anschaffung war, um so wichtiger ist natürlich eine Serviceversorgung während der Einsatzzeit.

So zusammenfassend gesagt, bei 3. und 4. sollte man schon genauer nachdenken und rechnen, ob sich das überhaupt lohnt mit dem Import.


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

die letzten paar Beiträge  gingen aber voll an dem vorbei was Thomas eigentlich sagen wollte......
er hat lediglich davor gewarnt irgendwelche Zolltricks zu posten, da man sich strafbar macht. 
nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Danke Rainer))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wenn man mal nur die letzten Seiten und nicht das Posting 1 liest ... |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Mal nur so am Rande, welche Läden in den Staaten sind denn außer Bass Pro & Cabelas empfehlenswert? #h


----------



## shenia (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wir bestellen oft aus dem Ausland Schnur, Ruten, Rollen, Spulen usw. Bis jetzt ohne Probleme - ob bei Ebay oder direct via Händler. Ab und zu musste man Zoll bezahlen, jedoch war dies kein größeres Problem, da es trotzdem billiger ist, als wenn man die Wahre hier kaufen würde. Des weiteren weiss der Zoll ganz genau wo die Preise liegen.
MFG


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. August 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Und hier wird des öfteren rumgejamemrt 
wegen Garantie bei <500$ Artikeln...

Das nenn ich mal "mutig" :q
http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=37972


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

MoinMoin!

Diese Woche ist nach 9 Tagen Lieferzeit ein Paket aus den USA angekommen.
Bestellt haben wir Wobbler vom Hersteller mit dem großen "M" (nicht McDoof  )

Kann den Shop und Versandservice nur empfehlen. 
Ich denke es ging auch so schnell weil nur eine Artikelart in der Sendung 
war und der Zoll somit leichtes Spiel bei der Einfuhrsteuerberechnung hatte.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## mike0714 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wo in den USA hast du den Bestellt?|bigeyes
mfg
M.R.


----------



## Kinzigtäler (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo!

Ich hab da noch zu dem Zoll so ne Frage. Wahrscheinlich hab ich es irgendwo übersehen beim Durchlesen. Habe es eben bisher auch beim Durchsuchen nicht finden können. Steht bestimmt irgendwo in einem Beitrag. Hoffe also mal nicht, dass ich mit den Fragen nerve.

Und zwar die Frage(n):

Ich bestelle z.B. in den USA bei Cabelas oder basspro. Wie läuft es mit dem Zoll ab bzw. muß ich einen Antrag stellen? Kommt der Zoll beim Öffnen des Paketes auf mich zu bzw. stellt der ne Rechnung an mich? Muß ich dann das Paket beim Zoll abholen oder wird es mir trotzdem zugestellt?
Ich denke wenn ich das Paket noch beim Zoll abholen muß, dann hab ich ja auch noch ne eventuell lange Fahrt vor mir.

MfG

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Kinzigtäler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo!

Danke für die präzise Antwort.
Dann ist es ja recht einfach das Prinzip.

MfG

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Bei meiner letzten Bestellung aus den Staaten kam zu dem Einfuhrzoll (3,7%) und der Mehrwertsteuer (19%) noch eine Verwaltungsgebühr, auf die auch nochmal Mehrwertsteuer erhoben wurde, hinzu.


----------



## utzel (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Und bei meiner letzten Bestellung kam gar nix dazu :vik:,die ging so durch.
Auch so kanns mal gehen :q.


----------



## Kinzigtäler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi!

Ist natürlich toll, wenns so durchgeht, aber darauf sollte man wohl nicht spekulieren, sondern sich einfach freuen, wenn einfach klappt. Braucht man eben bissel Glück dabei.

Hab aber nochmal ne Frage. Ist bei Cabelas und Basspro eigentlich nur Kreditkartenzahlung möglich? So habe ich es auf jeden Fall verstanden. Schade, dass die kein Paypal oder so anbieten.

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Schreib die Läden doch einfach eine eMail und frag ob die PayPal nutzen.


----------



## Crossi (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hallo gemeinde
wie sieht es aus mit in den USA bestellten Ködern und dem wiederverkauf bei z.b. ebay? kann man das ohne problöeme machen?gewerbeschein ist schon länger vorhanden und nu soll es mal losgehen - muß ja mal ausse hufe kommen.
bracht man da die erlaubniss des herstellers oder wie läuft das genau? es kann ja nicht jeder angelladen da anfragen, ob die dat verkaufen dürfen?

wäre echt froh für hilfreicht tips

gruß crossi


----------



## pxrxx12 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Das man bei Eigenimporten keinen grossen Reibach machen kann, wissen die meisten Angler mittlerweile. Dennoch importiere ich regelmäßig aus den USA .Es ja auch spannend selbst etwas  aus den USA  zu ordern. 
Nach meiner eigenen "Importerfahrung" funktioniert die Abwicklung tadellos im Regelfall innerhalb einer Woche. Ich habe bisher nur über den auch bei EBAY vertretenen Händler HarleeRod gekauft, über Paypal bezahlt und von Feedex geliefert bekommen. Feedex kassiert bei Lieferung auch die angefallenen Gebühren und Steuern.
Ein Rechenbeispiel sieht dann so aus : Penn Spinfisher 550 Kaufpreis + versicherte Lieferung durch Feedex : $113,98= 78 Euro.
Zoll: 2,57 Euro ; Einfuhrsteuer: 14,40 Euro ; Verwaltungsgebühr: 7,20 Euro + MWST auf Verwaltungsgebühr: 1,37 Euro . Macht zusammen: 25,54 Euro
Gesamtpreis der Rolle: 78 + 25,54 = 103,54 Euro.
Jetzt kann jeder die möglicher Ersparnis( Kaufpreis + Porto bei einem Inlandshändler) ausrechnen und sich überlegen, ob es sich rentiert , wenn man alles ordnungsgemäß abwickelt, was man auf jeden Fall tun sollte.
Interessant ist ein Eigenimport auch für Produkte, die in Deutschland nicht - aus welchen Gründen auch immer- vertrieben werden, z.B. die Vollmetall Rollenserie "Sargus" von Penn.

Wer selbst in die USA fährt oder einen Bekannten/Verwandten hat, der das tut, kann auch überlegen, ob man sich etwas mitbringen lässt. Geschenke sind nämlich bis zu einem Wert von 170 Euro steuerfrei, wenn sie mitgebracht werden (gilt nicht für einen Versand). Das würde z.B. reichen für Penn GTI 320 + Spinfisher 420 + Sargus 4000.


----------



## Crossi (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

der is ja och man richtig teuer....jedenfalls im bereich köder. wie es mit rollen usw aussieht hab ich keinen plan...sorry.

gruß crossi


----------



## Dirk777 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi Boardies! 

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Lieferzeiten aus usa? Hab mir über ebay am 02.01.08 eine Rolle vom Händler ersteigert und über paypal bezahlt. 

Laut USPS hat das Teil am 08.01. von Miami aus die Staaten verlassen. Noch ist es aber nicht hier. Muß ich mir Sorgen machen? Wie lange hats bei euch gedauert?

Dank im Voraus! Petri!


----------



## Crossi (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

jo so bis 10 wochen durft ich warten


----------



## utzel (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ist sehr unterschiedlich. Ich hatte von 4 Tagen für ein Echolot bis 8 Wochen für ein GPS schon alles. Wobei das letzte Zeugs was ich so bestellt habe nicht mehr länger als 2 Wochen gedauert hat. Liegt aber auch manchmal am Zoll.
Warte mal noch etwas ab.
Am schnellsten geht es mit Fedex.


----------



## Kampfknödel (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@ Dirk......absolut positive Erfahrungen. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir 3 Angelrollen senden lassen  die innerhalb von 2 Wochen aufschlugen (eine Avet 2-Gang und 2 Tica Taurus bei jeweils verschiedenen Händlern). Service 1A und Ware Top. Nächstes Jahr folgt definitiv ein Echolot mit Kartenplotter. 

Ich bestelle immer über ebay weil ich dort über die Bewertungen zumindest erstmal einen Überblick habe - welcher Coleur der Verkäufer ist. Wenn er schon länger dabei ist und fast 100% positive Bewertungen hat, verschwinden die Magenschmerzen schnell.


----------



## zottelthebest (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Zu neuen Sachen kann ich nichts sagen, aber betrachtet man mal den Gebrauchtmarkt z.B. Fox Produkte, so wird man schnell feststellen, dass in England die Sachen sehr viel günstiger zu ersteigern sind. Warum also nicht dort kaufen? Lt. Auskunft vom Zoll, wird die Psot von England nicht kontrolliert!


----------



## Dirk777 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

:q :q :q Hi Boardies, die Rolle ist da! :q :q :q

Mann, ist das spannend. Also am Freitag hatte ich Nachricht vom Zoll, ich könnte mir meine Sendung abholen. War natürlich heute gleich da. Zum Rollenpreis von 100 € kamen noch mal 3,50 € Zoll und auf die Summe 20 € MWSt. dazu. Hab das gute Teil somit für 125 Taler original aus usa auf dem Tisch. Im Katalog stehen 239, damit erübrigt sich die Frage, ob sich´s lohnt. Muß letztendlich jeder für sich entscheiden. Aber wenn mich meine Enkel dereinst fragen: "Opa, ist das die Rolle...?", dann werd ich mich erinnern und sagen: "Jo, und die fängt immer noch..."

In diesem Sinne Dank an alle Helfenden und Petri!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## earlyjoey (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi Boardies. habe mir über Ebay aus ``down under`` 5 Multirollen für Norge , drei mal einzeln ein mal Zweierpack.Bekam die Ware nach ca.14-20 Tagen ohne Zoll u. Mwst.geliefert.Nehme an liegt am Commonwealth. Wäre ne Alternative.

Gruß earlyjoey


----------



## Carp Dav (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hallo earlyjoey
was hat dich der verand gekostet?
wie hast du bezahlt? (über kreditkarte?)
wie íst der name des ebayhändlers?


----------



## earlyjoey (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo Carp Dav,
habe bei 2 Händlern und bei Privatleuten gekauft.
Der Versand geht nach Gewicht ,lag umgerechnet zwischen 25-50€ wird Dir aber vorher angezeigt.
Die Namen der Händler lauten :figuredcloud u. bluefishingdownunder.Habe mir für ca.175 € (einschl. Versand)
eine full metal zweigang Multi ersteigert.Ein super Teil 1450Gramm schwer.Bezahlt habe ich mit Paypal.
Hoffe konnte Dir helfen.
Gruß earlyjoey


----------



## Carp Dav (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hallo earlyjoey

vielen dank
werde heute abend gleich bei den händlern nach schauen was die zu bieben haben.


----------



## Wollebre (3. März 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

wer Waren im Reiseverkehr aus einem Drittland (nicht EUR Land) als Privatperson (Passagier im Flugzeug, PKW u.s.w.) Waren im Wert bis zu EUR 175,00 mitbringt, sind keine 
Zollabgaben zu entrichten. 

Wer sich von einem Händler aus einem Drittland Waren zum persönlichen Gebrauch schicken läßt, zahlt einen "pau     halierten Abgabensatz"von 13,5 Prozent auf den Warenwert.


----------



## Wollebre (3. März 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

1) im Reiseverkehr aus einem nicht EU Land, z.B. als Flugpassagier, können Waren zum persönlichen Verbrauch bis zu einem Wert von EUR 175,00  Abgabenfrei eingeführt werden.
Bei kritischen Werten sollte der Kaufbeleg dabei sein. Ansonsten schätzt der Zoll den Warenwert!

2) Wer sich von einem Händler aus einem nicht EU Land Waren zum persönlichen Verbrauch schicken läßt (das sind dann wohl die meisten von uns), zahlt einen pauschalen Abgabensatz von 13,5 Prozent auf den zu belegenden Warenwert. Das ist alles.
Rechnung wie folgt:  Die Währung des Lieferlandes wird in EUR umgerechnet und von dem Betrag 13,5 Prozent gerechnet.

3) Dann gibt es noch die Regelung für Geschenksendungen von Privat and Privat. Die genaue Berechnung für Zollabgaben schiebe ich nach. Mein Buddy beim Zoll hatte nicht mehr die Zeit sich genau einzulesen.

Gruß,
Wolle


----------



## Dirk777 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo earljoey!



earlyjoey schrieb:


> Die Namen der Händler lauten :figuredcloud u. bluefishingdownunder...
> Gruß earlyjoey



Bist du sicher, daß du die Namen richtig geschrieben hast? Hab mal bei ebay nachgeschaut: der eine kommt aus China und der andere ist gar nicht zu finden. Würde mich über Antwort freuen, da ich für Norwegen auch noch ein wenig investieren will.

Danke im Voraus und Petri!


----------



## earlyjoey (27. März 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo Dirk,
meine ich hätte die Namen korrekt geschrieben.
Du kann aber auch ins australische Ebay unter Big Game Reels hineingehen , dann siehst Du alle Angebote die auch nach Deutschland versenden.Das machen nicht alle Anbieter.
Gruß 
earlyjoey


----------



## marlin2304 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,
der Link dürfte einige interrisieren:

http://www.zoll.de/a0_aktuelles/azr_kleinsendungen/index.html

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Dirk777 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi Boardies!

Obwohl seit langem verschollen geglaubt, gibt es sie also doch noch, die guten Nachrichten aus dem Finanzministerium! Aber denkt dran: die Erhöhung gilt erst ab 01.12.2008.

Petri!


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wow wie großzügig... das muss dann aber auch erstmal wieder 10 Jahre halten 
edit


----------



## TeeDub (17. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die Mwst dürfen wir trotzdem noch blechen...


Nein, ich denke nicht, dass darauf die EUSt angerechnet wird. Es bleibt ja weiterhin eine geringwertige Sendung, die üblicherweise EUSt-befreit ist (siehe Art. 2). Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.

Insgesamt natürlich eine sehr erfreuliche Regelung. Ich frage mich nur, warum sie bis zum 01.12.08 auf sich warten lässt. #d


----------



## marlin2304 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wow wie großzügig... das muss dann aber auch erstmal wieder 10 Jahre halten
> Die Mwst dürfen wir trotzdem noch blechen...



Besser Zoll sparen wie gar nichts:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hui TeeDub da hast du aber gerade jemandem glänzende Augen verpasst :q

Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und besondere Verbrauchsteuern

Sendungen von Waren mit *geringem Wert*(dann 150€), die im Sinne des Zollrechts unter Zollbefreiung in den zollrechtlich freien Verkehr überführt werden, sind in Deutschland auch von der *Einfuhrumsatzsteuer *(§ 1 Abs. 1 EUStBV) und ggf. der besonderen *Verbrauchsteuer *(§ 1 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 EVerbrStBV) befreit. Darüber hinaus ist Röstkaffe und löslicher Kaffee im Sinne des § 2 Nr. 2 KaffeeStG von der Verbrauchsteuerbefreiung ausgeschlossen (§ 2 EVerbrStBV).

*Goil!*

Unter die 22€ hab ich es nie geschafft, bei 150€ 
(Warenwert+Versandkosten) könnte das schon was werden :q


----------



## staffag (18. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Also ich kann nur sagen, momentan - bei dem US$ Kurs - lohnt sich der Kauf von anspruchvollem Gerät in den USA. 
Habe gerade meine Penn Slammer 460 erhalten, Gesamtpreis INKLUSIVE Zoll, EUSt und Bearbeitungsgebühr von FedEx 108,70 Euro. Im Vergleich zu ca. 170 - 180 Euro hierzulande doch eine Ersparnis von ca. 30%. Und die Lieferung hat genau eine Woche dauert!


----------



## TILLI (18. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

HI ALL
Meine Bestellung liegt leider beim Zoll und soll die abholen :r
Wie sieht das in der Regel aus haben die dort auch Samstags geöffnet ?
mfg Tilli


----------



## Chrizzi (18. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

www.zoll.de - musst dich da mal durchkämpfen.


----------



## powermike1977 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moinsen,

hab mal ne frage - wenn ich was in den usa oder japan bestelle, wann/wo/wie wird mir die rechnung von der einfuehrungssteuer + mwst etc. praesentiert und wann/wo/wie muss ich die dann bezahlen?

gruss,

mike


----------



## Chrizzi (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Entweder du bekommst vom Zoll Post und musst zum nächsten Zollamt fahren und das abholen (dabei bezahlen und die Papiere dabei haben, z.B. Kontoauszug/eMail ausdrucken wo die Preise drinne stehen - halt nachweisen was du bezahlt hast).
Oder es kommt per Post/DHL/FedEx oder wen auch immer und du musst an der Haustür bezahlen.


----------



## vaaberg (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hei ,
zwei Möglichkeiten: erstens , der Zoll direkt. Du bekommst eine Mitteilung von der Post, das eine Sendung für dich beim Zoll liegt, gehst zum Zollamt und wickelst dort ab: 3 % Zoll + 19 % Mehrwertsteuer.

Zweitens der Paketdienst, der vom Lieferanten beauftragt wurde wickelt direkt mit Dir an der Haustür ab(US-Paketdienst - mir fällt der Name nicht ein, ist kein in D. bekannter)

Hau rein. Schnur kauf ich nur in USA, Rollen in Japan. Alles über Ebay per Paypal - absolut sicher und schnell.


----------



## powermike1977 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

alles klar!
wo kauft man am besten ruten - brauche noch ne ordentliche baitcaster.

greetz,

mike


----------



## Dirk777 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi Boardies!



vaaberg schrieb:


> Hau rein. Schnur kauf ich nur in USA, Rollen in Japan. Alles über Ebay per Paypal - absolut sicher und schnell.



Schnur und Rollen hab ich in usa auch schon über ebay gekauft, aber in Japan?|kopfkrat  Hab mal versucht, die japanische ebay-Seite aufzurufen. Also lesen kann ich da nix, wie soll ich denn da kaufen?#c 

Antwort wär schön!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## staffag (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> alles klar!
> wo kauft man am besten ruten - brauche noch ne ordentliche baitcaster.
> 
> greetz,
> ...




Also Ruten denk ich könnten ein Problem werden, da sie die normalen Paketmaße überschreiten. Und die US Verkäufer die ich kenne machen für Ruten keinen internationalen Versand.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Dirk777 schrieb:


> Hi Boardies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ebay.com
www.bass.jp / www.bass.co.jp
www.plat.co.jp
und und und... aber viele können wohl kein english, da hab ich auch schon ein paar Shops angeschrieben aber keine Antwort bekommen - leider. 

Die drei sind aber eigendlich eine ganz gute Adresse. Plat selbst kenne ich nicht, aber bass.jp kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## vaaberg (23. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

moin, meine E-Rollen habe ich bei Ginrin Peche über Ebay gekauft. Das war sehr günstig - trotz Zoll und Mehrwertsteuer.
Ginrin ist aber seit nem halben Jahr weg von Ebay(Gebühren ?).

.....Und hat ne eigene englische Website aufgemacht

www. fujiyamapeche.com

Auf den ersten Blick waren die Preise aber deutlich höher.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. April 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Die neuen Seiten von Ginrin sind erheblich teurer als früher bei ebay, ausserdem hatten da wohl Leute Probleme die Waren zu bekommen...

Wäre ich zumindest mal vorsichtig...

www.bass.jp und www.plat.co.jp sind echt zu empfehlen, per mail bekommst Du da auch Beratung, zuverlässige Shops bei denen ich gerne bestelle...


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin!

Heute ist mal wieder ne Bestellung aus Ammiland eingetroffen.

Hab diesmal PowerPro bei JT bestellt. Auch wenn es diesmal 
recht lange gedauert hat hat es am Ende gut geklappt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin!

Sooo mal wieder hat der gute Fedex Mann was vorbei gebracht. 
Dieses mal bei www.basspro.com Lieferzeit war knappe 3 Wochen.

Lg

Kai


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin,
ich möchte mich hier auch mal zu melden, da ich beruflich sehr viel, weltweit unterwegs bin. Ich kaufe mein Gerät ausschliesslich im Ausland. 
*Vorweg: Das hier ist meine Ansicht, jeder sollte es so halten, wie er möchte!!!*
@tidecutter, ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, die Sache wird doch sehr einseitig gesehen. Bei E-Geräten (Fishfinder, GPS u.s.w., sowie bei sehr kostenintensiven Markenrollen etc., lohnt es sich wirklich. Bei einem Gespräch mit einem Händler hier in Deutschland wurde mir gesagt, das würde auf den gleichen Preis rauskommen.....völliger Unsinn!!! Auch beim regulären Verzollen u.s.w. bleibt man teilweise *sehr weit* unter dem hier angebotenem Preis. Ausserdem wurde behauptet, es würde sehr stark wieder zum Einkaufen hier im Land zurückgehen, da man einen "Service" bekommt.....??? Kann ich auch nicht glauben. Auf meinen Vorschlag, sich mal in einigen Foren zu informieren, wurde gesagt, da guck ich nicht rein.....Schade, dann wüsste man wirklich wo einige Trends hingehen.
Die Zeiten, wo einige unserer Händler das eingegangene Gerät mit eigenen Preisen versehen haben und sitzender Weise im Laden auf Kundschaft gewartet haben, ist wohl generell vorbei......Wir Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber bekommen doch täglich zu hören, wir müssen flexibler sein und uns anpassen.... Einige Läden hier sehen noch genauso aus, wie vor 10 oder 15 Jahren und es wird nur auf die "bösen im Internet bestellenden Angler" geschimpft. Ein guter, schöner Laden sollte mich zum Kaufen anregen..heisst, wenn ich eine Dose Maden kaufen möchte, sollte ich nachher rausgehen und zusätzlich noch für min. 20,-Euro Kleinkram oder mehr gekauft haben. 
Einige sollten sich mal überlegen, ob sie eine solch aussterbende Rasse weiterhin schönreden..
Wie gesagt, wäre es möglich, würde ich auch Maden im Ausland bestellen...

*Aber jeder so, wie er meint!!*

Gruss aus der Heide!#h

Rolf


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sooo mal wieder hat der gute Fedex Mann was vorbei gebracht. Dieses mal bei www.basspro.com Lieferzeit war knappe 3 Wochen.



Habe gestern auch ein Paket von BassPro bekommen, 13 Tage seit Bestellung... #6

Ich habe keine hochpreisigen Artikel gekauft sondern viele Kukös und Kisten von Plano, die Ersparnis war enorm...


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Dito  Ich glaube es waren an die 300 Einzelartikel 
Aber wer kann schon nein sagen, wenn Du für einen Gufi AllIn 30Cent
bezahlst wofür Du hier locker das Doppelte locker machen musst.


----------



## Khaane (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Meine 2x Tica Abyss TF liegen beim Zoll und müssen nachher mal abgeholt werden, bin schon richtig gespannt, wie sich die beiden Rollen machen werden. :vik:

150 € inkl. Versand & Zoll......da kann man nicht meckern#h


----------



## der-silvio (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wie ist das denn, wenn ich aus dem EU-Ausland was einführen will. Mal als Beispiel ich würde gern nach Polen fahren um mir für den Angelurlaub ein paar Sachen zu kaufen, weil es dort etwas billiger ist. Darf ich dann auch Zoll zahlen oder wie ist das ?


----------



## Khaane (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Keine MwSt. oder Zoll fällig.......EU lässt grüßen:vik:


Aus der Schweiz wird aber obiges fällig´.


----------



## der-silvio (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

wunderbar #6

und wenn ich meine Sachen mit nach Schweden nehmen will dürfte da auch keiner was sagen oder ?
Kann ja sein, dass die dann rumzaubern (auf dem Rückweg oder so)|bigeyes
Darf ich dann eigentlich auch gefangene Fische (z.B.) eingefrohren von da mitbringen


----------



## staffag (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



der-silvio schrieb:


> wunderbar #6
> 
> und wenn ich meine Sachen mit nach Schweden nehmen will dürfte da auch keiner was sagen oder ?
> Kann ja sein, dass die dann rumzaubern (auf dem Rückweg oder so)|bigeyes
> Darf ich dann eigentlich auch gefangene Fische (z.B.) eingefrohren von da mitbringen





Schweden gehört zur EU - nix Zoll usw.


----------



## MC-Carp (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@angelnrolfman:

Na das ist doch mal klasse was Sie hier "vom Stapel lassen".
Sie stellen die heimischen Angelgeschäfte als Abzocker ohne gleichen da!
Ist aber Ihre Meinung und ich akzeptiere Meinungen anderer Menschen, muß diese aber nicht verstehen oder für gut beheißen.
Geiz is geil, das ist die neue Norm für Deutschland!!
Nein ich bin kein Angelladenbesitzer und warte auch nicht auf Sie um Ihnen Ihre hartverdiente Kohle abnehmen zu müssen.
Vielleicht kann auch mal Ihr Arbeitsplatz durch solche Ambitionen gefährdet sein, ich wünsche es Ihnen aber nicht!!

Aber jeder so wie er meint....

Maden aus dem Ausland? Lebendtransport wird teurer


----------



## Khaane (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Habe heute meine 2xTica Abyss TF abgeholt, absolut geniale Rollen und das für 150 inkl. aller Gebühren.

Fast der halbe Preis, da brauchen sich die einheimischen Shops nicht zu wundern, wenn man da nichts mehr kauft.

Trotzdem ist mein Lieblingsladen Moritz Kaltenkirchen immer noch sehr günstig, aber alle anderen mir bekannten Läden sind einfach nur Abzocker


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@MC.Carp

richtig.....ist meine Ansicht und ich stehe dazu. Und vom Stapel lasse ich hier glaube ich nichts, sondern stelle die Tatsachen richtig! 
Ist halt so bei der so genannten "Globalisierung". Flexibilität und Eigenständigkeit werden doch immer mehr gefordert...Womit ich gar kein Problem habe!
Was ich komisch finde ist, dass auch hier noch einige immer wieder die Tatsachen so hindrehen, wie sie gebraucht werden. So nach dem Motto:"ist doch am Ende alles genauso teuer, wie bei uns!!" "Lohnt sich doch garnicht"
Warum bestellen immer mehr in Ausland?? Weil sie den gleichen Preis bezahlen??

@Khaane

ich meine nicht, dass hier alles "Abzocker" sind! Nur sollte man sich den Gegebenheiten mal langsam anpassen. 


*Wie gesagt, jeder wie er meint!*

Gruss aus der Heide#h

Rolf


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin!

Richtig die Händler sind da am wenigsten die Abzocker. Da sitzen Generalimporteure,
Großhändler usw. dazwischen die natürlich auch was verdienen wollen/müssen. 
Somit ergeben sie die Preise.
Da können die Händler nichts für- jedoch muss bei der aktuellen Preissteigerung jeder
sehen wo er bleibt und wenn man durch Selbstimport sein Hobby günstiger/möglich
machen kann...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Und manche Händler verweisen eben immer noch stur auf den Listenpreis...

Ich wollte eine Branzino bei uns im Laden holen..

In die Hand genommen, mit anderen (Stella, Aspire, Certate, Infinity XP) verglichen => die soll es sein.

Was kostet die? 599€

Die gibt es sonst aber teilweise für um die 500€, bei Askari im Moment 450€. Kannst du mir da entgegenkommen? Listenpreis ist 599€

Ich würde die Rolle gerne gleich mitnehmen, kannst du an dem Preis noch was machen? Geh lieber erst noch mal nach Hause und überleg Dir ob Du die Rolle wirklich haben möchtest, dann kannst du ja noch mal kommen und wir reden über den Preis...

Frechheit! OK, das war mir zu blöd, dann habe ich die Rolle am nächsten Tag für 450€ in einem anderen Laden gekauft. Ich hätte bei ihm auch 500€ bezahlt, aber so? Der Laden ist mich los... Habe da früher viel auch hochwertiges Tackle gekauft, aber einer der Teilhaber ist raus, bei dem ich früher ausschließlich gekauft habe. Der andere checkt es einfach nicht... Inzwischen hat er die Rolle an jemanden anderes verkauft, für 500€... #q Den Kerl kennt er, und was sagt er noch? Die kriege ich nicht los, für so hochwertiges Zeug fehlt hier die Nachfrage!

Mann ist der #### :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ja das kenne ich 

Wobei er ja auch durchaus recht haben kann. Wenn ich mir ansehen was hier die 
0815 Angler aus dem Laden schleppen (nicht negativ gemeint), dann würde die 
500€ Rolle im Regal verrotten.

Wäre in etwa so wie der Ferrari bei einem Opelhändler


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

OK, aber wenn jemand in Deinem Laden steht und eine Rolle, die Du da hast, kaufen möchte, schickst Du den dann weg und sagst er soll sich das erst noch mal überlegen? Das ist dumm... Er war nicht mal dran ointeressiert über den Preis zu reden, und es war sonst kein Kunde da, mitten am Tag...


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ja Stefan das war einfach....

"Achtung Kunde droht mit Auftrag!"


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Rischtisch...

Mit Bruno konnte man über Preise reden,der wusste was am Markt los ist. #6

Und hat dann einen fairen Kurs gemacht. Schon klar das der Laden höhere Kosten hat als ein Onlineshop oder Große Ketten, aber gewisse Relationen sollten gewahrt werden. Und da H. keine Ahnung von den Produkten hat (er hat allen Ernstes gesucht wie man die Kurbel der branzino klappen kann!;+) hat man als etwas informierterer Kunde echt keinen Spaß, da zu kaufen.#t


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Den kleinen  kräftigeren kenne ich, der war OK!

Aber jetzt ist das ganze von der Beratung her echt nicht mehr gut... Was man da so hört? Ich bin kaum noch in dem Laden, höchstens mal ein paar Köder holen, sonst bekomme ich da auch nicht viel von dem was ich suche, oder zumindest nicht zu interessanten Preisen...

Was führt Dich überhaupt nach H. in den Laden? Gibts da in Frankfurt nix besseres (Bär?)?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin Jungs!

Nichts gegen gepflegtes OT  Aber schnackt doch bitte per PN weiter.

Danke!


Kai


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Edit: Sorry für OT, wir wechseln in den PM-Modus... ;->


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Top #6


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wie ist das denn genau mit dem neuen einfuhrsteuerfreibetrag?
> kommt ende 2008 und sind 150 euro? stimmt das so?



Ab Dezember '08 kann man bis 150€ Einfuhrfrei einschiffen lassen und glücklich werden.


----------



## Khaane (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ab Dezember '08 kann man bis 150€ Einfuhrfrei einschiffen lassen und glücklich werden.


 
Gilt aber soweit mir bekannt nur für den Zoll und nicht für die Umsatzsteuer.

Deshalb macht die Regelung die Einkaufsträume zunicht


----------



## taupo_tiger (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,

ich bin weder deutscher Rechtsexperte noch Zollbeamter, aaaaber:

http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steu...lbefrvo/n0_geringwertige_sendungen/index.html

dort steht "einfuhrabgabenfrei", dezidiert auch von der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer befreit. (das ist allerdings der Status Quo für die 22 Euro.

ab 1.12. 2008 gilt:

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2008:085:0001:0002:DE:PDF


_Folglich ist_
_die Wertgrenze für Kleinsendungen mit geringem Wert_​_anzuheben._
 
steht da drin

logischer Schluß für mich - auch keine Steuer


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



taupo_tiger schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> _Folglich ist_
> _die Wertgrenze für Kleinsendungen mit geringem Wert_​_anzuheben._
> ...




So seh ich das auch und hab es ja auch so geschrieben, war nur zu faul den Zolllink rauszusuchen.


----------



## Khaane (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Lt. den obigen Links sind Sendungen dann tatsächlich umsatzsteuerbefreut.:vik:

Artikel 27:

Dort wird das Limit für geringwertige Sendungen auf 150 € geändert werden.

Artikel 28:

Hier wird geregelt, dass geringwertige Sendung einfuhrumsatzsteuerbefreit sind.

------------------------------------------------------
Ab 1.12 wird ordentlich bestellt...........hoffen wir nur noch, dass uns der Dollar keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. :q


----------



## don rhabano (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Wenn ich mir hier eine Plano Flipsider Base Station kaufe kostet das 120euronen....in den USA kostet sie 64usd -ist sie dann Zollfrei? bzw. wie gibt man an,dass es ein Geschenk ist`?
Muss man einfach nur bestellen ,alles bezahlen (inkl. Porto natürlich) und dann bekommt man die Sachen?!

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Tipp:geht mal auf zoll.de unter auktionen gibt es auch angelkram!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage: Wenn ich mir hier eine Plano Flipsider Base Station kaufe kostet das 120euronen....in den USA kostet sie 64usd -ist sie dann Zollfrei?



Nein Zollfrei = max. 22€ incl. Porto



don rhabano schrieb:


> bzw. wie gibt man an,dass es ein Geschenk ist`?



max. 45€ (incl. Porto?), wenn es mit Porto ist kannst du das auch gleich vergessen.



don rhabano schrieb:


> Muss man einfach nur bestellen ,alles bezahlen (inkl. Porto natürlich) und dann bekommt man die Sachen?!



So in etwa sieht es aus, aber ich würde vorher nach den Versandkosten fragen, da dies bei einer Kiste nicht wenig ist.


----------



## Wollebre (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

ab dem 1.Dez.2008 gelten die folgenden Freigrenzen für Importe aus Drittländer (nicht EU Länder):

EUR 150,00  ; Warenwert plus Transportkosten per Post, Kurier etc. dürfen zusammen € 150,00 nicht überschreiten. Wenn die Totalsumme höher ist,
werden Zoll- und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer auf die komplette Summe berechnet.

Zwischen Geschenk und Eigenimport (nicht für den Weiterverkauf) wird kein Unterschied gemacht.
(sonst hat jeder den berühmten Onkel in Amerika ......)

Also vor der Bestellung über die genaue Totalsumme beim Verkäufer erkundigen!!

Wer im Reiseverkehr (also als Passagier) Waren mitbringt, Kann die € 150.00 voll ausreizen, weil keine separatenTransportkosten entstanden sind.

Wolle


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Wer im Reiseverkehr (also als Passagier) Waren mitbringt, Kann die € 150.00 voll ausreizen, weil keine separatenTransportkosten entstanden sind.
> 
> Wolle





Ich dachte als Reisender wären das max. 175€ Abgabefrei?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ab dem 1.Dez.2008 gelten die folgenden Freigrenzen für Importe aus Drittländer (nicht EU Länder):
> 
> EUR 150,00  ;
> 
> Wolle




Das gilt aber nur für den Zoll, oder?
Die MwSt. muss weiterhin entrichtet werden.
Somit ist es eigentlich gar nicht interessant, bei den 3,9% Zoll.


----------



## flori66 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wie heißt denn die Daiwa Caldia X in Amerika?


----------



## TeeDub (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



flori66 schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn die Daiwa Caldia X in Amerika?



Team Daiwa Advantage-A


----------



## zokky (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hat schon jemand bei Bass Pro oder Cabelas bestellt? Möchte überwiegend Kunstköder für gut 300 Dollar bestellen.
Sind ja recht günstig die Wobbler von rapala etc. Wie hoch sind die Versandkosten? 40 Prozent vom Warenwert wäre etwas viel.


----------



## Crossi (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

es sind min 40$ oder 40% vom Warenwert...wollte es auch erst machen aber dann....
gruß crossi


----------



## Gummipeitscher (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Welcher US-Händler hat den das Lunker-Programm ziemlich vollständig?
Bei Basspro gibt es keine große Auswahl.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ebay.com hat die größte Auswahl http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=lunker+city&category0=

Tacklewarehouse hat nur einige ebenso basspro oder cabellas


----------



## Gummipeitscher (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich suche einen Händler für die gängigen Modelle. Bei Ebay muss man sich alles bei unterschiedlichen Händlern zusammensuchen. Das ist mir zu aufwändig. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Heringsfresser (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@ all:

ich bin gerade frisch dabei und schon länger an dem thema dran. super thread :m

@ crossi:

weiß nicht ob ichs richtig verstanden habe, aber bei 40 $ und 100 $ Warenwert wären es meiner meinung nach 40 % für den versand, bei 200 $ nur noch 20 % usw.

ich hätte mal eine grundsätzliche frage zur besteuerung. habe gehört, dass nur einmal die umsatzsteuer zu entrichten ist. wenn ich jetzt also ganz regulär meine gekauften sachen verzollen und versteuern will, müsste doch z.b. ein onlineshop in usa die umsatzsteuer von den artikeln abziehen, die im jeweiligen bundesstaat gilt, oder? so ähnlich, wie wenn ein nicht-EU-Bürger in einem deutschen kaufhaus kauft, wobei er auch die mwst abziehen lassen kann.. ist das so richtig?

gruß
fleMMi


----------



## Bambine (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi FleMMi ... meines Wissens sind die Preisangaben in den USA  alle ohne Mehrwertsteuer ... der kommt am Schluss drauf.


----------



## Khaane (19. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Habe noch folgende Info vom Zollamt erhalten.

Ab dem 01.12 fällt nicht die MwSt. bei Warenwerten unter 150 € weg, sondern lediglich der Einfuhrzoll bei Angelzeug i.d.R. 3,7 %.


----------



## Wollebre (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

habe soeben eine Angelrolle aus den USA direkt importiert, die hier erst ab Herbst auf den Markt kommt und ich die Rolle aber bereits Mitte Oktober brauche.
Will hier nicht über Sinn oder Unsinn von Eigenimporte diskutieren, sondern nur die zolltechnischen Formalitäten erläutern:
Versand erfolgte mit normaler US Post. In Deutschland werden die Sendungen von DPD übernommen und beim Empfänger ausgeliefert. Die Verzollung wird durch DPD beim Hauptzollamt Frankfurt Flughafen durchgeführt. Die Zoll- und Einfuhrsteuerabgaben werden bei Ablieferung kassiert.
Die Kostenkalkulation wie folgt:
Kaufpreis der Rolle USD 149.99 plus Versandkosten USD 37.50 = total USD 187,49
umgerechnet zum aktuellen Zollkurs 1,4734  = Zollwert EUR  127,25
Zollabgaben davon 3,7 Prozent =  EUR  4,71
Zur Berechnung derr EUSt werden Zollwert € 127,25 und die Zollabgaben € 4,71 addiert =
€ 131,96 davon 19 Prozent = € 25,07 = totale Einfuhrabgaben (Zoll + EUSt) € 29,78
Totalkosten für die Rolle  = € 157,03
So kann sich jeder ausrechnen was ein Direktimport kostet und vergleichen. Die Rolle hatte ein Versandgewicht von 1.5 kg. Andere Bestellungen können ein anderes Gewicht und somit abweichende Transportkosten haben. Bevor man bestellt erst vom Lieferanten noch die Versandkosten aufgeben lassen!
Falls hierzu noch Fragen, bitte melden.


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2008)

*"Eigenimport"...*

Moinsen...

Wer seinen Urlaub in "Übersee" verbringt und sich vor Ort mit Mitbringseln versorgt, sollte folgendes wissen:
Es dürfen Waren im Wert von 175 € pro Person als Freigrenze eingeführt werden, ohne diese deklarieren zu müssen. Der Zoll legt einmal im Monat einen entsprechenden Wechselkurs fest, zu dem der Wert der Waren berechnet wird. Freigrenze bedeutet nicht Freibetrag: sobald der Wert über 175 € liegt, werden alle Waren zur Verzollung herangezogen. Also - vorher durchrechnen, was man da hat.
Hinweis aus Frankfurt am Main: dort stehen zum Teil 8 - 12 Damen und Herren vom Zoll beim "Empfang" der Ami-Flieger, die extrem streng kontrollieren.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> ............ und jetzt muss man sich auch noch nackisch machen, kann Teile  also nicht mehr am Körper tragen.



Fand ich bei Jerks etc. eh immer ein bisschen komisch, ich stehe da eher auf andere Sachen... |muahah:


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Fand ich bei Jerks etc. eh immer ein bisschen komisch, *ich stehe da eher auf andere Sachen...* |muahah:



Sicherlich die ganzen Gummisachen. :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Der eine mags lieber Hard(bait), der andere lieber Soft(bait)!


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin liebe Gemeinde,

hier jetzt zur Info nochmal ein Link

http://www.zoll.de/f0_veroeffentlichungen/f0_sonstiges/w0_2008/z04_reisefreigrenze/index.html 

Gruss aus der "mithörenden Heide"#h
Rolf


----------



## bennson (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Quelle: zoll.de



> Rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten wurde zum 1. Dezember 2008 die Höchstgrenze für die zollfreie (nicht für die einfuhrumsatzsteuerfreie!) Einfuhr von Kleinsendungen im Postverkehr von derzeit 22 Euro auf 150 Euro je Sendung erhöht.
> Für die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bleibt es bei der bisherigen Wertgrenze von 22 Euro.
> Das bedeutet, dass nur Postsendungen bis zu einem Wert von 22 Euro vollständig von den Einfuhrabgaben (Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) befreit sind.
> Ist dieser Wert überschritten, fallen bis zu einem Wert von 150 Euro keine Zölle an. Die Sendung muss jedoch mit dem Einfuhrumsatzsteuersatz von 19 Prozent oder dem reduzierten Satz von 7 Prozent (z.B. bei Büchern) versteuert werden.


----------



## lippfried (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hier mal was zum lesen:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,594475,00.html


----------



## Fischopa (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ist es überhaupt nötig im Ausland zu bestellen?Vielleicht habe ich noch nicht den richtigen Händler gefunden aber was ich bisher gesehen habe erscheint mir nicht viel preiswerter als in Deutschland.Wenn man hier etwas sucht, findet man doch auch  Geräte die absolute Tiefstpreise haben.

Z. B.

1. Rainer Korn Stand Up Deap Sea Traveler ,wurde in der vorigen Woche bei Askari und noch bei einem anderen Händler für 99.- Euro angeboten. Preis lt. WFT Katalog 319.- Euro (was natürlich überzogen ist).

2.WFT Elektrorolle ,wurde für rund 499.- im Fachhandel angeboten.Bei Askari war das Teil eine zeitlang für 289.- Euro zu haben.

3. Das hier im Forum vor ein paar Tagen heiß diskutierte  Lowrance H 20 Color konnte oder kann immer noch für 236.- Euro anstatt ca. 350.- geschossen werden.

Das sind nur mal einige Beispiele aus jüngster Zeit.Bekommt man das im Ausland billiger?
Für Teile ,die in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen sind habe ich ja noch Verständnis.Aber das andere muß man doch wirklich nicht in USA bestellen,wenn man ein wenig sucht kann man doch auch hier ein Schnäppchen machen.Was mich noch erstaunt sind die vielen Ebay Käufe.Das Gerät bekommt man doch im normalen Handel oft preiwerter oder zumindest genauso.(Ausage eines Gerätehändlers,bei Ebay erziehle ich höhere Preise als in meinem Shop).
Ich lasse mich natürlich auch gerne eines anderen belehren.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## tidecutter (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

mal davon abgesehen, dass es sowas wie das wft-zeugs glaub ich nur bei uns gibt, ist es schon sehr sinnvoll, auch woanders zu schauen. ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, je hochpreisiger etwas ist, umso eher gibt es das im ausland teilweise deutlich günstiger. besispiele gab es aber auch schon viele.


----------



## drehteufel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Gummis (Lunker City, Bass Assassin etc....) und oft auch Wobbler (Lucky Craft) kauft man in USA wesentlich günstiger, selbst wenn sie verzollt werden müssen. Habe z.B. mal 100 Stück Kopytos in 3,5cm für ~10$ inklusive Versand gekauft. Hier undenkbar, das Stück kostet hier rund 20 Cent. Zoll bei diesem Betrag ohnehin nicht fällig, was soll man da verkehrt machen? 
Für mich steht fest, dass ich alle US-Gummis zukünftig auch in ihrem "Mutterland" kaufen werde, da ich mir hier bei den doppelten bis z.T. vierfachen Preisen irgendwie ver..scht vorkomme.


----------



## Fischopa (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich habe vor kurzem eine Penn Slammer 460 bei meinem "Lieblingshändler" in Berlin bestellt.
Kostet mich max. 110.- Euro.Wenn sie da ist, hole ich sie ab.Wenn sie kaputt geht tauscht er sie um .Versandkosten =0.Benzinkosten 1,50 Euro. #6Bei einem US Händler (James Tackle Discount ) kostet diese Rolle 139,99 US Dollar+ Versand usw..Eine Accurate Boss B2 kostet beim US Ebay Sofortkauf  499.- US Dollar + Versand usw.,bei meinem Händler  ist sie mit  456.- Euro offiziell ausgezeichnet .Davon würde allerdings  noch mein Rabatt abgehen.
Wo ist da der Gag?100  Gummifische hätte ich mit Sicherheit auch günstig bekommen , aber so einen Bedarf an diesen Tierchen habe ich nicht und solchen Kleinkram würde ich sowieso nicht extra in USA bestellen.Für Artikel ab 500.- Euro könnte ich ja noch Verständnis aufbringen,aber Gummifische ? Ach ja, bei Rods World gab es mal 100 Knicklichter für 10.- Euro.
Aber eventuell habe ich ja auch nur den falschen US-Tackle-Händler erwischt ,konnte aber bisher nichts anderes finden . 

MfG, Fischopa #h

Ps. Gerade gesehen ,beim Boardpartner AWS gibt es die Slammer 460 für97.- Euro
und für 17.- Euro noch einen Power Handle.


----------



## Fischopa (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Und jetzt einmal für USA #6.
Eagle 502 c GPS  Kartenplotter .Kostet in Deutschland als günstigstes Angebot 379.- Euro (manche wollen sogar  529.-.-dafür haben  #d trotz Auslaufmodell ,diese Händler brauchen sich natürlich nicht zu wundern wenn die Kundschaft abwandert.)
In USA von 418.-auf 238.- Dollar herabgesetzt.Das finde ich nun wieder supergünstig :vik:.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## kaipiranja (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

...es gibt mehrere Beispiele wo es sich lohnt in denn USA zu bestellen, kommt halt auf den Hersteller an.

Gummizeugs kaufe ich immer als Ballast um den Zollfreibetrag voll nutzen zu können evt. auch mal neues Zeugs was es hier garnicht zu kaufen gibt...

KAI


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Martin, deine Morethan Branzino gibt es hier auch.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Nimm die Fireblood. 

Ich weiß schon was du meinst, musste leider eben bei eBay.com auch zuschlagen um etwas zu bekommen, was es hier nicht gibt.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Gummis (Lunker City, Bass Assassin etc....) und oft auch Wobbler (Lucky Craft) kauft man in USA wesentlich günstiger, selbst wenn sie verzollt werden müssen. Habe z.B. mal 100 Stück Kopytos in 3,5cm für ~10$ inklusive Versand gekauft. Hier undenkbar, das Stück kostet hier rund 20 Cent. Zoll bei diesem Betrag ohnehin nicht fällig, was soll man da verkehrt machen?
> Für mich steht fest, dass ich alle US-Gummis zukünftig auch in ihrem "Mutterland" kaufen werde, da ich mir hier bei den doppelten bis z.T. vierfachen Preisen irgendwie ver..scht vorkomme.



Hi,wenn Du schon in deren " Mutterland " einkaufen willst,musst Du aber woanders als in den USA einkaufen !!


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Noob-Flyer (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi,

wenn ich etwas in einer ausländischen Währung einführe, hat der Zoll ja feste Monatskurse.
Zählt dort der Kurs, wenn es ankommt, oder der zu dem Zeitpunkt man gekauft hat#c


----------



## Fischopa (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Jetzt komme ich aber auch ins Grübeln.Bei elektronischen Geräten ,wie z.B. Fischfinder scheint es sich ja besonders zu lohnen.Im Nachbarthread hatte sich gerade jemand ein Humminbird 717 bestellt.Habe mal nach diesem Gerät gegoogelt.
Es wird auf dem US Markt inkl. 1 Jahr Garantie  schon für 144,99 Dollar inkl. Geber angeboten.Wenn man den Umrechnungskurs und ev.Versandkosten ,Zoll usw. berücksichtigt kostet das Teil gerade mal die Hälfte des günstigsten  Preis in Deutschland.Und das bei einem relativ billigen Artikel (habe ich nur mal als praktisches Beispiel genommen,da es gerade von jemanden bestellt wurde)Wie sieht es erst bei hochwertigen Geräten aus.Da ist die Ersparnis sicher noch höher.
Die Preisspanne, speziell bei Humminbird, scheint mir übrigens besonders hoch zu sein. Da wundert es mich nicht ,das diese Marke von deutschen Gerätehändlern besonders empfohlen wird:vik:.Das nicht mehr Gebrauch von Auslandskäufen gemacht wird liegt wohl an der Unwissenheit und damit verbundenen Scheu der deutschen Interessenten.Ich denke ,das ich demnächst meine Scheu ablegen werde und einfach mal einen Versuch starte.Vielleicht könnte man ja mal einen Lehrgang abhalten. Überschrift , GÜNSTIG KAUFEN IM AUSLAND. Man lernt eben immer etwas dazu.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Noob-Flyer (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> der aktuelle Tageskurs - auch der Zoll hat einen PC



Nehmen die nicht diesen?

http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steu...wert/b0_umrechnungskurse/a0_eingabe/index.php


----------



## Noob-Flyer (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Danke für die Info. Brauche ich zum Abholen denn die grüne Karte?


----------



## Noob-Flyer (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich meine den Benachrichtigungszettel, der im Briefkasten lag. Wenn ich da noch vorbeifahren muss, ist das für mich ein Umweg. Weiß nur telefonisch, dass der da ist.#h


----------



## Noob-Flyer (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Danke sehr#6
Ich habe die Mail von Paypal, die von Ebay und den Ausdruck meiner Kreditkarteninfo von der Bank-Homepage jeweils in 2-facher Ausführung. Be********n will ich garnicht, die Kosten sind natürlich kalkuliert, auch wenn ich zum schlechtesten $-Zeitpunkt gekauft habe


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hab in einer Reportage gesehen, das man nicht zwingend hinfahren muss.
Gem Aussage der Zolldame reicht auch eine glaubwürdige Rechnung per Email/Fax.

Und dann schicken die Damen und Herren das auch mit Rechnung/ nach Zollzahlung zu.
Und glaubt nicht das die Herrschaften kein Google haben 

Wie gesagt "nur" eine Reportage aber vielleicht klappt es ja, ich würde 
da einfach mal anrufen bevor ich lange Fahren/Warten muss.

Bei mir persönlich hat bis jetzt immer der Fedexmann die Hand auf gehalten.


----------



## Crossi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Brauche ich zum Abholen denn die grüne Karte?



also ich wurde ohne grüne karte nach hause geschickt. is wohl tageslaune beim zoll. hol sie lieber bevor du 2x hineierst...
die andern mal hat ich sie dabei. is auch gleich die erste frage - kannste wissen #6.

gruß Crossi


----------



## Crossi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

naja ich geh schon öfters hin - beruflich. ich war auch schon mal mit ihm angeln. vielleicht liegts am schreibtischnachbarn|kopfkrat und er macht deswegen immer ein auf korrekt :q...

gruß Crossi


----------



## Noob-Flyer (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

War nichts mit tagesaktuellem Kurs, musste den komischen 1,2634 Kurs von der Homepage bezahlen. Hätte ich das Paket am 24.12 abgeholt, wäre es 5€ billiger.|rolleyes


----------



## Fischopa (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Kleines Beispiel.

Hier im Bord wird z.Z. ein Humminbird 575 angeboten.Sonderpreis 299.- Euro inkl. Versand,da über 40.- Euro Kostenfrei.Der Preis ist für Deutschland gut.

Das gleiche Gerät ist beim US Ebay für 254.- Dollar = ca. 180.- Euro zu haben .Versand ,Zoll usw. dazu.

Frage was würde man wirklich sparen?

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Versand musst Du wissen bzw der Verkäufer, dazu (Warenwert+Versand) 
kommen noch 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und 3,5% Einfuhrzoll.

Also z.B. bei 30€ Versand Gesamt ca. 257,25€ ob sich das noch lohnt?...


----------



## Fischopa (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Versand musst Du wissen bzw der Verkäufer, dazu (Warenwert+Versand)
> kommen noch 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und 3,5% Einfuhrzoll.
> 
> Also z.B. bei 30€ Versand Gesamt ca. 257,25€ ob sich das noch lohnt?...




Sehe ich genau so.Das Gerät aus Deutschland ist allerdings  ein Sonderpreis und  ansonst viel teurer.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Deswegen im Einzelfall prüfen, und auch z.B. Garantie, Umtusch etc. in die Überlegung mit einbeziehen.

Ich bestelle gern und viel im Ausland, aber man muss sich halt einfach im Klaren sein das z.B. in Japan keine Garantie auf Rollen gegeben wird. Die reparieren alles gerne, aber das muss man bezahlen.


----------



## Khaane (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Eigentlich geht die Diskussion doch schon seit 12 Seiten um das gleiche Thema.

- Ausland billiger, ja oder nein? - Extrakosten prüfen.
- Garantie, ja oder nein? - Eher nein.
- Das und jenes ist in D aber billiger - Ach, nee.|rolleyes


----------



## Kunze (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo!

Neuerdings schicke ich die Kaufbelege per Fax zum Zoll.

Das ging bis jetzt reibungslos und ich zahle dann die Zollgebühren an meiner 

Haustüre beim Postboten. #h


----------



## tidecutter (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@khane
wie kannst Du nur...


----------



## Fischopa (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Khaane schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht die Diskussion doch schon seit 12 Seiten um das gleiche Thema.
> 
> - Ausland billiger, ja oder nein? - Extrakosten prüfen.
> - Garantie, ja oder nein? - Eher nein.
> - Das und jenes ist in D aber billiger - Ach, nee.|rolleyes






Und daran hat sich der Herr Khane sogar 7X beteiligt,ach ja.:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so.Das Gerät aus Deutschland ist allerdings  ein Sonderpreis und  ansonst viel teurer.
> 
> MfG, Fischopa #h



Bitte


----------



## flexxxone (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Kunze schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Neuerdings schicke ich die Kaufbelege per Fax zum Zoll.
> 
> ...



Hi Kunze,

das klingt sehr interessant! Kannst Du mir das mal näher erläutern?

Servus
flexxx


----------



## Khaane (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Und daran hat sich der Herr Khane sogar 7X beteiligt,ach ja.:m


 
So genau hab ich das jetzt nicht gezählt. 

Lustiger finde ich den "Pssst-aber-nicht-weitersagen-Kodex" im Forum, da werden die guten Quellen per PM weitergegeben, anstatt die mal im Forum zu posten.......Ok ich gehör auch zu den "Heimlichtuern", aber ab und an bekommt auch der "Newbie" ne gute Quelle genannt


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Importen zum Eigengebrauch aus China aus... hat da jemand einen Plan?


----------



## kaipiranja (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Khaane schrieb:


> So genau hab ich das jetzt nicht gezählt.
> 
> Lustiger finde ich den "Pssst-aber-nicht-weitersagen-Kodex" im Forum, da werden die guten Quellen per PM weitergegeben, anstatt die mal im Forum zu posten.......Ok ich gehör auch zu den "Heimlichtuern", aber ab und an bekommt auch der "Newbie" ne gute Quelle genannt


 

...das hat wohl mehr damit zu tun das hier im Forum von von gewissen Leuten viel kaput geredet wird!

Ich selber bestelle auch im Ausland, muß aber sagen das ich bei Einzelbestellungen immer noch anderes Zeugs mitbestelle...dann lohnt es sich noch mehr 

KAI


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin zusammen,
ich hatte mich hierzu auch schonmal zu Wort gemeldet. (Bin sehr oft weltweit unterwegs und kaufe wirklich nur noch im Ausland /USA / Asien u.s.w.)
Was das "Pssst-aber-nicht-weitersagen-Kodex" angeht, so haben sich hier einige Leute, die sich wirklich in diesem Bereich auskennen, zurückgezogen. Denn trotz dieser wirklich gravierenden Preisunterschiede zu Auslandsangeboten, versuchen einige hier (auch Mods) die Sache Auslandsbestellungen, keine Garantie (stimmt nicht), zu hohe Transportkosten (relativieren sich bei den Preiseunterschieden) schlecht zu reden. Ich finde es sehr gut, wenn man sich hier an den Themen beteilligt, sollte aber wissen wovon man redet.
Mein Standpunkt ist : Wenn man mich über's Ohr haut, habe ich selbst Schuld.....aber wenn man mich versucht für blöd zu verkaufen, werde ich stinkig oder ziehe mich zurück

Gruss aus der "mithörenden" Heide#h

Rolf


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Importen zum Eigengebrauch aus China aus... hat da jemand einen Plan?



Fast die selbe Handhabe wie aus USA und Japan nur mit einem Unterschied das China Präerenz berechtigt ist, nützt aber dem Privatmann nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



> Denn trotz dieser wirklich gravierenden Preisunterschiede zu Auslandsangeboten, versuchen einige hier (auch Mods) die Sache Auslandsbestellungen, keine Garantie (stimmt nicht), zu hohe Transportkosten (relativieren sich bei den Preiseunterschieden) schlecht zu reden.


Nicht schlecht zu reden, sondern genau deswegen:


> Wenn man mich über's Ohr haut, habe ich selbst Schuld.....


zu informieren.

Mit der Garantie hast Du recht - die gibt es (habe ich auch nie bestritten). Wird nur interessant sein, was der Chinamann dazu sagt, wenn Du ihm mit nem Garantiefall kommst.. Und wie Du das im Ernstfall durchsetzen willst (muss ja im Exportland geschehen).

Und es gibt eben genügend rechtliche Fallstricke, in die der "Amateur" oft genug gerade mangels Infos tappt. Und Steuersachen sind immer gleich Straftaten, auch das sollte man nicht vergessen.

Oder anders gesagt:
Wer alles beachtet und sich denStress antun will, kann mit Sicherheit im Ausland günstiger einkaufen.

Ob sich das unterm Strich rechnet, wenn man die Zeit mit einrechnet, die man dafür braucht um alles regulär hinzukriegen sowie die Unwägbearkeiten die für einen Privatmann mit Auslandsfirmen nunmal einhergehen, das kann ja jeder selber entscheiden, ob sich das für ihn persönlich noch rechnet.

Und das ist ja auch gut so......


----------



## tidecutter (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt:
> Wer alles beachtet und sich denStress antun will, kann mit Sicherheit im Ausland günstiger einkaufen.
> 
> Ob sich das unterm Strich rechnet, wenn man die Zeit mit einrechnet, die man dafür braucht um alles regulär hinzukriegen sowie die Unwägbearkeiten die für einen Privatmann mit Auslandsfirmen nunmal einhergehen, das kann ja jeder selber entscheiden, ob sich das für ihn persönlich noch rechnet.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was Du meinst. |kopfkrat
Wenn ich meinetwegen in den USA was bestelle, bringt die Post das an meine Tür und wenn ich nicht da bin, muss ich zur Post. Einziger Unterschied ist, dass ich dann separat Zoll und Märchensteuer bezahlen muss.

Bestellungen funktionieren also im Regelfall mindestens genauso gut, wie hier. Thema Service und selbst Garantien sind für mich sekundär. Was jedoch zu beachten ist, ist der aktuelle Kurs des Dollar bzw. des Pfund.Es lohnt sich sehr oft!


----------



## Viper5684 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

so...dann frag ich auch ma gleich etwas.
ich möchte mir ein bellyboot aus amerika bestellen, da dieses hier knaoo 300€ kostet und dort inkl. versand 215 US$
wie muss ich jetzt vorgehen.
ich habe gehört, dass auch der versand mitversteuert wird. also es kommen wohl 5%zoll auf 215us$ richtig?
dann noch die 19% auf den einkaufspreis also 135$

aber wo zur hölle muss ich das alles melden?
ich bekomm das halt als päckchen geschickt...was muss ich beachten, wo muss ich anrufen und bescheid geben,,,,oder muss ich erst an der tür zahlen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



tidecutter schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was Du meinst. |kopfkrat
> Wenn ich meinetwegen in den USA was bestelle, bringt die Post das an meine Tür und wenn ich nicht da bin, muss ich zur Post. Einziger Unterschied ist, dass ich dann separat Zoll und Märchensteuer bezahlen muss.
> 
> Bestellungen funktionieren also im Regelfall mindestens genauso gut, wie hier. Thema Service und selbst Garantien sind für mich sekundär. Was jedoch zu beachten ist, ist der aktuelle Kurs des Dollar bzw. des Pfund.Es lohnt sich sehr oft!




So sehe ich das auch tidekcutter. :m

Und ganz nebenbei hat man seine Ware vom USA-Online-Shop oftmals schneller als vom deutschen Online-Shop.


@Viper,
Du musst garnichts melden. 
Der Postbote bringt dir dein Paket und bei ihm zahlst du dann Zoll und MWSt. Den Zoll UND die MWSt. wird auf den Warenwert INCL. Versand berechnet.


----------



## tidecutter (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Und ganz nebenbei hat man seine Ware vom USA-Online-Shop oftmals schneller als vom deutschen Online-Shop.



Ja, das Problem habe ich gerade brandaktuell.


----------



## Viper5684 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @Viper,
> Du musst garnichts melden.
> Der Postbote bringt dir dein Paket und bei ihm zahlst du dann Zoll und MWSt. Den Zoll UND die MWSt. wird auf den Warenwert INCL. Versand berechnet.


danke danke....weißte wie hoch der zoll momentan ist...also %uell


----------



## tidecutter (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Es gibt keinen pauschalen Zollsatz. Der ist produktgruppenbezogen. Da musst Du auf der Zoll-Seite nach der Produktgruppe suchen, wo das einzuordnen ist, was Du kaufen willst und bekommst dann den Zollsatz. Das allerdings manchmal nicht leicht herauszufinden.


----------



## crazyFish (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Da hat Tidecutter Recht.

Die Codenummer für die jeweilige Warengruppe kann man hier raussuchen und dann anschließend hier auswerten lassen. 

Nicht erschrecken, auf den ersten Blick sehr kompliziert aber mit etwas Geduld kann man sich dort einfuchsen.

Ohne Brief und Siegel kann man sagen, dass für Angelgerät meist 3,7% anfallen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wie tidecutter schon schrieb ist das von Produkt zu Produkt unterschiedlich. Du kannst nun entweder selber suchen, oder mal beim Zoll per Mail anfragen. Normalerweise geben die schon Auskunft, zumindest war das bei mir damals so. 

Es ist aber so das Zoll und MWSt. auf den Umgerechneten Euro Betrag erhoben werden. 


Wenn du nun wie in deinem Beispiel einen Warenwert von 215,-USD incl. Versand hast sind das ca. 151,-€, hier Stand heute. Wenn du da nun mit geschätzten 25% ( Zoll u. MWSt.) rechnest kommst du auf ca. 190,-€. 
Das ist jetzt bloß ein Beispiel, die 25% sind geschätzt.


----------



## Janbr (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Meiner Erfahrung nach muss man aber auch auf den Zoll aufpassen. Uns ist es z.B. passiert das Fliegen (zum Fliegenfischen) als verarbeitete Federn eingestuft wurden. Hier wäre ein wesentlich höherer Zollsatz fällig geworden als für Kunstköder (so heisst das im TARIC Verzeichnis zwar auch nicht). Ich konnte das Ganze zwar dann am Telephon klären, aber man muss aufpassen, denn häufiger passen verschiedene Beschreibungen.

Was mir viel eher negativ auffällt ist nicht der Zoll oder die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (MwSt), sondern die sog. Handling Gebühr einiger Carrier. So zahlt man z.B. bei TNT pauschal zwischen 20 - 30 Euro für die Zollabfertigung. Das finde ich teilweise einfach übertrieben. Noch dazu fliesst das natürlich in die Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuerberechnung mit ein:

Warenwert+ Verpackungskosten+ Versandkosten+ Handlingkosten * Zollsatz = Zoll
==> Zoll * 19% = Einfuhrumsatzsteuer

Da wird das vermeindliche Schnäppchen schnell teuer.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## crazyFish (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wie tidecutter schon schrieb ist das von Produkt zu Produkt unterschiedlich. Du kannst nun entweder selber suchen, oder mal beim Zoll per Mail anfragen. Normalerweise geben die schon Auskunft, zumindest war das bei mir damals so.
> 
> Es ist aber so das Zoll und MWSt. auf den Umgerechneten Euro Betrag erhoben werden.
> 
> ...



*Klug********ran*
1. Da dies mathematisch alles Multiplikationen sind ist es egal in welcher Reihenfolge diese ausgeführt werden .
2. 19%+6% != 25%
        1,19*1,06 = 1,26 sprich 26%
*Klug********raus*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Janbr schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach muss man aber auch auf den Zoll aufpassen. Uns ist es z.B. passiert das Fliegen (zum Fliegenfischen) als verarbeitete Federn eingestuft wurden. Hier wäre ein wesentlich höherer Zollsatz fällig geworden als für Kunstköder (so heisst das im TARIC Verzeichnis zwar auch nicht). Ich konnte das Ganze zwar dann am Telephon klären, aber man muss aufpassen, denn häufiger passen verschiedene Beschreibungen.
> 
> Was mir viel eher negativ auffällt ist nicht der Zoll oder die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (MwSt), sondern die sog. Handling Gebühr einiger Carrier. So zahlt man z.B. bei TNT pauschal zwischen 20 - 30 Euro für die Zollabfertigung. Das finde ich teilweise einfach übertrieben. Noch dazu fliesst das natürlich in die Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuerberechnung mit ein:
> 
> ...



Das manch ein Transportunternehmen so ein Extragebühr verlangt ist mir auch schon passiert. Und sicher auch mehr als Ärgerlich. Jedoch war das bei mir mit Feedex nicht so hoch. Ich musste 7,20€ Verwaltungsgebühr + 1,37€ MwSt. bezahlen.|evil:

Du hast aber zwei kleine Fehler in deiner Rechnung, weder der Zoll noch die MwSt. werden multipliziert. Die werden addiert, also PLUS gerechnet und nicht MAL. Oder ist das in der Schweiz anders als in Deutschland.#c


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Fast die selbe Handhabe wie aus USA und Japan nur mit einem Unterschied das China Präerenz berechtigt ist, nützt aber dem Privatmann nicht sonderlich.



  Ich bin absuluter Laie... was bedeutet das jetzt genau???


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Im Prinzip bedeutet das Präferenzabkommen das wen ein Gut die Voraussetzungen erfüllt (40% Rohstoffe des Gutes aus Präferenzberechtigten Ländern) einen verminderten oder gar Zollfrei eingeführt werden kann. Was aber wiederum bedeutet das man entsprechende Papiere bei der Ausfuhranmeldung vorlegen muß und ein sogenanntes EUR1 oder FORM-A Zertifikat erstellt (für China ist es ein Form A). Ich glaube aber nicht das ein Händler in China einen solchen Aufwand betreiben wird für Angelgeräte 


Im Prinzip ist der Ablauf so:

Bestellen und warten bis die Ware hier ist, dan bekommt man vom Zoll Post da steht alles weitere drin.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist der Ablauf so:
> 
> Bestellen und warten bis die Ware hier ist, dan bekommt man vom Zoll Post da steht alles weitere drin.



Genau das!

Überschlägig: (Kaufpreis + Versand) * 1,19 (Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) * 1,037 (Zollsatz für Angelgeräte, kann auch abweichen, z.B. für Kleidung, Link steht im Thread)

Meistens muss man das Paket dann beim Zoll abholen, ausser ein Servicedienst wie FedEx erledigt das für Dich, dann musst Du den aber extra bezahlen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...Meistens muss man das Paket dann beim Zoll abholen, ausser ein Servicedienst wie FedEx erledigt das für Dich, dann musst Du den aber extra bezahlen.



Bis jetzt ist es mir bloß bei Fedex passiert das ich diese Gebühr bezahlen musste. Wenn das Paket mit DHL kommt war bis jetzt nie eine Gebühr zu entrichten. Das ich ein Paket beim Zoll abholen musste ist mir zum Glück auch noch nicht passiert. 
Wobei ich aber auch schon gehört, oder auch hier im Board schon gelesen, habe das der Zoll bei der Abholung eine Gebühr verlangt haben soll.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Oder man schickt einen Beweis für den Kaufpreis (Rechnung oder ähnliches) 
zu der Zollstelle und bekommt das Zeugs dann geschickt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Bei Abholung im Zollamt wurde bei mir noch nie eine zusätzliche Gebühr erhoben.

Bei DHL hatte ich auch keine zusätzlichen Kosten, nur bei FedEX. Habe aber keine Ahnung wie das bei anderen Logistikunternehmen ist.


----------



## TeddyT (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist es mir bloß bei Fedex passiert das ich diese Gebühr bezahlen musste.


 
Moin Jungs,

ich möchte zu diesem Thema nichts mehr schreiben, ist schon alles gesagt, aber auch die Firma EMS nimmt bei Einfuhr aus dem asiatischen Raum durch eine deutsche Firma über 20,00 EUR "Bearbeitungsgebühren"|kopfkrat. Also man sollte schon aufpassen, wo man im Ausland kauft.
Ansonsten ist es aber ein sehr lukratives Geschäft, ich lasse mich davon auch nicht abbringen.#6

Gruß Frank


----------



## tidecutter (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bei Abholung im Zollamt wurde bei mir noch nie eine zusätzliche Gebühr erhoben.
> 
> Bei DHL hatte ich auch keine zusätzlichen Kosten, nur bei FedEX. Habe aber keine Ahnung wie das bei anderen Logistikunternehmen ist.



Hatte ich auch noch nicht. Habe bisher nur über DHL Lieferungen bekommen und kenne deshalb die Gebühr nicht. Muss also dort beim nächsten Mal aufpassen, denn das war Glück!


----------



## Hooked (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oder man schickt einen Beweis für den Kaufpreis (Rechnung oder ähnliches)
> zu der Zollstelle und bekommt das Zeugs dann geschickt.



Ging bei mir z.B. letztens nicht. Musste zum Zoll und das Paket dort öffnen. 
Manchmal machen die es aber.
Versandkosten werden nicht versteuert oder verzollt. 
...und immer an die neue 150€-Grenze denken.#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Was ist denn wenn ich für 151€ kaufe? Dann kommen gnadenlose 3,5% drauf... also 
die machen bei den meisten Bestellungen (Ersparnissen) den Kohl auch nicht fett.

Aber es ist wie schon so oft geschrieben wurde... 
aussuchen, rechnen, nochmal rechnen und dann bestellen oder es bleiben lassen :q


----------



## tidecutter (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Hooked schrieb:


> Versandkosten werden nicht versteuert oder verzollt.




Das ist nicht richtig! Dier werden immer versteuert und verzollt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@ tidecutter und Torsk_NI,

bin ganz eurer Meinung. :m


----------



## tidecutter (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@stuffel

:m


----------



## Hooked (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



tidecutter schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig! Dier werden immer versteuert und verzollt!


Komisch, bei mir noch nie.
Ich habe sogar zwei Bestellungen beim Zoll abgeholt. ?  |kopfkrat #c


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo Boardies!

Möchte mich zu dem Thema auch mal äußern.
Es ist mit diesen Importen wie mit allem im Leben, jeder weiß ein bisschen was und keiner etwas richtig.

Wenn man für sich so einen Import plant, finde ich sollte man sich beim Zoll direkt erkundigen und sich die Regelungen am besten schriftlich zukommen lassen.

Ich selbst habe mich bisher bei meinen Importkäufen bisher auf den Kauf von Wobblern über diverse Ebayhändler beschränkt. Diese versenden aus Hong Kong in der Regel mit der Deklaration "Gift" also Geschenk. Nun muß man sagen das sich diese Einkäufe in der Größenordnung von 10- 20,--€ inklusive Versandkosten bewegen.

Gruß 
Walleyehunter69


----------



## Janbr (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@Stuffel
Ich will ja nicht Klug**** aber ich hab ja auch geschrieben der Zoll=...... Für deine Gesamtkosten wird der Zoll dann natürlich zu den restlichen Kosten addiert. Aber ich zahl doch den Warenwert beim Versender, die Transportkosten beim Spediteur (oder auch beim Versender) und nur den Zoll und die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer beim Zoll. Wenn ich Alles addiere und dann beim Zoll bezahle, bezahl ich doch meine Ware doppelt, oder.|kopfkrat

In der Schweiz ist das mir dem Zoll teilweise sehr lustig, weil hier viel einfach nach Gewicht verzollt wird. Ausserdem kann ich natürlich das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen, weil in Deutschland die MwSt. bei 19 % liegt und in der Schweiz nur 7,6%. Man kann sich, mit einem Ausfuhrformular, die Ausfuhr der Ware aus Deutschland an der Grenze bestätigen lassen und dann die Differenz (immerhin 11,4%) wiederholen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies!
> 
> Möchte mich zu dem Thema auch mal äußern.
> Es ist mit diesen Importen wie mit allem im Leben, jeder weiß ein bisschen was und keiner etwas richtig.
> ...




Wenn du dich beim Zoll schon informiert hast was denn an Gebühren anfallen, so wird dich der Zoll doch auch sicher, und das schriftlich, darüber aufgeklärt haben das auch Geschenke, das sind die mit "Gift" gekennzeichneten Waren, einer Warenwertobergrenze unterliegen. Denn auch bei "Geschenken" ist ab einem gewissen Wert Zoll und MwSt. fällig. 
Mit deinen 10-20€ Warenwert liegst du aber weit darunter. Musst Dir also keine Sorgen machen.  


@ Janbr,
Die Versandkosten zahlst Du doch erstmal beim Verkäufer und nicht direkt beim Spediteur. Der fällige Zoll und die MwSt. werden dann auf den Warenwert+Versandkosten berechnet. Warum solltest du da was doppelt bezahlen?


----------



## Janbr (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@ Stuffel
Das hat sich auf dein Posting bezogen:


> Du hast aber zwei kleine Fehler in deiner Rechnung, weder der Zoll noch die MwSt. werden multipliziert. Die werden addiert, also PLUS gerechnet und nicht MAL. Oder ist das in der Schweiz anders als in Deutschland.#c


 
Wenn ich den Zoll addiere, bekomme ich meine Gesamtkosten raus, nicht aber den Zoll oder die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Und diese zahle ich beim Zoll (ausser die Dinge wurden Tax and duty paid DDP, bestellt und vereinbart)

Den Zoll den ich bezahlen muss, errechne ich: Warenwert+ Transportkosten+ Handlingkosten * Zollsatz = Zoll (mal nicht plus)

Die Steuern kommen dann oben drauf: Warenwert+ Transportkosten+ Handlingkosten + Zoll* Einfuhrumsatzsteuersatz= Einfuhrumsatzsteuer

Dem Zoll bezahlen muss ich dann Zoll+ Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.

Da sind wir uns doch hoffentlich einig, oder? |kopfkrat

Wer den Spediteur zahlt, kommt drauf an wie es vereinbart wurde. Manchmal ist es günstiger du kümmerst dich darum und lässt die Sachen beim Hersteller abholen (Ex works EXW) oder er (der Hersteller) sendet sie nur zum nächsten Hafen (Free Carrier = FCA). Von da geht es dann per Sammeltransport weiter. So hast du nur einmal die Haupttransportkosten. In China gibt es dafür extra Broker für sogenannte Less than Container Load (LCL). Die kaufen ganze Containerkapazitäten und verkaufen sie dann weiter. In Europa (z.B. Hamburg) hollst du dann deine Ware ab.

Welche Möglichkeiten (Und die dazugehörigen Incoterms) findest du z.B. hier: http://www.incoterms.tk/

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi Jan, sicher sind wir uns einig. 
Aber warum machst Du dir das so umständlich. Der Zollsatz steht doch fest, hier in Deutschland für Angelrollen 3,7% vom Verkaufspreis, genauso die MwSt. mit 19% vom Kaufpreis. Also muss ich/du das, 3,7% + 19% = 22,7%, doch bloß zum Kaufpreis dazu addieren. Und diese Mehrkosten von 22,7% muss ich halt an den Zoll, der Postbote von DHL verlangt das wenn er mit das Paket bringt, abführen. Ich sollte mir aber schon vor dem Kauf darüber im Klaren sein das diese Kosten eventuell zum Kaufpreis dazu kommen.   

Auf deine Ausführungen mit den Spediteuren geh ich jetzt nicht ein. Da das für den "normalen" privaten Direktimporteur von Angelgerät nicht relevant ist.


----------



## tidecutter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@hooked



Stuffel schrieb:


> Auf deine Ausführungen mit den Spediteuren geh ich jetzt nicht ein. Da das für den "normalen" privaten Direktimporteur von Angelgerät nicht relevant ist.



Unter Beachtung des von Stuffel hier Geschriebenem kann es eigentlich nicht sein, dass das bei Dir ohne die Versandkosten geht. Du bekommst doch bei der Deiner Bestellung eine Rechnung, die die Versandkosten als letzten Posten meinetwegen enthält. Darunter steht die Gesamtsumme. Der Zoll nimmt diese Gesamtsumme zur Ermittlung. Die rechnen den Versand nicht heraus.

Alles andere wäre wohl ein Novum.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



tidecutter schrieb:


> @hooked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne das auch nur so das auf die Gesamtsumme (inklusive Versand) Zoll und Steuern berechnet werden.

Andererseits scheint es da im Zollamt auch unterschiedliche Ansichten zu geben, die Jungs da handhaben das alles sehr unterschiedlich...


----------



## Hooked (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi,
ich kram das Zeug gleich nochmal raus. Meine aber wirklich, es wurde ohne Versand berechnet. Ich habe auch Ausdrucke vom Shop und PayPal mit dorthin genommen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Da da war er wieder mein bester Freund "The Postman" :q

In der Hand hatte er eine unscheinbare Schachtel mit einem
fetten neopost Aufkleber drauf Yippi! :vik: die neue Testbestellung :q

Dieses mal waren es diese Burschen hier (siehe Anhang) und sind
für 3,45€ Stück AllIn hier eingetrudelt. Einzigster Mehraufwand zu Deutschland 1x Email 

Also Shop hat Test bestanden und ich hab ne neue Quelle für günstige Apex Lures :q


----------



## prignitz_angler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

und ich hab voll probs mit der bestellung aus der usa power pro (ebay thulaseven), ist voll zum k**** angeblich weggeschickt, laut trackingnummer ist das immer noch in den usa ?? werd spätestens dienstag käuferschutz beantragen und dann woanders bestellen ..


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich hab bis jetzt immer bei Jamesackle (Ebay babydandy oder so ähnlich) bestellt.
Der Shop ist TipTop!

Es kommt auch immer darauf an welchen Versand man bekommt, Airmail geht gerne mal
binnen 3-5 Tagen, Groundmail so wie bei meinen Apex Köder hat 14 Tage gedauert.


----------



## crazyFish (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> und ich hab voll probs mit der bestellung aus der usa power pro (ebay thulaseven), ist voll zum k**** angeblich weggeschickt, laut trackingnummer ist das immer noch in den usa ?? werd spätestens dienstag käuferschutz beantragen und dann woanders bestellen ..



Komisch, dort habe och zig fach eingekauft und nie Probleme gehabt. Kann also nur menschliches oder maschinelles Versagen sein.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hatte bei denen auch noch nie Probleme, obwohl ich da inzwischen wirklich schon oft (>10 mal) bestellt habe. Hast Du den Shop mal angeschrieben? Das es so zwischen 1 und 2 Wochen dauert bis die Sachen hier sind ist aber normal. Wenn Du eine Tracking.ID hast ist es aber offensichtlich kein Problem des Händlers sondern der Post... Dann sollte man jetzt auch nicht beim Händler die Schuld suchen!


----------



## crazyFish (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

So sehe ich dass auch. Wenn der Verkäufer sagt, dass er es verschickt hat liegt das ganze ja in Händen des US Spediteurs und der braucht halt auch ersma seine Zeit bis er dass aus den USA raus hat.


----------



## prignitz_angler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hallo

ja habe ihn mehrfach angeschrieben so ist es ja nun nich  tracking nummer ist von usps..

er hat mir eine nummer mit : LJ20......... mitgeteilt, in einer anderen email meinte er, ich müßte schon priority mail auswählen um eine tracking nummer zu bekommen ;+

fand das etwas komisch, da andere dort 7 tage auf ihre ware gewarten haben ! habe einen angeschrieben , der  da gekauft hatte, und er meinte alles problemlos in 7 tage war die ware da !

USPS First Class Mail International hatte ich ausgewählt, ist da etwa der hund begraben? konnte die nummer bei dhl nicht ausprobieren , da die nummer dort nicht existiert ...

komisches ding, habe mich extra auf die aussagen hier im board verlassen , wegen den guten empfehlungen #6


----------



## crazyFish (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Habe mir meine alten Rechnungen nochma angeschaut, darin steht eine normale Liferzeit von 7-10 Tagen, aufgrund des Zolls könnte es auch bis zu 30 dauern.
Einen Verweis auf eine Trackingnummer habe ich in keiner, habe auch immer den jeweiligen Standardversand genommen, kann mich gerade an gar keine Auswahl erinnern.
Wie lange die Sendungen dann wirklich gebraucht haben weiß ich nicht, da ich sie jeweils zu meinen Eltern geschickt habe und als ich dann dort ankam waren sie auch dort. Jedoch waren dass immer mindestens zwei Wochen zwischen Versandbestätigung und Besuch bei Hotel Mama .


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ja habe ihn mehrfach angeschrieben so ist es ja nun nich  tracking nummer ist von usps..
> 
> ...



Wie lang ist die Bestellung denn her?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wann hast Du denn bestellt?

Ich habe am 30.12. das letzte mal bestellt, die Sendung war diesen Montag (12.01.) da.

Tracking-Nummer hatte ich da auch keine, aber ich plane immer 2 Wochen ein und das klappt eigentlich immer, hatte auch schon mal 5 Tage, aber meist dauert es so etwa 7 - 8 Arbeitstage.

Ich denke mal bis 3 Wochen Gesamtdauer nach Überweisung würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## prignitz_angler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

28.12 geordert ...ok dann werd ich mich noch in geduld üben müßen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Denke mal die Sendung kommt noch, der Händler ist mir bisher wirklich nur positiv durch schnelle Bearbeitung und Antwort-mails aufgefallen.

Drücke Dir die Daumen das es schnell geht! #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Was denn jetzt schon wieder du Tackle Junkee :q



Na ich brauchte doch Schnur für die neuen Rollen? #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Jau hab noch etwas Geduld, dat Zeug kommt schon noch


----------



## Viper5684 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hey leutz,
wenn da unter shipping with: USPS Priority Mail International steht...wer klopft dann an meine tür hier in deutschland? dhl?
nehmen die i-welche gebühren dafür, dass die das zoll eintreiben?

lg
martin


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

DHL sollte das ausliefern, keine zusätzlichen Gebühren, kann aber auch sein das Du das Paket am Zollamt abholen und öffnen musst falls keine Preis außen vermerkt oder durch Zöllner ermittelbar ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> und ich hab voll probs mit der bestellung aus der usa power pro (ebay thulaseven), ist voll zum k**** angeblich weggeschickt, laut trackingnummer ist das immer noch in den usa ?? werd spätestens dienstag käuferschutz beantragen und dann woanders bestellen ..



Keine Angst. Ich hab mal 5 (FÜNF) Wochen auf eine Spule gewartet. In der Zeit hab ich natürlich David angeschrieben und gefragt was lost ist. Irgendwann hat er dann eine zweite Spule losgeschickt und wenige Tage später war dann die erste Spule da. Die zweite (hat 7-10 Tage gebraucht) hab ich ihn dann auch abgekauft die er mir dann ohne Versandkosten angeboten hat.

Er hat die erste Spule auch definitiv am selben Tag losgeschickt, als ich die gekauft hab (Zeitverschiebung sei Dank), der Poststempel stimmte.

Fazit: Der Zoll ist toll. :v


----------



## tidecutter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Wenn irgendwo Zeit vertrödelt wurde, dann beim Zoll.


----------



## drehteufel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Hooked schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kram das Zeug gleich nochmal raus. Meine aber wirklich, es wurde ohne Versand berechnet. Ich habe auch Ausdrucke vom Shop und PayPal mit dorthin genommen.



Bei mir wird der Versand auch immer rausgerechnet und nur der reine Warenwert versteuert/verzollt. Der nette Zollbeamte hat mich sogar ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich den Versand auf den Rechnungen als extra Position aufführen lassen soll, damit er ihn mir rausrechnen kann.
Sehr nett...#6


----------



## prignitz_angler (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hallo

schnur kam heute an :m ist zwar nicht dünner wie die deutsche 9kg (hatte die 8lb bestellt) ,  kann demnächst eingesetzt werden


----------



## RIDVAN (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*
> Immer wieder liest man auch in unserem Forum von Leuten, die sich Angelgerät direkt aus dem Ausland, oft aus den USA oder Japan, schicken lassen. Da gibt es zum einen die gesetzestreuen, die dann diese Sachen regulär verzollen und versteuern. Und es gibt diejenigen die dann schnell feststellen, dass bei ordnungsgemäßer Versteuerung/Verzollung kein großer - wenn überhaupt einer – Preisvorteil übrig bleibt.
> 
> Abgesehen davon dass man sich schwer damit tun wird, Garantieansprüche durchzusetzen, schädigt man damit auch Importeure, Großhändler und Fachhändler.
> ...


 

Hi Thomas
Ich gebe dir volkommen recht.#6Leute kauft die geräte dort wo euer Kinder später oder jetzt die Chance haben eine Lehrstelle zu bekommen.

mfg
Ridvan|wavey:


----------



## crazyFish (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> schnur kam heute an :m ist zwar nicht dünner wie die deutsche 9kg (hatte die 8lb bestellt) ,  kann demnächst eingesetzt werden



Ja schau ma da |supergri, Ende gut alles gut.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> schnur kam heute an :m ist zwar nicht dünner wie die deutsche 9kg (hatte die 8lb bestellt) ,  kann demnächst eingesetzt werden



Na siehste, immer cool bleiben - alles wird gut #6


----------



## Lonny (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir mal einige zuverlässige Händler nennen 


Grüßeaniel


----------



## crazyFish (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Lonny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt ihr mir mal einige zuverlässige Händler nennen
> 
> ...



wofür?


----------



## Lonny (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo

crazyFish für Angelgerät natürlich :q Hauptsächlich Kunstköder ? 





Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich habe meine Kunstköder bis jetzt hauptsächlich hier bestellt. Hat bis jetzt immer Super geklappt.


----------



## crazyFish (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Lonny schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> crazyFish für Angelgerät natürlich :q Hauptsächlich Kunstköder ?
> 
> Grüße: Daniel



Ach für Angelgreät, wer hätte dass gedacht |rolleyes, für Kunstköder wurde mir bis jetzt auch das Tacklewarehouse empfohlen, jedoch habe ich das noch nich getestet. 
Wenn man bei Ebay durchschaut findet man dort auch das ein oder andere gute Angebot, teilweise auch in der Europäischen Freihandelszone.


----------



## tidecutter (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Balikcy schrieb:


> Hi Thomas
> Ich gebe dir volkommen recht.#6Leute kauft die geräte dort wo euer Kinder später oder jetzt die Chance haben eine Lehrstelle zu bekommen.
> 
> mfg
> Ridvan|wavey:


Das ist in der heutigen Welt nahezu wirkungslos. Keine Wirtschaft funktioniert heute noch nationalstaatlich. Es sein denn Du wohnst irgendwo in Afrika meinetwegen.


----------



## crazyFish (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Balikcy schrieb:


> Hi Thomas
> Ich gebe dir volkommen recht.#6Leute kauft die geräte dort wo euer Kinder später oder jetzt die Chance haben eine Lehrstelle zu bekommen.
> 
> mfg
> Ridvan|wavey:



Nun ich denke es kommt auf eine gesunde Mischung drauf an, für ein bischen Ersparnis bestelle ich auch nicht im Ausland. Wenn dann muss es sich schon wirklich lohnen.
Ansonsten geht mein Geld hauptsächlich an meinen Haus- und Hofhändler, nur was ich dort nich bekomme oder bedeutet günstiger wird dann wo anders geordert.
Weil was bringt es beiden Seiten, wenn er mit dem Preis soweit runtergeht, dass er nichs mehr verdient und ich trotzdem mehr zahle als bei anderen Quellen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@tidecutter, crazyFish

ich sehe es genauso. Generell bestellt man doch nicht online oder kauft im Ausland, weil man es hier keinem gönnt. Nein, es sollte sich auch schon lohnen. Und zu verschenken habe ich leider nichts. Mal ehrlich, ich lasse doch beim Auslandsaufenthalt nicht die Rolle oder Rute liegen, (die dort den halben deutschen Durchschnittspreis kostet) und denke mir:"Das Geld kann mein Händler in Germany doch besser gebrauchen??!!!) Wenn ich solch einen Spruch von Balikcy lese....hm, na ja.........soll sich halt jeder selbst sein Urteil bilden. Ich HATTE auch mal die Einstellung: "Ich gebe lieber etwas mehr Geld aus, wenn ich hier guten Service bekomme"....Hat sich aber geändert!!! Ich kenne einen Händler, der sieht dich verächtlich an, wenn du mit einer Baleno-Jacke oder einer anderen Marke, die er nicht führt, in seinen Laden kommst. (Anstatt sich zu freuen, dass da wieder potenzielle Kunden kommen...) Oder Vereinskollegen werden beim Gemeinschaftsangeln angesprochen: "Sie hätten ja die Maden nicht bei Ihm gekauft...."
Nee, lass mal!! Bei mir hört das "Geldverdienen" nicht bei der Gutschrift meines Gehalts auf dem Konto auf. Sondern beim "überlegten" Ausgeben!! (Wenn man das bei Anglern überhaupt sagen kann!!!)

Aber, das ist meine Meinung!! Jeder so, wie er mag!!

Gruss aus der "mithörenden" Heide!!#h
Rolf


----------



## Hansen fight (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin
 :m  Habe mir vor 2-3 Wochen Die Schnur Power Pro aus den USA bestellt,gestern ist die Ware angekommen. Hat Alles Prima geklappt,habe ca 50 % weniger bezahlt als hier beim Händler.


----------



## tidecutter (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin
> :m  Habe mir vor 2-3 Wochen Die Schnur Power Pro aus den USA bestellt,gestern ist die Ware angekommen. Hat Alles Prima geklappt,habe ca 50 % weniger bezahlt als hier beim Händler.



Gerade bei der Power Pro ist mir nicht klar, wie man diesen deutschen Fabelpreis fordern kann. Das das wohl eine preisliche Vorgabe von irgendeinem Zentralimporteur meinetwegen ist, will ich ja noch nachvollziehen aber für wie dumm halten die einen denn? Ich hätte als deutscher Shopbetreiber schon ein komisches Gefühl, die für den Preis überhaupt anzubieten. Ich beziehe mich insbesondere auf die Großspule, da das hier schon ergeblich ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

PowerPro wird hier über Spro verkauft. Gamakatsu wird auch hier über Spro verkauft. Wenn ich mir die (alte) Gamakatsu Luxxe Saltage Cheetah 96M angucke, die hier auf der Spro Liste für 280 Euro steht, frag ich mich was das soll, weil Gamakatsu eine Preisvorstellung von ~ 120-130 Euro hatte. Ok nun ist der JPY stärker geworden, nun passt das nicht mehr. 

Aber trotzdem würde ich mir hier niemals eine 120 Euro Rute für 300 Euro kaufen.


----------



## crazyFish (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

So manche Preispolitik ist schwer nachzuvollziehen. Letzten habe ich gelesen, dass der Hersteller der PP vom Shimano Konzern aufgekauft wurde, hoffen wir mal, dass die Preis auf dem Amerikanischen Markt gleich bleiben.


----------



## Hooked (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Hooked schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kram das Zeug gleich nochmal raus. Meine aber wirklich, es wurde ohne Versand berechnet. Ich habe auch Ausdrucke vom Shop und PayPal mit dorthin genommen.




Hi,
nochmal kurz hierzu:

Die Versandkosten wurden beim letzten Einkauf definitiv nicht mitberechnet...


----------



## Lonny (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,


Sagt mal wie Zahlt Ihr den ? PayPal oder mit der Karte ?




Grüße: Daniel


----------



## tidecutter (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Hooked schrieb:


> Hi,
> nochmal kurz hierzu:
> 
> Die Versandkosten wurden beim letzten Einkauf definitiv nicht mitberechnet...



Das ist dann aber ne Ausnahme, sodass man sich darauf nicht verlassen sollte!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Lonny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Sagt mal wie Zahlt Ihr den ? PayPal oder mit der Karte ?
> ...



Wenn der Verkäufer PayPal anbietet benutze ich das, in jedem Fall aber mit Kreditkarte.


----------



## Wollebre (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ja habe ihn mehrfach angeschrieben so ist es ja nun nich  tracking nummer ist von usps..
> 
> ...




usps vergibt  k e i n e  tracking numbers die man im internet nachverfolgen kann! die erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. in deutschland werden die sendungen an DHL zur auslieferung ergeben.


----------



## tidecutter (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wenn der Verkäufer PayPal anbietet benutze ich das, in jedem Fall aber mit Kreditkarte.



bingo!:m


----------



## Fechtus68 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo...gibts's in USA sowas wie naja Gerlinger oder Askari oder so ähnlich....die das komplette Programm haben um sich mal überblick zu verschaffen was dort zu welchem Preis zu haben ist.
Wo würdet ihr da suchen?
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Jürgen Fecht schrieb:


> Hallo...gibts's in USA sowas wie naja Gerlinger oder Askari oder so ähnlich....die das komplette Programm haben um sich mal überblick zu verschaffen was dort zu welchem Preis zu haben ist.
> Wo würdet ihr da suchen?
> Danke für die Hilfe!



Cabellas
Tacklewarehouse
Basspro


----------



## tidecutter (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

charkbait.com
tackledirect.com
meltontackle.com
eangler.com

sind für den Meeresbereich noch zu nennen. Es gibt aber noch unzählige mehr.


----------



## Fechtus68 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Danke! Damit komme ich weiter!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wenn Du an Rutenbau Interesse hast ist z.B. Mudhole.com auch echt interessant...


----------



## funcarve (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hab mal ne Frage,
habe eine Rolle bei Ebay erstanden und der Tackle-Dealer Made in USA war so freundlich die Rolle als Geschenk im Wert von 25$ zu deklarieren.
Jetzt hab ich heute Post vom Zoll bekommen, das mein Paket zur Abholung bereit liegt und ich ne Rechnung und n`Zahlungsnachweis/Überweisung/Kontoauszug mit bringen soll.
Kann unser heiß geliebter Zoll mir noch Kohle abknöpfen, wenn das Teil als Geschenk deklariert ist?
Ist zwar nicht gerade glaubhaft, ne Rolle, die in Germany fast 90,-€ kostet, als Geschenk aus USA zu bekommen.
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit unserem Zoll, auch gerade jetzt, wo sich die Bestimmungen geändert haben. Kann ich jetzt nicht sogar für 150,-€ Waren zollfrei aus den USA einkaufen?
Dann könnte ich mir den ganzen Hokuspokus sparen.
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Du weißt hoffentlich dass, das gewaltiger Betrug ist und wen Du erwischst wirst dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen wirst ?? 

22,00 ist die Freigrenze, damit liegst Du 3 Eier drüber und darfst die 19% EUst löhnen.


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Also:

Was auf dem Paket steht ist dem Zolle egal, wenn er deine Papiere sehen will, wenn du über 22 Euro bist, zahlst du.



funcarve schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt nicht sogar für 150,-€ Waren zollfrei aus den USA einkaufen?



Ja kannst du. Wenn du nicht über 150 Euro hergegeben hast, wirst du es auch tun. Aber die 19% EUST (Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) zahlst du trotzdem, jediglich die 3.7 % Zollgebühren fallen weg.


Also PayPal-Rechnung / eBay ausdrucken und ab zum Zoll und das Geld nicht vergessen,


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Du weißt hoffentlich dass, das gewaltiger Betrug ist und wen Du erwischst wirst dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen wirst ??
> 
> 22,00 ist die Freigrenze, damit liegst Du 3 Eier drüber und darfst die 19% EUst löhnen.




25 USD sind keine 22 Euro 

Laut Custom Declaration liegt er nicht drüber.


----------



## funcarve (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

ich weis, ich weis, deshalb frag ich ja hier mal an.
mit 19% kann ich leben, dann hab ich immer noch n`Schnäppsken gemacht.
danke dir und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## funcarve (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

25$ müssten so ca.20€ sein


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



funcarve schrieb:


> 25$ müssten so ca.20€ sein



Sie ziehen den EZB Kurs heran, fahr hin und nimm Unterlagen und Kohle mit, vergiss nicht der Versand kommt zum Warenwert dazu


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wenn die Zoll Stelle zu weit weg ist kannst Du es auch erstmal mit einem 
Anruf versuchen.
Vielleicht reicht ja auch ein Fax (Beleg) mit dem Kaufpreis und die Schicken Dir die Sachen zu und kassieren an der Tür.


----------



## staffag (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Da gibts noch 2 weitere Dinge zu beachten:

1. Dein Händler in USA kann 100x Geschenk draufschreiben, wenn der Absender eine Geschäftsanschrift ist, dann ... 
- die vom Zoll sind nämlich auch nicht blöd

2. wenn Dein Händler in irgendeiner Weise einen Bezug zu ebay beigelegt hat (Ausdruck der Auktionsseite o. a., Paypal-Quittung), dann ... 
- weiter wie oben!!

Die Geschenkenummer glauben die nur, wenn das Paket einen wirklich privaten Eindruck hinterlässt!

Günter


----------



## Crotalus (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Und nimm auf jeden Fall einen Kaufnachweis mit, woraus der Kaufpreis hervorgeht. Sonst schätzen die beim Zoll nämlich den Wert und das geht eher selten zugunsten von dir aus


----------



## Wollebre (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Seit dem 01.Dez. 2008 gelten für Postsendungen aus dem Ausland (aus einem nicht EU Land) die folgenden Regeln:

*Postverkehr:
Höchstgrenze für die zollfreie Einfuhr von Kleinsendungen erhöht*

  Rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten wird ab dem 1. Dezember 2008 die Höchstgrenze für die zollfreie (nicht für die einfuhrumsatzsteuerfreie!) Einfuhr von Kleinsendungen im Postverkehr von derzeit 22 Euro auf 150 Euro je Sendung erhöht.
Für die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bleibt es bei der bisherigen Wertgrenze von 22 Euro.
  Das bedeutet, dass nur Postsendungen bis zu einem Wert von 22 Euro vollständig von den Einfuhrabgaben (Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) befreit sind.
  Ist dieser Wert überschritten, fallen nach der Neuregelung bis zu einem Wert von 150 Euro keine Zölle an. Die Sendung muss jedoch mit dem Einfuhrumsatzsteuersatz von 19 Prozent oder dem reduzierten Satz von 7 Prozent (z.B. bei Büchern) versteuert werden.
*Herausgeber:*
Bundesfinanzdirektion Nord
Rödlingsmarkt 2
20459 Hamburg
*Kontakt:*
Arnes Petrick
Tel.: 040/42820-2598
Fax: 040/42820-2385
E-Mail: zoll.presse@ofdhh.bfinv.de

hier im original Text nachzulesen:
http://www.zoll.de/f0_veroeffentlichungen/f0_sonstiges/w0_2008/z03_postverkehr/index.html

Dem Verfasser des Threads möchte ich anraten, seine Banküberweisung mit zum Zoll zu nehmen, damit ordnungsgemäß der echte Kaufwert belegt werden kann!!
Falls eine Diskussion mit den Zollbeamten aufkommt, erkläre höflich, dass die Versandfirma das  o h n e  mit dir abgesprochen so deklariert hat, denn wegen € 22.00 Steuerabgaben wärst du wohl nicht so unterbemittelt dir Ärger einzufangen!  Ansonsten kannste noch richtig Ärger wegen Schmuggel bekommen und dann wird es richtig teuer!!! 
Wünsch dir viel Glück, und lass mal hören wie es ausgegangen ist


----------



## utzel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Nun malt mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand |rolleyes


@funcarve
Du hast doch keinen Einfluß darauf was der Verkäufer auf das Päckchen schreibt.
Nimm den Paypal-Auszug oder den ebay-Ausdruck mit und bezahl die 19% und gut ist. Da gibt es mit Sicherheit kein Problem. Ich schreibe dir das aus genügend eigener Erfahrung.:q


----------



## tidecutter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@utzel

Eben. Die sind recht angenehm beim Zoll hier in Berlin.


----------



## Jetblack (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Lass hören wie's gelaufen ist .... einige US Händler sind hier beim Zoll schon hinreichend für ihre "Technik" bekannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Nur noch mal für alle zum überlegen:
Diesen Thread hatte ich eröffnet, weil sich das Hauptzollamt Hamburg mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt hatte - die haben eine Internetermittlungsgruppe und dabei auch bei uns Postings gefunden, wie ganz "Schlaue" meinten am Zoll vorbei einführen zu können und dies auch noch öffentlich machten.

Die wollten von uns "nur" die Daten, die wir auch ohne Richterbeschluss rausgeben müssen - das reichte denen zum ermitteln...

Ich bin in keinster Weise gegen das einführen von Waren aus dem Ausland - nur solltet ihr das in eurem eigenen Interesse so machen, dass es auch dem Gesetz entspricht.

Auch zur Info:
Die müssen vom Zoll zuerst mal tätig werden - auch wenn es nur um Centbeträge gehen sollte. Das sind Steuerstraftaten und damit Offizialdelikte.

Ob dann ein Verfahren evtl. eingestellt wird, ist wieder ne andere Sache....

Nur nochmal:
Wenn einführen, dann richtig und nach Gesetz.
Und vorher genau! informieren für jeden Einzelfall.

Unwissen schützt nicht vor Strafe.....


----------



## senne (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo, wird schon schiefgehen drück dir die Daumen, dass du ums Strafverfahren rumkommst.

Man soll die Jungs nicht so einfach für dumm verkaufen. 

Hab heute auch meine erste Auslandsbestellung erhalten, eine Quantum Tour Edition PTI 30 A - Geiles Teil (find ich). 

Hab die Rolle bei Ebay bestellt und dann über Paypal bezahlt.

Am Freitag erhielt ich Post, dass ich die Rolle beim Zoll abholen kann und meinen Ebayausdruck zur Abrechnung mitbringen soll. 

Hier mal ein Lob für die Freundlichkeit vom Bamberger Zoll!!

Berechnet haben die Jungs 19% Mehrwert- bzw. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer - und das Ganze auf die Rolle und die Versicherung für den Versand. Der Versand an sich war steuerfrei. Die Zollgebühren wurden auch nicht erhoben, da die Rolle mit Versand unter 150 Euro lag. 

Ein Arbeitskollege hat neulich auch versucht zu tricksen. Er hatte sich Laufschuhe schicken lassen mit der Bezeichnung "Gift" - der hat auch seine Steuer bezahlt.

Ich glaube es bringt nicht wirklich was, das Paket als Geschenk tarnen zu wollen.

Viele Grüße, Senne.


----------



## funcarve (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

alles klar,
hab schon meine Paypal Überweisung ausgedruckt und werd mich morgen aufmachen.
danke für eure Hinweise , wie schon gesagt, zahl ich auch mit den 19% weitaus weniger wie der billigste Anbieter in Deutschland.
Gruss funcarve


----------



## tidecutter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ja unbedingt alles mitnehmen! Sonst fährst Du da nochmal hin. Da sind sie dann gnadenlos.
Ist mir aber noch nicht passiert. Aber sonst tun einem nichts. Wenn man das manchmal hier so liest, könnte man glauben:

Huh, ich muss zum Zoll. Ist das irgendwie wie Gefängnis? 

Ist mehr wie der Konsum früher - alles an einem Ort einkaufen - im übertragenen Sinne natürlich. Ausehen tuts auf jeden Fall so - tiefster 70er Jahre-Charme direkt neben dem RIAS - Gebäude!


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@all

gebe da Thomas voll und ganz Recht!!

Hier sollte keiner versuchen ganz "coole" Tricks zum Beschei......des Zolls reinzubringen (die sind doch auch nicht blöd, oder??), sondern die Sache legal mit allem drum und dran abhandeln.
Sollte es mal zu einer Strafanzeige kommen, muss man schon sehr oft günstig bestellen, um seine "Kosten" wieder rein zu bekommen...#d
Mal drüber nachdenken!!

Gruss aus der"mithörenden" Heide#h
Rolf


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Das hat nix mit coolen Tricks zu tun, viele Sachen kosten etwa in den USA eben erheblich weniger, auch wenn ich die ordnungsgemäß verzolle spare ich enorm. Ob sich das lohnt muss man wie immer im Einzelfall entscheiden...


----------



## Jetblack (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@schleien-stefan ... um die evtl. möglichen Ersparnisse geht es doch gar nicht - es ging im Posting von angelrolfman um gezielte Einflussnahme auf den Warenwert. 

Es geht darum, einen Import legal durchzuführen. Der Zoll ist eine Instanz deren Aufgabe darin besteht, die Importe auf ihre Rechtmäßigkeit zu prüfen, und die dabei ggf. gesetzlich anfallenden Gebühren und Steuern zu erheben. Die Mitarbeiter des Zolls sind - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen - freundlich, sachbezogen und gut informiert. Sie machen ihren Job "deutsch", sprich hinreichend gründlich - aber nicht bösartig.

Liegen Verdachtsmomente vor, dass bei der Einfuhr etwas "nicht ok ist", wird eben nachgeforscht.

Ein persönliches Erscheinen beim zuständigen Zollamt, ist nach meiner Erfahrung, durch zwei Umstände bedingt:

1. Der Logistiker hat keine Lust auf die Arbeit oder das Risiko die Verzollung selbst zu beantragen (DHL macht das gerne)
2. Die Deklarierung der Ware ist hinreichend auffällig und soll überprüft werden.

In jedem der beiden Fälle sollte man also mit den notwendigen Kaufbelegen und Zahlungsnachweisen ausgestattet antreten und die Waren ggf. durch Nachzahlung des Zolls und der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer auslösen. 

Das ist der normale Standard Fall - nervt halt, weil es Zeit kostet aber damit ist die Sache erledigt.


Dann gibt es noch die "kreativen" Möglichkeiten in vielfältiger Coleur, da fallen mir spontan ein:
a. Deklaration als Geschenk seitens des Versenders ... beliebt bei einigen US Händlern (auch und besonders bei eBay). Das läuft wohl unter Beihilfe zur Steuerhinterziehung (was aber einen US versender wohl nicht sonderlich berührt)
b. Besteller, der den Versender zur Falschdeklaration auffordert (aktive Steuerverkürzung/hinterziehung)
c. Deklaration unter falschen Wert inkl. Sammelverpackung s.o.

Sollte der Empfänger also wegen 2. a-c zur persönlichen Abholung einbestellt werden, kann es auch mal länger dauern oder mehr kosten. (muss aber nicht zwingend)

Interessanter Nebenaspekt der Fehldeklarierung ist sicherlich auch der Versicherungsschutz durch das vom Versender gewählte Beförderungsunternehmen, da dieser eigentlich immer wertabhängig ist.

Wer viel aus den US bezieht, kennt vermutlich USPS (das sind die Langsamsten), deren Bedingunen und Preise unter www.usps.com nachsehen werden können.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@jetblack
genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Vielen Dank!

@schleien-stefan
wenn du meine bisherigen postings zu diesem Thema gelesen hättest, wüsstest du was ich meine. Natürlich ist vieles (auch bei legalem Einführen) viel günstiger. Man muss halt genau schauen............Zur Info: Ich bin im Jahr ca. 25-30 Wochen im Jahr weltweit unterwegs und kaufe generell mein Gerät im Ausland (auch wenn es hier einigen nicht passt) daher kann ich mir da doch schon ein Urteil erlauben. Hatte auch schon öfter das Vergnügen mit den Herren vom Zoll (egal ob deutscher oder irgend ein anderer), war aber immer positiv, da ich alles im legalem Rahmen gemacht hatte.
Aber solche Vorschläge, wie "als Geschenk" deklarieren u.s.w. sollten hier nicht rein. Wenn, kann man sich ja per PN darüber "unterhalten". Hier schauen eben nicht nur Angler rein........und ich glaube, es sollte auch kein "Schmuggel-Forum" werden....

Gruss aus der "mithörenden" Heide#h

Rolf


----------



## Khaane (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hoch interessant, das Daten an das Hauptzollamt rausgehen - Um solchen "Belästigungen" vorzubeugen, haben alle größeren Foren ihre Server offiziell in Antigua 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur noch mal für alle zum überlegen:
> Diesen Thread hatte ich eröffnet, weil sich das Hauptzollamt Hamburg mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt hatte - die haben eine Internetermittlungsgruppe und dabei auch bei uns Postings gefunden, wie ganz "Schlaue" meinten am Zoll vorbei einführen zu können und dies auch noch öffentlich machten.
> 
> Die wollten von uns "nur" die Daten, die wir auch ohne Richterbeschluss rausgeben müssen - das reichte denen zum ermitteln...
> ...


----------



## staffag (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



tidecutter schrieb:


> Ja unbedingt alles mitnehmen! Sonst fährst Du da nochmal hin. Da sind sie dann gnadenlos.
> Ist mir aber noch nicht passiert. Aber sonst tun einem nichts. Wenn man das manchmal hier so liest, könnte man glauben:
> 
> Huh, ich muss zum Zoll. Ist das irgendwie wie Gefängnis?
> ...



Hallo,

also hier bei uns kann man sich die Fahrt zum Zoll sparen - lest dazu mal das kleingedruckte auf der Benachrichtigungskarte - man kann dem Zoll auch seine Unterlagen zuschicken (ebay Ausdruck, Paypal Ausdruck) zusammen mit der grünen Karte usw. Dann rechnen die das aus und die Post kassiert an der Haustür.

Günter


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin... Momentan sollte man vielleicht gar nicht so weit weg gucken!!! England ist beim momentanen Wechselkurs nicht uninteressant, versendet zu moderaten Kosten "auf's Festland"  und ist Mitglied der EU, was beim "Einkauf" definitiv von Vorteil ist. So "umgeht" man den Zoll extrem legal... :q:q Ich habe dort die vieldiskutierte PowerPro zu einem wirklich günstigen Kurs ausfindig machen können...


----------



## Noob-Flyer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Diesmal ist es bei mir so, dass ich zuviel Zoll gezahlt habe, weil DHL mein Paket wohl falsch angemeldet hat. Mal sehen, ob ich mit erträglichem Aufwand mein Geld wieder bekomme#q


----------



## Jetblack (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Erträglicher Aufwand bei der Zollrückerstattung ?  *hüstel*

Machbar und gerechtfertigt ist das .... aber ob der Ausgleich den Aufwand wert ist, hängt massiv davon ab, wie viel Du gezahlt hast.
Vermutlich geht's aber nicht wirklich um Zoll, sondern um Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ?


----------



## Noob-Flyer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Im Endeffekt ja beides, weil DHL einen zu hohen Warenwert angegeben hat. Auf dem Paket stand nur der Endpreis inkl. Versandkosten, aber dann wurde bei der Angabe des Zollwertes von DHL noch eine nette Versandkostenpauschale draufgerechnet. Letztendlich sind es "nur" 20€, aber die möchte ich trotzdem ungern verschenken.


----------



## Jetblack (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Viel Spass! Auch wenn es ätzend klingt. Dass wird Dich deutlich mehr Zeit kosten, als 20 EUR in deinem Job zu verdienen.

Die Versandkostenpauschale ist vermutlich eine Gebühr seitens DHL, dafür, dass sie die Verzollung für dich vorgenommen haben?! Die ist Umsatzsteuerpflichtig.

Rechne mal mit 6-10 Wochen für eine entsprechende Erstattung.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

DHL selbst hat von mir keinen Cent bekommen. 
Aber ich habe ja 3 Jahre Zeit einen entsprechenden Antrag auf Rückerstattung zu stellen. Wenn ich nichts zu tun habe mache ich das mal. Dann muss ich aber erst wieder hin und her telefonieren, was die nun als Beweisstücke akzeptieren würden usw.
Am Telefon waren die Damen und Herren vom Zoll nicht gerade zuvorkommend#d


----------



## tidecutter (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



staffag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also hier bei uns kann man sich die Fahrt zum Zoll sparen - lest dazu mal das kleingedruckte auf der Benachrichtigungskarte - man kann dem Zoll auch seine Unterlagen zuschicken (ebay Ausdruck, Paypal Ausdruck) zusammen mit der grünen Karte usw. Dann rechnen die das aus und die Post kassiert an der Haustür.
> 
> Günter



Und wie läuft das dann? Die Zustellung nach Deutschland ist doch bestimmt abgeschlossen, wenn das Paket hier in Berlin meinetwegen ankommt. Wenn ich jetzt das Zollthema von "Hause" mache, wer holt denn mein Paket vom Zoll wieder ab und schafft es nach Zahlung der Gebühren zu mir? Ich hatte den Fall noch nicht. Ich bin immer hingefahren bisher.


----------



## Wollebre (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

bin auf die folgende Website gestoßen:  
http://www.bonvu.com/bonvu/

Hat jemand von euch schon Kontakt zu den Leuten gehabt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



> Ich hatte den Fall noch nicht. Ich bin immer hingefahren bisher.


Habe auch schon gehört, dass manches Zollamt das nicht weiterschickt, sondern dass man es holen MUSS, wenn die tätig werden - sollte man auch vorher nachfragen.


----------



## Wollebre (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

bin kein ehemaliger Zollbeamter, aber der Versand von Sendungen ist nicht deren Aufgabe. Man kann wohl man dezent anfragen ob es möglich ist und man die Kosten dafür bezahlt. Des weiteren ist es dann auch eine Sache der Haftung für mangelhafte Verpackung oder auch Fehladressierung etc, und dafür hat der Zoll bestimmt keine Versicherung. Möchte mal den Empfänger hören wenn die Ware  beschädigt ankommt oder total verlustig ist. Wenn es ein Zollbeamter macht, dann macht er es freiwillig und ohne Haftung. Jeder der sich etwas aus dem Ausland (nicht EU Land) schicken läßt,
soll sich vorher über alle Regularien usw. schlau machen.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ...und man die Kosten dafür bezahlt. Des weiteren ist es dann auch eine Sache der Haftung für mangelhafte Verpackung oder auch Fehladressierung etc, und dafür hat der Zoll bestimmt keine Versicherung.



Logischerweise müsste das beauftragte Logistikunternehmen das wieder "umsonst" mitnehmen. Schließlich hat der Auftragsteller einen Vertrag, der bis zur Zielhaustür geht und nicht bis zum Zoll.


----------



## tidecutter (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Schließlich hat der Auftragsteller einen Vertrag, der bis zur Zielhaustür geht und nicht bis zum Zoll.




Ok. Andere Frage ist dann, ob man das durchsetzen kann.

Ich muss das vielleicht genauer sagen. Manche Sendungen sind mit DHL an meine Haustür gekommen. Die, die es nicht ins Ziel geschafft haben, habe ich bisher immer beim Zoll abgeholt. Ob ich das aber gemusst habe oder ne andere Wahl gehabt hätte weiss ich nicht. Naja egal, war bisher kein Problem.


----------



## Jetblack (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@noob  "Schließlich hat der Auftragsteller einen Vertrag,"

Woher weist Du denn, was in den Geschäftsbedingungen von USPS, Fedex, oder sonst wem drinsteht ...oder besser noch, wie die das vertraglich mit ihren lokalen Erfüllungsgehilfen vereinbart haben ???

Selbst wenn das alles glasklar geregelt wäre, dass es vom Warenursprungsort bis zu Deiner Haustür kommt, dass bist DU immer noch nicht der Auftraggeber für den Versand. Du hast Ware bestellt - aber der Vertragspartner mit dem Logistikunternehmen ist der Versender.

Auf die Diskussion nach Deiner Auffassung wär ich echt gespannt


----------



## Noob-Flyer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Du hast Ware bestellt - aber der Vertragspartner mit dem Logistikunternehmen ist der Versender.



Das ist mir schon klar. Ich kenne aber einen Fall, in dem das Paket ,nach Sendung der Unterlagen zum Zoll, ohne Aufpreis weitergeschickt wurde. Das Paket lag aber auch unter dem Freibetrag. Unser Staat wird die Kosten wohl nicht getragen haben oder?

Eine Allgemeingültigkeit lässt sich da natürlich nicht von ableiten.

edit: Da ich ja eh noch was mit dem Zoll zu klären habe, frage ich mal nach. Wenn mal wieder einer von euch was abzuholen hat, kann er mir ja zuvorkommen


----------



## Wollebre (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Logischerweise müsste das beauftragte Logistikunternehmen das wieder "umsonst" mitnehmen. Schließlich hat der Auftragsteller einen Vertrag, der bis zur Zielhaustür geht und nicht bis zum Zoll.




hier geht es doch darum, wenn der Zollbeteiligte (Importeur) zum Zoll gebeten wird, wenn die dem Zoll vorliegenden Unterlagen erklärungsbedürftig sind (Rechnungswert passt nicht zum Warenwert, oder die Ware kann für die Berechnung der Zollabgaben nicht tarifiert werden etc. Wenn du dann beim Zollamt bist, kannste die Sendung nach Zahlung der Abgaben (sofern anfallen) auch gleich mitnehmen. Denke keiner importiert privat 500 kg Angelgeräte. Wenn durch z.B. DHL die Import Zollabfertigung problemlos durchgezogen werden kann, bringen die auch die Sendung zu dir nach Hause. Aber dann wird man dich auch nicht zur Klärung offener Fragen zum Zoll bitten. Die Fahrt zum Zoll kann man sich evtl. ersparen, wenn du fehlende oder angeforderte Unterlagen etc. an z.B. DHL oder direkt zum Zoll schickst. In den meisten Fällen kann dann die Importabfertigung getätigt werden. Durch den zusätzlichen Aufwand können bei z.B DHL Kosten anfallen. Sollten trotz nachgereichter Unterlagen beim Zoll immer noch offene Fragen bestehen, und z.B DHL bekommt die Sendung nicht zum freien Verkehr freigestellt, dann muss man den Weg zum Zollamt antreten, ist halt die Pflicht als Zollbeteiligter. 
Bei abertausende von Pakete die täglich nach Deutschland kommen haben die kontrollierenden Zöllner wohl kaum mehr als 2 Minuten Zeit pro Paket, und nur in äußersten Zweifelsfällen wird man dann nach Öffnung eines Paketes den Zollbeteiligten zum Zollamt bitten. 
Glaub mal einem alten Spediteur der schon mehr Sendungen in seinem nicht kurzen Berufsleben durchgezogen hat als andere Fische gefangen haben:q Aber nu bin ich gücklicher Frührentner und habe viel Zeit zum, wozu wohl?#:genau
und die nächste Jigging Rute wird bestimmt in den USA oder Singapore geordert.

Gern bin ich bereit hier und da zu helfen, nur rechtsverbindliche Auskünfte kann und darf ich nicht geben. Alles aus meiner langjährigen Kenntnis und falls notwendig auch nach Rücksprache mit den Zollbehörden.


----------



## GiantKiller (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

An dieser Stelle würde ich gerne noch die AB-Mitglieder noch davor warnen gefälschte Paypalrechnungen vorzulegen. D.h. man sollte NICHT die Rechnung mit dem Opera Browser Autorenmodus im Quelltext öffnen und NICHT den Betrag verändern!
Das wäre Betrug und Steuerhinterziehung und sollte NICHT praktiziert werden.

Stattdessen sollte man bei dt. Großimporteuren kaufen, dann gibts auch keine Probleme mit der Garantie!


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich möchte gerne bei Ebay.com was bestellen. Aber dabei sind noch Fragen offen.

Ich weiss das ich die Mehrwertsteuer +Zoll in Deutschland zahlen muss.

Aber sind die Angebote ohne Mehrwertsteuer bei Ebay.com?
Oder wird diese nach dem Kauf rausgerechnet?
Oder alles egal, denn ich zahle auf den Kaufpreis incl. Versand die Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll!?

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Zollgebühr + EUSt. auf den Gesamtbetrag ohne Versandkosten...

Gesamtkosten= (Produktkosten * Zoll * Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) + Versand

Eventuelle Handlinggebühren je nach Logistikunternehmen könne noch dazukommen, Gebühren für Paypal etc natürlich auch... (OK, Paypal hat keine Gebühren => der Wechselkurs liegt halt ~2,8% schlechter als sonst...)


----------



## Student (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Zollgebühr + EUSt. auf den Gesamtbetrag ohne Versandkosten...



FALSCH!

Auf den Versand kommt ebenfalls Zoll und Mwst! Bei den meisten Angelgeräten sind die Gesamtkosten also:

(Artikelpreis in Fremdwährung + Versandkosten in Fremdwährung)/(Umrechnungskurs vom Zoll) * 1,037 (Zoll) * 1,19 (USt)

Mfg

Student


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Das dachte ich auch immer, allerdings häufen sich gerade hier im Board zuletzt immer mehr die Aussagen, das auf dem Zollamt auf Rückfrage der reine Warenwert als Berechnungsgrundlage genommen wird.


----------



## Student (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch immer, allerdings häufen sich gerade hier im Board zuletzt immer mehr die Aussagen, das auf dem Zollamt auf Rückfrage der reine Warenwert als Berechnungsgrundlage genommen wird.



Ich weiß ja nicht, wieviele Zoll-Beamte das mitunter falsch machen, aber die offizielle Aussage vom "Informations- und Wissensmanagement Zoll" lautet:



> A) Abgabenbetrag Zoll
> 
> Rechnungsbetrag umgerechnet in Euro
> + Kosten bis  zur Grenze der Europäischen Gemeinschaft
> ...


Und diese Aussage ist von Ende Januar! Ich hatte dort nachgefragt, wie die einzelnen Zolltarifnummern sind (war teils unklar) und ob die im Ausland gezahlte Mwst abzugsfähig ist (das muss aber der Absender regeln!). 

Es gibt lediglich Freigrenzen, bei denen die Versandkosten nicht dazu gezählt werden. Vielleicht gab es hier Mißverständnisse!?

Mfg

Student


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@ Student
Nein du bist falsch und nicht der Stefan. Du hast einfach irgend wo etwas bei Zoll.de gelesen ohne zu prüfen ob es auch für jeden gilt. Fakt ist niemand kennt sich 100%ig mit dem Zollrecht aus. Sonst würde es an der Uni keinen komplettes Hauptfach mit duzenden spezialisierungen geben. Was du schreibst gilt für gewerbliche Händler oder teilweise für private z.B. wenn du ein Auto aus den USA nach Rotterdam liefern lässt. Aner nicht für das "normale" Importieren von waren wie es hier geschehen soll.

Dafür gilt:
Hier nochmal alles schwarz auf weiss.
Die wichtigsten Wertgrenzen im Überblick.
Der Punkt ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## Hooked (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich glaube ich weiß es jetzt.

Laut Students Aussage, wird auf den "Zollwert" (siehe oben) die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf gerechnet.
Bis zur 150€-Grenze wird aber garkein Zoll erhoben. Deswegen entfällt der Zollwert komplett. Somit auch die Abgaben auf die Beförderungskosten bis zur Grenze etc..

Bei mir haben die Beamten nämlich auch die Versandkosten außen vor gelassen.
Meine letzte Bestellung war unter 150 €. 
So müsste es dann hinkommen.


----------



## Student (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



singer schrieb:


> @ Student
> Nein du bist falsch...Du hast einfach irgend wo etwas bei Zoll.de gelesen ohne zu prüfen ob es auch für jeden gilt.



Ich habe es nicht irgendwo gelesen, sondern aufgrund der verschiedenen Aussagen hier und anderswo direkt bei der Informationszentrale vom Zoll nachgefragt und die haben mir wegen einem Systemfehler sogar doppelt (zwei verschiedene Personen) dasselbe geantwortet! |krach:

Von deinem Link:


> Maßgebend für die Feststellung der Wertgrenze von 150 bzw. 22 Euro ist der Warenwert einschließlich der ausländischen Umsatzsteuer; Beförderungs- bzw. Portokosten bleiben bei der Bewertung außer Betracht.



Ja, aber wenn die Grenze 150 Euro exkl. Versand übersteigt, dann muss für ALLES Zoll und USt abgeführt werden.

Aber wenn der Zoll bei euch das anders regelt, ist es ja nicht euer Problem.

Mfg

Student


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Student schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht irgendwo gelesen, sondern aufgrund der verschiedenen Aussagen hier und anderswo direkt bei der Informationszentrale vom Zoll nachgefragt und die haben mir wegen einem Systemfehler sogar doppelt (zwei verschiedene Personen) dasselbe geantwortet! |krach:
> 
> Von deinem Link:
> 
> ...


Es kommt darauf an ob du die richtige Frage gestellt hast oder eventuell zu allgemein gefragt hast und schon kommt es zu so einer Antwort. Oder die Leute wissen es selbst nicht. Das kann sehr gut sein, da Zollrecht noch komplizierter ist als Steuerrecht!!

Wenn es in den Bereich *"Kleinsendungen"* fählt werden die Versandkosten niemals mit berechnet. Das hast du gerade garnicht geschrieben, sondern pauschal gesagt es werden immer die Versandkosten mit berechnet.


----------



## Hooked (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



singer schrieb:


> Wenn es in den Bereich *"Kleinsendungen"* fählt werden die Versandkosten niemals mit berechnet. Das hast du gerade garnicht geschrieben, sondern pauschal gesagt es werden immer die Versandkosten mit berechnet.



Stimmt, habe ich geschrieben... :vik:


----------



## Student (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



singer schrieb:


> Aber das hast du gerade garnicht geschrieben, sondern pauschal gesagt es werden immer die Versandkosten mit berechnet.



Schleien-Stefan hat doch genauso pauschal geschrieben, dass die Versandkosten nicht zur Bemessungsgrundlage zählen. Und das ist eben falsch....vielleicht war meine pauschale Aussage auch nicht besser |kopfkrat

Einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir mit pauschalen Aussagen nicht weiterkommen und bei Sendungen über 150 Euro Warenwert besser das Geld für Zoll und USt für Warenwert und Versandkosten mitnehmen und den Zoll entscheiden lassen, was wir zahlen müssen #g
Mfg

Student


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Entscheident ist ob es eine Kleinsendung ist oder nicht. Von daher hat S-Stefan nicht unrecht pauschal ohne Versandkosten zu sprechen. Aber das mit der Kleinsendung hat er nicht geschrieben, deshalb PROST/SKOL.


----------



## Student (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



singer schrieb:


> Entscheident ist ob es eine Kleinsendung ist oder nicht.



Naja, unter 150 Euro bestelle ich eh nix aus dem Ausland. Von daher :m

Mfg

Student


----------



## Dirk777 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi Boardies!
Also ich weiß nicht, ob es so richtig ist oder falsch. Ich kann euch nur sagen, ich habe Zoll-Gebühren und EUSt auf den Warenwert PLUS Versand gezahlt. Und wie hoch dieser Betrag ist, recherchiert der kundige Zoll-Beamte anhand der Artikel-Nr von ebay (wenn dort gekauft), da ihr ihm ja lt. grünem Zettel zumindest einen Lieferschein mitbringen müßt. 

CU und Petri!

Dirk


----------



## Student (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Dirk777 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, ob es so richtig ist oder falsch. Ich kann euch nur sagen, ich habe Zoll-Gebühren und EUSt auf den Warenwert PLUS Versand gezahlt.



Wie hoch war den der Warenwert? Über 150 Euro?

@Martin: Wenn man den Zollbeamten darauf anspricht, beharrt sowieso jeder darauf, dass er selbst es richtig macht...

Mfg

Student


----------



## singer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@ Dirk777
Die Frage ist wann wurde gekauft/verzollt? Wieviel hat alles gekostet? Waren die Versandkosten extra ausgewiesen? Erst dann kann man von richtig und falsch reden.


----------



## Tewi (5. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

will hier nicht jemand demnächst ne bestellung im ausland machen?
zweck´s sammelbestellung?


----------



## tidecutter (5. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wieso ne Sammelnbestellung? Bestell doch und gut ist.


----------



## Student (5. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Tewi schrieb:


> will hier nicht jemand demnächst ne bestellung im ausland machen?
> zweck´s sammelbestellung?



Zumal du wenigstens mal das Land bzw. den Händler nennen solltest :m

Ja, wir machen eine Sammelbestellung! Japan, USA, Südafrika. So: Jetzt sag mir mal, was das für Vorteile bringt |rolleyes

@Greece: Das der Zoll nicht jede Luftpost kontrollieren kann, bedeutet nicht, dass es dadurch "legal" importiert wurde...

Mfg

Student


----------



## Tewi (5. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

wollt mir nur nen paar gummifische und power pro in rot bestellen! da ihr das ja schon öfters gemacht habt, wäre es gut wenn mir einer was mitbestellen könnte! mein englisch ist nicht so berauschend!


----------



## SCREAM (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hi
kennt jemand die zollbestimmungen wenn ich was in holland bestelle ?


----------



## melis (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Kein Zoll ist EU. Außer Tabak, Schnaps usw.


----------



## SCREAM (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

also könnte ich bei http://www.lureparts.nl/ bestellen ohne extra kosten ?


----------



## lippfried (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

richtig!


----------



## SCREAM (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

cool danke


----------



## Daniel5545 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

*Hallo Miteinander*

Ich kaufe meine sachen meist in der Schweiz oder in der Tschechischen republik. Es ist viel billiger als in Deutschland. zb. in der Schweiz 1x angelrute 5 € und in Deutschland ca. 10 €

Gruss Daniel 5545


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. April 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Da hast Du ja ein Schnäppchen gemacht! #6

Problem ist halt nur wenn Du das genau gleiche kaufen möchtest sind so pauschale Aussagen meistens schwierig, vor allem weil ja noch Versand, Einfuhrumsatzsteuer etc dazukommen. Aber das steht ja schon alles hier im Thread... :q

Irgenteine Rute für wenig Geld zu finden ist auch hier kein Problem...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mosella-Rute-Pro...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Pilkerknecht (18. April 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich mache meine derzeitigen Bestellungen in England und hatte bis dato noch keine Probleme.
Ist eben EU und wenn man mit Amerika vergleicht auch preiswerter.Gilt natürlich nicht für alle Artikel. Vergleichen lohnt immer.
Im Garantiefall sind die Portkosten nach England enorm geringer und darauf sollte man auch achten.

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## lippfried (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

wie verhält es sich mit der mwst. des landes, aus dem man importiert? 
wenn also ein produkt im jap. shop für 300 euro angeboten wird, kann mir der jap händler die jap. mwst erlassen da ich ja hier versteuern muss?


----------



## Student (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



lippfried schrieb:


> wenn also ein produkt im jap. shop für 300 euro angeboten wird, kann mir der jap händler die jap. mwst erlassen da ich ja hier versteuern muss?



Theoretisch ja, da man als Tourist ebenfalls keine Mwst zahlen muss und dafür die Rechnung in den Pass getackert wird, damit die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer auf jeden Fall entrichtet wird (das Sicherzustellen ist bei Privatpersonen mit Paketen auch nicht so einfach).

In der Praxis ist das für den Händler ggf. zu viel Aufwand und im Fall Japan macht das ohnehin nur 5 % aus, das Einsparpotential ist also gering. Das machen vor Ort auch nur die größeren Geschäfte, ob das seitens japanischer Finanzämter an bestimmte Auflagen gebunden ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Capreolustix (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,

nachdem ich mich für eine Neubespulung meiner Tiagra mit power pro entschieden hatte und mir bei deutschen Preisen die Augen übergingen, habe ich mich mal in Amiland umgesehen.
Zunächst sahen die Preise gut aus, Versand- und Handlingkosten differierten bei den einzelnen Anbietern jedoch stark.

Gehen wir mal von einem Preis von 80 € aus, kommen zwischen 11 und 25 € Versandkosten dazu, deutsche Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll von rd. 26 % auf Ware incl. Versand und, und davon habe ich hier im Forum noch nichts gehört, Überweisungsgebühren meiner Bank ins Ausland von mind. 17 € sowie die Bankgebühren in Amerika, deren Höhe mir nicht bekannt ist.
Rein rechnerisch liegt dann hier zwar immer noch ein kleiner Vorteil im Vergleich zu deutschen Preisen, aber der Import von " Kleinteilen " scheint nicht wirklich vorteilhaft.

Oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## Student (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Capreolustix schrieb:


> Davon habe ich hier im Forum noch nichts gehört, Überweisungsgebühren meiner Bank ins Ausland von mind. 17 € sowie die Bankgebühren in Amerika, deren Höhe mir nicht bekannt ist.



SWIFT kostet insgesamt ca. 30 Euro, aber die meisten Händler dürften PayPal anbieten, was bei Kleinbeträgen günstiger kommt. Ab einem gewissen Betrag ist Paypal aber sauteuer, da der Wechselkurs sehr schlecht ist und hier locker zusätzlich 3-5 % versteckte Gebühr enthalten sind.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich bestelle immer in dem Shop hier:

http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports__power?_sid=570387&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14&_pgn=2

Die 270m-Spulen kommen hier mit allem ~21€ beim aktuellen Kurs und Zahlung per Paypal...

Größere Spulen würde ich mal anfragen...

Die Versandmodalitäten muss man eben checken, was für Spulen suchst Du?


----------



## Khaane (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Capreolustix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich mich für eine Neubespulung meiner Tiagra mit power pro entschieden hatte und mir bei deutschen Preisen die Augen übergingen, habe ich mich mal in Amiland umgesehen.
> Zunächst sahen die Preise gut aus, Versand- und Handlingkosten differierten bei den einzelnen Anbietern jedoch stark.
> ...




Falsche Vorgehensweise und viele falsche Fakten........kein Wunder das der Import so teuer wird.


----------



## Capreolustix (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Khaane schrieb:


> Falsche Vorgehensweise und viele falsche Fakten........kein Wunder das der Import so teuer wird.


 
Sehr hilfreicher Beitrag !#d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Versandmodalitäten muss man eben checken, was für Spulen suchst Du?



Wenn Du darauf antwortest kann man Dir vermutlich konkreter helfen als wenn Du nur sagst es sei zu teuer...

Was für Schnur?
Welche Lauflänge?

http://cgi.ebay.de/POWER-PRO-50-x-1...hash=item220384516977&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

Hier z.B. ~82€ mit Versand, dazu kommt 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer => ~100€

Zahlung mit Paypal, keine Swift-Gebühren oder ähnliches, die 3,7% Zollgebühr fallen erst ab 150€ Warenwert an.

Wenn Du eine Quelle in D hast wo es die 1500 Yards-Spule billiger gibt solltest Du zuschlagen, ich kenne keine. Unter ~135€ scheint da nix zu machen?


----------



## limpwrist (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele der Anwesenden mit zu geringen Löhnen, Arbeitslosigkeit und einen unsicheren Arbeitsplatz zu kämpfen haben? Bzw. die jenigen Selbstständigen unter den Anglern?

Scheinbar ist hier keinem klar, dass diese billig Mentalität dazu führt, das auch immer billiger produziert wird und damit deutsche Firmen ihre Preise ebenfalls senken müssen, um mit der asiatischen (amerikanischen) Kongurenz mithalten zu können. 

Dies wird dann an uns Arbeiter und Angstellten weitergegeben. 

Wie wäre es damit, sich in Deutschland etwas "Vernünftiges", "Haltbares" zu kaufen, anstatt nach guter Aldi Mentalität viel für wenig Geld.

!!!!!!!! MAl darüber nachdenken, bevor demnächst wieder über zu wenig Geld gejammert wird !!!!!!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele der Anwesenden mit zu geringen Löhnen, Arbeitslosigkeit und einen unsicheren Arbeitsplatz zu kämpfen haben? Bzw. die jenigen Selbstständigen unter den Anglern?
> 
> Scheinbar ist hier keinem klar, dass diese billig Mentalität dazu führt, das auch immer billiger produziert wird und damit deutsche Firmen ihre Preise ebenfalls senken müssen, um mit der asiatischen (amerikanischen) Kongurenz mithalten zu können.
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es mal darüber nachzudenken bevor man sich ins Knie schießt? 

Du solltest Dir im klaren sein das die Preise in D für Angelgerät auf einem vergleichsweise hohem Level liegen und man nicht unbedingt Qualität für sein Geld bekommt. Wen ich was importiere dan weil es sich für mich lohnen muß, ich muß nicht für die selbe Rolle 20-50% mehr ausgeben, ich muß mich nicht für eine Top Schnur die man auch in D erwerben kann über den Tisch ziehen lassen. Bei den Preisen für Kunstköder die man hier bezahlen muß, kriege ich Angstzustände... Was ist mit den Sachen die man in D gar nicht bekommt und trotzdem die Methode oder Montage testen will oder bereits getestet hat und damit gut fängt? Soll man Deiner Ansicht nach weiter mit der Tatsache "Früher war alles besser" angeln und alles neue als Hexenwerk betrachten... #d

Dieter Nuhr hat dazu ein gutes Statement abgegeben und ich denke Du solltest es mal beherzigen  http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=763949850889929695

Und Du hast nicht zufällig einen eigenen Angelladen?


----------



## crazyFish (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ähmm was wird denn an Angelgerät wirklich noch in DE hergestellt, was in Konkurrenz zu den Produkten läuft um die es beim Import hier geht?

Hier geht es um Angelschnur wie die PowePro, Wobbler wie Rapala bzw. Illex etc oder Modelle die es auf dem deutschen Markt gar nicht gibt.

Die Frage lautete nicht Made in Germany gegen Made in USA sondern nur wo die in Billiglohnländer produzierten Waren erworben werden!

Die Leidtragenden daran sind die Angelgerätehändler Deutschlands, die die selbe Ware für den doppelten Preis anbieten wie zu zB über ebay.com zu erwerben ist. Aber auch dies gilt halt nur für einen geringen Teil der Produktpalette.

Warum sollte man die Vorteile der Globalisierung nur den Großunternehmen überlassen und sie nicht als Privatperson nutzen. Wenn es um die selbe Ware für einen anderen Preis geht?

Ich weiß ja nicht was dir in den letzen Tagen widerfahren ist aber vllt. mal über den Sachverhalt nachdenken bevor man einfach in den Wald schreit!

Edit: Da war der Denni_Lo ja schneller...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich kaufe gerne in Deutschland,, wenn der Preis realistisch ist. Wenn aber z.B. bei Kunstködern hier der dreifache Preis verlangt wird hört der Spaß auf.

Ich glaube Dir ist entgangen das die meisten in diesem Thread hier eben nicht billigstes Zeug kaufen wollen, sondern gerade die sehr hochwertigen Geräte in Deutschland wenn sie überhaupt zu bekommen sind einen zum Teil unverschämten Preis haben.

Über die vielzahl von Artikeln die es auf dem europäischen Markt nicht gibt wollen wir mal garnicht reden...

Edit: OK, zu langsam...


----------



## limpwrist (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wo habe ich etwas von "früher war alles besser" geschrieben???
Wo habe ich etwas davon geschrieben, dass man nichts im Ausland kaufen sollte?
Mein Gott wo hast du lesen gelernt?

Oh ha Dieter Nuhr.........das ist doch dieser Wirtschaftswissenschaftler von der Uni Kiel oder ????

Gut das du mich darauf hingewiesen hast. Seine Statements sind genauso intelligent wie deine. "Einfach mal die Fresse halten" ???

Lernt man das als Kaufmann ???


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ja das lernt man als Kaufmann, dass unpassende Bemerkungen und Halbwissen nicht unbedingt in den Alltag gehören. Man lernt aber auch als Kaufmann und WiWi (bin beides) das nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt und man versteht die Marktmechanismen etwas besser.

Lesen und schreiben kan ich auch, sogar recht gut, zumindest bilde ich mir das ein 



limpwrist schrieb:


> ...
> Wo habe ich etwas davon geschrieben, dass man nichts im Ausland kaufen sollte?
> Mein Gott wo hast du lesen gelernt?...





limpwrist schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit, sich in Deutschland etwas "Vernünftiges", "Haltbares" zu kaufen, anstatt nach guter Aldi Mentalität viel für wenig Geld.



Es gibt kaum einen Angelgerätehersteller der auch tatsächlich in Deutschland selbst fertigt, die meisten sind fas ausschließlich auf Entwicklung und Lohnfertigung in Ländern mit annehmbarem Lohn- und Preisgefüge spezialisiert.


limpwrist schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele der Anwesenden mit zu geringen Löhnen, Arbeitslosigkeit und einen unsicheren Arbeitsplatz zu kämpfen haben? Bzw. die jenigen Selbstständigen unter den Anglern?



Gerade wen wenig Geld vorhanden ist und dennoch hochwertiges Gerät gewünscht oder benötigt wird, ist es durchaus ratsam die Preise sehr genau zu vergleichen und dies macht das Internet heutzutage sehr gut möglich. 

Warum kommt nun die Frage nach Arbeitslosigkeit auf? Ist das neuerdings Mode die Leute zu denunzieren denen es nicht so gut geht?



limpwrist schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist hier keinem klar, dass diese billig Mentalität dazu führt, das auch immer billiger produziert wird und damit deutsche Firmen ihre Preise ebenfalls senken müssen, um mit der asiatischen (amerikanischen) Kongurenz mithalten zu können.
> 
> Dies wird dann an uns Arbeiter und Angstellten weitergegeben.
> 
> !!!!!!!! MAl darüber nachdenken, bevor demnächst wieder über zu wenig Geld gejammert wird !!!!!!!!



Es gibt kaum einen Angelgerätehersteller der auch tatsächlich in Deutschland fertigt bzw fertigen lässt, die meisten sind fast ausschließlich auf Entwicklung und Lohnfertigung in Ländern mit annehmbarem Lohn- und Preisgefüge spezialisiert. *Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich.* 

Ferner sollte man auch bedenken das wen ein Hersteller (egal welcher Branche) seine Produktion in das „günstige“ Ausland verlagert er nicht im gleichen Zug erwarten kann das man den Preis für seine Produkte, die nun wesentlich günstiger produziert werden könnten, weiterhin bezahlen wird, zumal sich in einem solchem Fall die Frage stellt ob man den auch die entsprechenden liquiden  Mittel zur Verfügung hat um das zu bezahlen.


----------



## limpwrist (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich bedanke mich dafür, dass es auch ohne Beschimpfungen fuktioniert.


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich dafür, dass es auch ohne Beschimpfungen fuktioniert.



Ich hatte Dich in keinster Weise beschimpft, jedoch sollte man bedenken wie man in den Wald schreit so kommt es hinaus


----------



## micbrtls (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Selbst die Japaner lassen in China fertigen, genau so wie viele Amerikaner!

Zum Thema billiger produzieren: Das kann sich eigentlich keiner erlauben! Die Unterschiede im Qualitätsbereich sind nicht wirklich eklatant! Der Unterschied von schlechten und guten Wobblern fangen bei Gerade mal einem Dollar an, können aber auch bei 15 Dollar bei japanischer Ware enden.

Ist blos immer die Frage: Was will der Kunde haben und ist der auch bereit den angemessenen Preis zu zahlen? Denn der soll auch das bekommen, was er auch bereit ist, zu zahlen! Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis muss stimmen!


----------



## Student (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Selbst die Japaner lassen in China fertigen, genau so wie viele Amerikaner!



Dann steht das aber auch so auf der Packung. Wenn "made in Japan" drauf steht, steckt auch japanische Qualität drin. Es gibt auch unter japanischen Marken einzelne Modelle, die in China gefertigt werden. Das sind dann aber meist die simplen Exemplare ohne viel Know-How. Die technologieintensiven Wobbler, sei es wegen der Lackierung oder dem Innenleben (Gewichtsverlagerung), stammen aber so gut wie ausschließlich aus Japan.

Es produzieren auch Firmen aus Frankreich und Russland in Japan bzw. lassen dort produzieren (bekannte Hersteller aus Japan fertigen OEM-Ware), weil sonst niemand diese Qualitätsstufe in Perfektion erreicht. Das ist Fakt.

Aber die Chinesen und Koreaner holen auf, keine Frage. Und es gibt auch Modelle japanischer Hersteller, die ihr Geld nicht wert sind und dem Image nicht gerecht werden. Trotzdem bleibt tendentiell ein großer Vorsprung übrig und die Japaner schlafen nicht, also wird das denke ich erstmal so bleiben.


----------



## greys (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

ich habe mir eine 4000 saragosa gekauft :lund das hier in deutschland !!!
ruf mal mo........tz in kalt.....k....n an#6.
greys


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@limpwrist

billig heisst: geringer Preis bei geringer Qualität!!

die meisten Kollegen, die sich ihre Artikel im Ausland bestellen, konzentrieren sich auf Markenartikel, die zum Teil (wie in den USA) nur ein Drittel von hiesigen Angebot kosten. Es sind zum grössten Teil die gleichen Artikel, wie im deutschen Sortiment!! Mein Vergleich: Fishfinder Garmin 240 Blue (gleiches Gerät mit deutscher Menüführung u.s.w.)kostete hier im Schnitt 499,-Euro (ein Händler hatte es sogar für 928,-Euro angeboten!!) Dafür habe ich in Houston/Tx umgerechnet 185,-Euro bezahlt. Jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit "keine Garantie" oder so.......ist überhaupt kein Problem!! 
Man kann alles schlecht reden, wenn man nur will.

Das die Händler hier zu kämpfen haben, glaube ich. Geldverdiehnen hört nicht damit auf, wenn ich mein Gehalt aufs Konto bekomme, sondern auch noch dann, wenn ich etwas beim Kaufen einspare, oder?

Ich habe mich mit einem Händler "angelegt", der meinte "Service" anzubieten........
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, die Zeiten, wo Händler ihre Ware eingekauft haben und den "alten" Preis durch ihren neuen ersetzt und dann seelenruhig auf Kunden (Angler) gewartet haben, sind doch wohl vorbei. "Damals" wurde die Abhänhigkeit der Käufer in sofern "ausgenutzt", da es noch kein Online-Angebot / Internet gab. Es blieb einem nichts anderes übrig!! Bei diesem besagten Händler hing vor "einigen" Jahren eine Spinnkombo für 199,-DM im Regal, die jetzt seit der Euroumstellung für 99,-Euro immer noch an der gleichen Stelle hängt............soll man dazu noch was sagen?? Ich glaube wohl nicht!!

Wir mussten uns wohl alle an die so genannte Globalisierung anpassen...............

Gruss aus der "mithörenden" Heide#h 
(der Kollege der mit beim letzten Mal angesch......... hat, kann es auch dieses Mal gleich weitergeben!! |uhoh: )

Rolf


----------



## Flo_97209 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,

ich hab mir letzte Woche auch eine Rolle aus den USA bestellt.
Besagtes Modell von Lamons/Waterworks kostet hier trotz Abverkauf immernoch 169€ (bei manchen noch 230€), beim Händler in den USA gerade mal 70€ ! Mit Versand, Zoll und EUST machte das dann 102€ |supergri
Das sind immerhin 67€, die ich wahrscheinlich in eine dritte Rolle dieser Serie in einer anderen Größe stecken werde.
Doch wahrscheinlich wieder nicht beim Fachhändler meines Vertrauens, da das Modell bei ihm schon wieder ausverkauft ist. Der kennt nämlich sämtliche Preise und unterbreitet einem ein Angebot, dass man (leider!?) so gut wie nie ablehnen kann.|rolleyes Da nehme ich auch gern die 100 km Fahrt in Kauf und lasse den ein oder anderen ortsansässigen Händler, der bei zum Teil 10 Jahre altem Gelump nur die DM mit dem Eurozeichen überklebt hat, links liegen.

Grüße

Florian


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. September 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich mache es öffters so, dass ich bei Händlern Anfrage wegen einem Angebot für zwei Ruten zum Beispiel.

"Ich Interessiere mich für Ihre beiden Ruten Fischgenickbrecher und das Model Fischfreundfangnix, könnten Sie mir bitte ein Angebot machen"

In der Regel versende ich es an 4-5 Händler und bekomme des öffteren ein gutes bis sehr gutes Angebot, und wenn nicht kann ich es immer noch woanders bestellen. Am Besten war ein Händler der dass abgelehnt hat und mir dann nach 4 V I E R Wochen doch noch ein Angebot gemacht hat weil er gemerkt hat das ja sonst ein Kollege das Geld von mir verdient.

Das war mal ein richtiger Schwachomat, der hat so gerechnet Einkaufspreis 33% vom normalen Verkaufspreis + 19% und der Rest ist seins. Dann viel Ihm auf das wenn ich nicht bei ihm kaufe seins = 0 ist und die Konkurenz etwas weniger verdient, aber eben Verdient und er die Ruten weiterhin im Laden hat. Ich denke dass nächste mal denkt er ein bischen schneller.
Die 33% sind so ungefähr die normalen Einkaufspreise, und auf diese kommen in der Regel nochmals die 19% Mehrwertsteuer drauf. In der R e g e l, Ausnahmen und spezielle Abkommen mit den Firmen machen nochmals ein paar % nach oben und unten aus.

Ansonsten geht mir das alles am A.... vorbei, da halte ich es ganz einfach wie unsere Politiker und Wirtschaftsbosse und schaue nach meinem Geld und kauf meine Schnüre/Kunstköder etc. zum Beispiel mit Freude in England oder den USA ein.

Ich denke das wird sich in den nächsten Jahrzehnten noch viel mehr durchsetzen Gott sei Dank.

Im übrigen leben wir in der Zeit wo es in *EUROPA* keine Grenzen und Zölle mehr gibt...bitte nicht verschlafen, dass mit den Dörfern und Trödlern ist Geschichte.


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,

ich ich zum Import nochmal eine dumme Frage (bisher nie im Ausland bestellt).

Ist bei diesem Angebot
http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370112486800&indexURL=#shId

Zoll+EUSt mit dabei wie es der Ausdruck "Expedited Int'l Flat Rate Shipping" andeutet?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Nein, damit hat der Händler nix zu tun, das musst Du hier abführen.


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nein, damit hat der Händler nix zu tun, das musst Du hier abführen.



Heißt dass ich jede Sendung beim Zoll abholen muß und dann bezahle oder wie genau funktioniert dass?


----------



## antonio (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Heißt dass ich jede Sendung beim Zoll abholen muß und dann bezahle oder wie genau funktioniert dass?



das kommt drauf an mit welchem paketdienst etc. die ware kommt.
bei einigen bezahlst du alles beim boten bei anderen mußt du zum zoll und es abholen.

antonio


----------



## Jetblack (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Die angebotene Versandart deutet auf Versand per USPS hin. Das wird in DE von DHL ausgeliefert, bzw. zu 95% beim nächsten Zollamt abgeliefert. Da darfst Du dann hinfahren, um die Sendung abzuholen und Zoll und Steuer zu zahlen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Zum Zollamt den ebay oder paypal-Ausdruck mitbringen, die errechnen dann den zu zahlenden Steuer- und gegebenennfalls Zollbetrag. (19% / 3,7%)


----------



## strawinski (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Erstens: wieso schädige ich Importeure, Großhandler und Händler? Was ist das für eine Philosophie?

Zweitens: Es gibt einen elektronischen Zolltarif, wo jeder nachsehen kann was er nachversteuern muß oder anmelden sollte.

Drittens: Wenn jemand ein Gerat aus dem ausland kauft und hier eine Rechnung hat und hier eine Servicestation besteht wird es auch repariert. 

Ich persönlich weiß nicht weshalb es da Probleme geben sollte. Warum sind denn alle Waren aus der USA dreimal so teuer wie hier? Warum? Es sind noch Reparationsleistungen zu erbringen. Das ist der Grund. wir sind nichts weiter als ein teurer Absatzmarkt für alle Länder. Und wieso sollte ich einen Großhändler schädigen, der das Spiel mitmacht und ne Marge von 150% hat? Und warum verkaufen mir die amerikanischen fachhändler dann das gerät? und wenn ich denn gewinn des Amerikaners noch teile und dann mal rechne was mir der deutsche fachhändler. der das gerät direkt vom hersteller bezieht in rechnung stellt, dann könnte ich nen tobsuchtsanfall kriegen, wie der seine landsleute über den löffel balbiert. das sind die tatsachen. die cleveren gehen nicht über großhändler und importeure.

ich glaube, wer gut englisch kann, sollte immer im ausland kaufen. 4 tage lieferzeit ist die regel zur zeit.


----------



## peltast (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Tja, mich hats jetzt anscheinend "erwischt".
Habe bei einem ebayer in Übersee bestellt. Hatte etwa 40 positive Bewertungen (einschl. Australien u.ä.) und einen Superpreis - eine Stradic 3000 FI betreffend - : 88€ zzgl. Versand, Zoll und MwSt.

Kurz nach meiner Bestellung und Bezahlung kamen die ersten negativen Bewertungen für den "Händler" rein.

Tja, der Anbieter hat gerade mal das Versandetikett ausgedruckt (Info von USPS) ... jetzt sind 3 Mails raus ... keine Reaktion.

Ich hoffe, dass der PayPal-Käuferschutz hier hält, was er verspricht! Muss ich für die Inanspruchnahme noch irgend etwas (formal) beachten? Eine Frist habe ich in der dritten Mail gesetzt (bei der Post aufgeben ... Nachweis ist die Info durch USPS).

Gruß
peltast


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wie lange ist das ganze denn jetzt her und wie hast Du den bei PayPal bezahlt? Per Kreditkarte (Visa, Mastercard...) oder über dein Girokonto? Wenn du mit Kreditkarte bezahlt hast hast du die Möglichkeit, nach Erhalt der Abrechnung, den Betrag über dein Kartenunternehmen (Visa, Mastercard...) zurück zu buchen. Wie weit es an sonnsten mit dem Käuferschutz bei PayPal bestellt ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## strawinski (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

paypal regelt das. mußte alles einreichen. allerdings in englisch. der mußsich dann melden und stellung nehmen. wenn nicht bekommste nach einiiger zeit dein geld von paypal wieder . klappt sehr gut


----------



## peltast (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich habe Anfang Oktober gekauft ... erste Mail an den Verkäufer etwa 10 Tage später ... jeweils 2 Tage später die Folgemails. Das die Rolle noch nicht bei mir ist ... dauert halt. Aber der Verkäufer versendet ja nicht mal ... ist mittels Versandinfo der US Post nachvollziehbar.

Am Freitag beantrage ich dann halt Käuferschutz.

Grüße


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Du hast doch schon 182 Bewertungpunkte bei Ebay da war dir sicher klar das du ein kleines Restrisiko hast (40 Bewertungen und evtl. Privatverkäufer), aber Gott sei Dank hast du ja mit Paypal bezahlt.

Ich kaufe schon seit Jahre bei Ebay in den USA und hatte bis jetzt immer Glück obwohl ich da auch dass ein oder andere mal ein Risiko eingegangen bin. Was ich aber bis jetzt bei meinen Käufen dort gespart habe würde ein-zwei mal Pech locker zulassen ohne das ich real Geld verloren hätte.

Paypal macht dass für dich, aber Vorsicht auch die winden sich bei Fehlern von dir ruckzuck aus ihrer nicht vorhandenen Plicht. Kannst mal googeln Paypal/Probleme da sind die Foren voll^^


----------



## peltast (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon 182 Bewertungpunkte bei Ebay da war dir sicher klar das du ein kleines Restrisiko hast (40 Bewertungen und evtl. Privatverkäufer), aber Gott sei Dank hast du ja mit Paypal bezahlt.  ^^



Du bist ja ein kleiner Detektiv 

Ja klar, das Risiko war schon noch da ... aber der Preis ...

Gruß


----------



## strawinski (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

tut mir leid aber was hier über paypal geschrieben wird ist insofern unsinn, insoweit ich nicht selbst im betrug involviert bin. allegeschäfte mit USA und das waren nicht wenige, waren alle seriös bis auf einen markenbetrug. in germany hätte ich mehr betrüger und verbrecher gehabt. aber paypal hat diesen fall absolut seriös abgewickelt. wenn man alle unterlagen hat und nachweisen kann was gelaufen ist, wieso sollten die nicht zahlen? Es ist versicherungsschutz der eintritt, nicht paypal, leute, und die haben bedingungen. es gibt viele, die glauben die können paypal über drei ecken abzocken, da es eine versicherung im hintergrund hat. aber paypal hat in den bedingungen auch über drei ecken falltüren eingebaut, die nur der lesen kann, der sich mit bedingungen auskennt und genau die sprache kennt.


----------



## GuitarCrazyo (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde gerne wissen wie man ,ohne gleich einen Katalog zukaufen,heraus findet wie wertvoll Marken aus dem Ausland sind?                 Danke im Voraus


----------



## singer (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Eine sehr merkwürdige Frage.


----------



## Khaane (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



singer schrieb:


> Eine sehr merkwürdige Frage.



Eine außerordentlich merkwürdige Frage sogar. |supergri


Muss gleich mal im Katalog nachschauen, wie wertvoll die Marken Daiwa und Shimano sind........|kopfkrat


----------



## flori66 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Khaane schrieb:


> Muss gleich mal im Katalog nachschauen, wie wertvoll die Marken Daiwa und Shimano sind........|kopfkrat



Shimano ca. 5€
Daiwa ca. 5000€

*hust* und duck und weg |bla:


----------



## Nick_A (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Cambodia = Kambodscha !!!

Ich nehm mal an, daß hier jemand die "Google-Englisch-Übersetzung" verwendet hat und nen gaaaanz anderer Sinn dadurch rausgekommen ist  :q


----------



## Hooked (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

...oder jemand will iwie Kohle machen. Oder oder...|kopfkrat


----------



## chris_09 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hab mal ne Frage zwecks Rutenkauf in England, das ist ja nun ein EU-Land, da ist es doch richtig das kein Zoll und auch keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer erhoben wird oder?

Habe beim Kauf diese englische Steuer (VAT) bezahlt, ist das eigentlich korrekt, weil man auswählen konnte ob man das bezahlt oder nicht?


----------



## crazyFish (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich habe eben eine Newsletter erhalten in dem für einen neuen Service geworben wurde.

*Boderlinx in Coop mit DHL*

Die Ausagen habe ich aus Zeitmangel nur überfliegen können und auch keine Kostenvergleich anstellen können, vom Grundsatz her hört es sich aber interessant an.

Knapp zusammengefasst bekommt man eine Lieferanschrift in den Staaten mit welcher man dann auch bei Shops bestellen kann die nicht oder nur mit hohen Versandgebühren nach Europa verschicken. Die Zollabwicklung wird wohl gleich von Borderlinx mit übernommen und die Gebühren dann zusammen mit den Versandkosten direkt an BL bezahlt.

Ob es sich für euch rechnet oder es versteckte Haken gibt müsst ihr aber selber raus finden  Wenn jemand sich schon mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt hat wäre Feedback nett.


----------



## peltast (12. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

PayPal hat mir den Kaufpreis erstattet bzw. vom PayPal-Kto. des Verkäufers rückgebucht. Ich habe die Benachrichtigungsmail so verstanden, dass sollte das Kto. des Verkäufers nicht gedeckt sein, sich PayPal darum kümmert, das Geld von ihm zurückzubekommen.

Im laufenden Verfahren sind mir ja schon Zweifel gekommen ... aber insgesamt klasse gelaufen!

Grüße


----------



## Bobster (13. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Immer Gut so etwas zu lesen.
Das beruhigt, falls es einen selber treffen sollte.

....und schön für Dich das alles korrekt abgewickelt wurde.


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Habe heute ein Paket im Wert von 190$ bekommen und der Zoll nur 12,65€ Aufschlag genommen. Die haben ja nicht mal die 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer genommen, dann hab ich ja Glück gehabt.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> als absoluter auslandsbestell-rookie muss ich mal in die runde fragen was denn günstige bzw. annehmbare versandkosten bei einer usa bestellung darstellen würden? und welcher shop selbige bietet?
> 
> 25% bzw. 45% des einkaufpreises bei cabelas finde ich etwas hoch oder bin ich da falsch infomiert |kopfkrat
> 
> PS: geht um ne rollenbestellung, also keine sperrgut ala rutenbestellung



Guck bei eBay.com. Mit so richtigen Shops aus den USA hab ich wenig am Hut, außer hin und wieder mal Tacklewarehouse. Aber dort ist der Versand auch nicht gerade gering. Vermutlich liegt man da auch bei 30 - 35 Dollar Versand für eine Rolle hin. 

Ansonsten guck in Japan bei den Shops. EMS (Versandart) ist oft günstiger, schneller und liegt oft bei 1500 - 2000 JPY (10-15 Euro).


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Du musst mal Cabelas eine Mail schicken und fragen was dann in frage kommt, weil du nicht bereit bist mehr als 40$ für die Versandkosten zu bezahlen. Schliesslich stehen die 45% Transportkosten in keinem verhältniss zum Bestellwert. Habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht das sich Shimano nicht gut eignet Geld in USA zu sparen. Abu Garcia und Penn lohnen sich richtig, da kann man Geld sparen, habe meine Abu C4 für 60€ bekommen, die hier 120€ kostet.


----------



## mlkzander (27. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

na toll
ich hab ne certate 4000 für 220 inkl e-spule in usa gekauft
die kost in D 420€ zzgl. 70€ für die e-spule

und genauso ist das mit shimano, cabellas ist eh absolut keine referenz..........

schnäppchen mit penn bei den deutschen preisen, sind wohl kaum möglich

wobei schnäppchen für mich bei 50€ losgehen, alles andere bringts doch nicht wirklich?

wegen nem 10er oder auch 30er importieren? nein danke


----------



## Lonny (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,

ich muss da mal noch ne Frage Loswerden |kopfkrat .

Es geht um den Onlineeinkauf im Internet |kopfkrat ? 
Und zwar wollte ich mal wissen ob mir einer Sagen kann : Ist es Möglich mit einer Prepaid Master/ Visa karte ? Online einzukaufen ?


Lg: daniel


----------



## mlkzander (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

sicher geht das


----------



## strawinski (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

na und nun erklärt den Leuten mal hier im forum, warum ihr in den USA bei ebay so günstig einkauft und hier in Gemany meist minimum 100%, oft bis 300% drüber...die ganzen Dinge kosten. woraus rechtfertigt sich das? das wir uns abzocken lassen müssen? weil die waren soweit weg liegen? weil die Lagermieten so teuer sind in deutschland? Oder die steuern so hoch? 
also welchen grund hat es den nun!


----------



## Lonny (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Das ist ja Super und ich dachte man Braucht eine Vollwertige Karte  .
Muss nur genügend Guthaben für den Einkauf drauf sein  .


Dani


----------



## strawinski (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

also ich würd nett über karte kaufen, nur über paypal.....schon aus versicherungstechnischen gründen.....


----------



## mlkzander (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

paypal bietet doch nur käuferschutz über ebay? .....


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Paypal, nein nicht nur bei Ebay. Solltest da mal die AGB´S lesen. Aber ein 100% Schutz ist Paypal nicht, es gibt Foren voll mit Paypal Problemen von Käufern. 
Trotzdem ist es besser mit Paypal.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@strawinski

ich habe hier zu diesem thema schon einiges geschrieben, ich kann dir auch keine "allgemeingültige Antwort geben".
Ich z.B. bin beruflich viel auf der ganzen Welt unterwegs und habe dadurch die Möglichkeit auch dort einzukaufen. (Bitte keine Fragen in Bezug auf Einfuhr / Zoll u.s.w., wurde hier schon oft "durchgekaut")
Ich hatte schon Diskussionen mit Händlern hier in der Nähe, wo behauptet wurde, es wird bei ihm "Service geklaut"....hm, sollte man dann nicht erstmal Service anbieten??
Egal, es sind nicht alle gleich und man sollte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren........aber generell hat man in einer bestimmten "Riege" verpasst, sich dem Online-Zeitalter anzupassen. Es gab mal eine Zeit, da haben einige Händler die Waren eingekauft, ihr Preisschild draufgeklebt und auf Kunden gewartet...........(als angelnder Kunde hatte man da ja noch nicht viel Möglichkeiten, man war darauf angewiesen)
Sicher, jetzt kommen wieder diese Sachen, wie Garantie u.s.w. Ich muss sagen, ich kaufe generell in den USA und es gibt da überhaupt keine Probleme. (Und bei teilweise einem Drittel der hier verlangten Preise, kann man auch mal 2 Wochen langer warten) Man findet halt immer etwas zum "Schlechtreden....."
Egal, ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die damals hier schon oft und über einen langen Zeitraum "verar....." wurden. (Wie gesagt, man hatte nicht viel Möglichkeiten...) Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. (Gott sei Dank!!!!)


Wie gesagt, es ist meine Meinung und es sind wohl nicht alle so.....................(habe ich gehört)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



strawinski schrieb:


> also ich würd nett über karte kaufen, nur über paypal.....schon aus versicherungstechnischen gründen.....



Würdest Du uns auch erklären wie du zu deiner Erkenntnis kommst?
Und was für eine Versicherung das sein soll die Paypal sooooo sicher macht.
Auch bei Paypal-Zahlungen liest man oft genug von Schwierigkeiten.

Schonmal dran gedacht das man bei Kartenzahlung(VISA/Mastercard etc.) die Möglichkeit hat sein Geld zurückzubuchen wenn z.b. keine Ware geliefert wird. Geht ganz einfach, ich habe das auch schon mal machen müssen.
Ob das bei einer reinen Paypal-Zahlung, vom Paypal-Konto, auch so einfach ist bezweifle ich.

Ich nutzte Paypal, wenn es angeboten wird, auch zum Bezahlen. Bloß habe ich mir angewöhnt den Kaufpreis auch dort über meine Kreditkarte zu zahlen.
Denn wenn die Ware dann doch Wiedererwarten nicht kommt kann ich mein Geld problemlos zurückbuchen.


----------



## strawinski (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

also zur Garantie kann ich nur sagen, das die geräte ob die ich per rechnung geauft habe in der USA und hier defekt gegangen sind im Reperaturzeitraum auch anstandslos vom Service in Europa anerkannt wurden...Damit gabs nie Probleme....

Mit Paypal hab ich nur über Ebay erfahrung. Da lief alles korrekt, wenn es einen störfall gab mit dem Lierferanten. Das waren vom Nichtliefern bis Betrug. Aber, man muß natürlich alles belegen können von a-z und etwas Zeit mitbringen. Aus dieser Sicht betrachte ich es wie ein Versicherung....Mit Kreditkarten habe ich weniger erfahrung, außer Flug buchen aber wenn die Garantie der rückbuchung besteht, dann ists ok.


----------



## Lonny (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hallo,

Welche Shops ausser Cabelas gibts noch die gut sind ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

ebay durchsehen, schauen das internationaler Versand dabei ist und das wichtigste Zahlung per PayPal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Lonny schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Welche Shops ausser Cabelas gibts noch die gut sind ?



Das kommt drauf an was Du suchst.
Ich kann dir z.b. den , den und den  empfehlen.
Bei allen wurde schnell und vor allem günstig geliefert.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Es gibt *keinen Grund *Angst zu haben in den *USA oder UK* einzukaufen Ich spare einfach gerne Geld z.B. habe ich vor einer Woche mir zwei Tite Lok Bootsrutenhalter gekauft und mal *kurz 50% gespart*.

Billigster von mir gefundener deutscher Preis für beide *99,80 Euro*, gekauft habe ich in den USA zwei Stück für *48,00 Euro incl. Versand und Zoll*

Es gibt viele Waren die *fast nie* einer Garantie bedürfen z.B. Bootsrutenhalte, Blinker etc. bei anderen Artikeln ist es eigentlich immer so das wenn die Firmen in Europa/Deutschland tätig sind es dort auch Niederlassungen gibt. Jeder hat doch schon einmal ein Garantieheft in der Hand gehabt und und die Seite mit den Niederlassungen gesehen. Einfach mal eines sich anschauen, oder bei der Firma auf der Homepage nachschauen.

Deutsche Anleitungen findet man von fast allen Produkten im WWW, einfach vor dem Kauf mal googeln.

Nach Möglichkeit wie oben schon geschrieben mit Paypal oder Kreditkarte bezahlen oder in der Kombination.

*Mit Wirkung vom 1. Dezember 2008 erhöht sich die Höchstgrenze für die zollfreie Einfuhr von Kleinsendungen auf 150 Euro je Sendung, für die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bleibt es bei der bisherigen Wertgrenze von 22 Euro.*

Wie war es mit dem ersten von uns gekauften PC da hatten wir alle bedenken/ flaues Gefühl im Magen und jetzt hauen wir auf die Tasten und und und..........

Bitte immer wie auch in Deutschland immer den ganz normalen Sachverstand benutzen dann geht auch bei Bestellungen in den Staaten genauso wenig wie in Deutschland schief.

Ich empfehle für den Einstieg einfach mal was bei Ebay.com zu kaufen. Sie gehen dazu auf die Deutsche Hauptseite von Ebay wie immer und dann stehen unten etliche Länder unter anderem die USA dort dann anklicken und schon ist man auf Ebay USA, hier muss oder kann man sich mit seinem ganz normalen deutschen Account einloggen kaufen und bezahlen, aber bitte die Versandbedingungen beachten.

Dollar/Euro Umrechnung einfach Währungsrechner bei Googel eingeben und dann dort den Gesamtbetrag eingeben schwupp die wupp hat man den Deutschen Preis.

Ich habe durch das Kaufen dort schon *mehrere Tausend Euro* gespart und noch nie Probleme gehabt.

Dieses ist alles ohne Gewähr aber nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen geschrieben. Ich empfehle die AGBs von Ebay und die Regeln vom Zoll zu beachten.

Wenn man Glück hat kommt das ein oder ander Paket auch ohne Zoll an und im anderen Fall hat man Post vom Zoll und holt sein Paket dort ab.

Einfach mal Probieren und auf die Texte von den wenn und aber Sagern pfeiffen und sich an den gleichen billigeren Produkten erfreuen.


So jetzt muss ich erst mal überlegen was ich mit den gesparten 51,80 Euro anfange.


----------



## DokSnyder (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich bestelle auch regelmäßig im Ausland, meist aus China und den USA. Die meisten der dort gekauften Artikel haben nicht mit dem Angeln zu tun, aber das ändert ja nichts daran, dass man dabei jede Menge Geld sparen kann. Meistens sind es um die 50% reine Ersparnis, bei neueren Artikeln, Ersatzteilen, sehr speziellen oder "Trendartikeln"  oft auch mehr.

Bisher kam alles bei mir an, und nur vielleicht 20% meiner Päckchen landen beim Zoll. Meistens sind die Bestellungen aber auch nur im Bereich um die 20 €, so dass selbst dann keine Zollgebühren und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer dazukommen.
Die normale Lieferzeit steht meist bei den Händlern auf der Homepage unter den jeweiligen Versandarten, erfahrungsgemäß sind es aber 2 Wochen mit dem billigsten angebotenen Versand, egal woher.
Manchmal kommen die Artikel auch nach nur 5 Tagen an, manchmal dauerts halt noch eine Woche länger, meist wenn der Zoll seine Finger im Spiel hat.


Gruß
Fabian


----------



## strawinski (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

schnurstärke?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Der Durchmesser der 15lbs-Variante wird im Original mit 0,18mm angegeben

Der Durchmesser der 20lbs-Variante wird im Original mit 0,23mm angegeben

Ich vermute das Du die 20lbs-Version suchst, aber da ich noch nie eine deutsche PP gekauft habe kann ich sie nicht mit meiner 20lbs-Version vergleichen.

Natürlich hätte man Dir das direkt sagen können, aber natürlich hättest Du das sicher auch selber finden können. Keine Ahnung wo in dem verlinkten Thread das steht, auf den amerikanischen Seiten ist die Info recht häufig...

Hier z.B. : http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageLNEPOWPRO-PPSL.html


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Es gibt die PowerPro ausschließlich in den in meinem Link gezeigten Dimensionen.

Alles andere sind Angaben, die der Importeur (das war Spro) eingeführt hat, um diese Schnur hier am Markt zu platzieren. Das hat nicht unbedingt mit den realen Angaben zu tun, sondern sind eben die Parameter mit denen die Schnur hier am Markt beworben wurde.


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Zunächstmal, vielen Dank, damit kann ich schon mehr anfangen.
> Die Power Pro gibt es in 0,15mm und dann in 0,19mm.
> Ich bräuchte die 0,19mm. bzw. die 20lbs version, da hast du schon recht.
> Vielen Dank nochmal.



die angaben hier in d bei der pp sind genauso gelogen wie bei den anderen geflochtenen auch.
wenn du eine von übersee holst geh nach der tragkraft, die stimmt nämlich bei der aus dem amiland und dann paßt das.


antonio


----------



## Path (6. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hab jetzt schon überall gestöbert, aber richtig schlau bin ich jetzt immer noch nicht. Also ich will in den USA wobbler  kaufen die dann per Schiff hierher versendet werden. Die Auktion geht mittels Paypal über e-bay. jetzt die Frage... was ist der Höchstbetrag für den ich die Wobbler bestellen darf?? geht das nach euro oder USD?? wie kann ich das falls nötig mit dem Zoll vereinbaren?? bei welcher Zollstelle muss ich anrufen oder macht das der Händler?? und wie berechnet sich der Zollbetrag den ich dann gegebenenfalls nachzahlen muss. 
danke für eure Antworten


----------



## strawinski (6. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

habe mir in england schnüre gekauft
FOX MATCH MICRO PLUS XT LINE - 0.234mm / 9.85lb
FOX MATCH MICRO PLUS XT LINE - 0.165mm / 5.28lb

100m kosten 4,43 
Versand 2,50..

Die Belastungstets zeigen mehr als angegeben. Der Durchmesser ist genau wie angegeben..Wenn die anderen Hersteller lügen müssen, werden sie nicht mehr gekauft. sollen sie doch pleite gehen. nur der, der slide und seriös ist wird gekauft.


----------



## Chrizzi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Path schrieb:


> Also ich will in den USA wobbler  kaufen die dann per Schiff hierher versendet werden.



Wird meistens per Flieger verschickt... Schiff dauert 6 Wochen oder so.



Path schrieb:


> jetzt die Frage... was ist der Höchstbetrag für den ich die Wobbler bestellen darf??



Höchstbetrag: Was dein Konto hergibt.



Path schrieb:


> jetzt die Frage... was ist der Höchstbetrag für den ich die Wobbler bestellen darf?? geht das nach euro oder USD?? wie kann ich das falls nötig mit dem Zoll vereinbaren?? b



Ab 1000 Euro muss man das ganze Unternehmen beim Zoll anmelden. Wie das geht weiß ich nicht.



Path schrieb:


> bei welcher Zollstelle muss ich anrufen oder macht das der Händler??



Wenn du über 1000 Euro Sachen kaufen willst, solltest du vorsichthalber mal beim Zollamt nachfragen. Ansonsten hat keiner was damit zu tun.



Path schrieb:


> und wie berechnet sich der Zollbetrag den ich dann gegebenenfalls nachzahlen muss.



Das steht hier überall. 
Ab 22 Euro bis 149.99 Euro: + 19 % EUST
Ab 150 Euro: + 19 % EUST + XX % Zoll (bei Angelgerät 3.7 %)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Path schrieb:


> hab jetzt schon überall gestöbert, aber richtig schlau bin ich jetzt immer noch nicht. Also ich will in den USA wobbler  kaufen die dann per Schiff hierher versendet werden. Die Auktion geht mittels Paypal über e-bay. jetzt die Frage... was ist der Höchstbetrag für den ich die Wobbler bestellen darf??


Du kannst soviel bestellen wie Du willst oder Dir leisten kannst.
Ab 1000€ muss man beim Zoll anmelden (ins Zollamt gehen, Rechnung vorlegen und Dich dann doof angucken lassen weil er als Nichtangler nicht versteht wie man so 'n Haufen Kohle zum Angeln ausgeben kann *g*)


> geht das nach euro oder USD?? wie kann ich das falls nötig mit dem Zoll vereinbaren?? bei welcher Zollstelle muss ich anrufen oder macht das der Händler?? und wie berechnet sich der Zollbetrag den ich dann gegebenenfalls nachzahlen muss.
> danke für eure Antworten


Die Wertgrenzen werden in Euro angegeben (bei Einfuhr in ein EU-Land).
Zur Nachzahlung kann es unterschiedlich ablaufen. Entweder die Gebühr wird vom Zusteller (Post, Fedex, ..) eingefordert oder Du wirst vom Zollamt benachrichtigt und musst dann dorthin fahren.
Bis 22€ musst Du gar nix zahlen. Von 22€ bis 149,99€ fällt die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (19%) an und ab 150€ fällt Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und EU-Zoll (3,7%) an.
Am einfachsten rechne einfach Warenwert+Transportkosten+21% (das ist der maximale Betrag den Du zahlen musst).

Da steht aber alles nochmal genauer: http://www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/postverkehr/index.html


----------



## Path (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

danke für eure antworten wann kommt diese Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zu meiner bestellung dazu, bzw wann und an wen muss ich diese zahlen ? meldet sich dann a jemand??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



christian36 schrieb:


> Bis 22€ musst Du gar nix zahlen. Von 22€ bis 149,99€ fällt die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (19%) an und ab 150€ fällt Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und EU-Zoll (3,7%) an.
> Am einfachsten rechne einfach Warenwert+Transportkosten+21% (das ist der maximale Betrag den Du zahlen musst).
> Hier ist Dir ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. 19%+3,7%=22,7%
> 
> Da steht aber alles nochmal genauer: http://www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/postverkehr/index.html



Alles genau erklärt.#6 

@ Path, geht lieber von 23% Aufschlag aus. Damit bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Das sind bei 1000,-€ zwar "bloß" 20,-€ mehr, aber 20,-€ haben oder nicht haben sind dann schon 40,-€.
Und nochwas, falls Dir die Ware mit Fedex geliefert wird und die die Abwicklung beim Zoll erledigen ist eine zusätzliche Bearbeitungsgebühr (von Fedex) fällig.
Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (19%) kommt ab 22,-€ Bestellwert dazu, hat Christian doch sehr genau geschrieben, zahlen tust Du sie beim Zoll, genau wie die Zollgebühr, falls sie denn anfällt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Stimmt. Sind 3,7% bei Angelgeräten und somit ins. 23%. Bei Deiner Rechnung ist aber auch eine Null zu wenig (oder zuviel), weil 20% von 1000€ sind 200€


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Nö wieso|kopfkrat, ich habe mit den 20,-€ (bei 1000,-€ Warenwert) die 2% Unterschied zwischen 21% und 23% gemeint.:m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ahjetztja.


----------



## Path (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hallo 
also um das alles ein bisschen konkreter zu machen: ich habe mich in dem  ebay-shop der in den USA ist jetzt umgeschaut wenn ich mehr als 3 von den Lucky Craft Wobblern kaufe ist der Schifftransfer mit
USPS First Class Mail InternationalTM kostenlos ...Dauert halt 2 wochen 
Gezahlt wird mit paypal und ich werde etwa 110 euronen dort hinschicken also umgerechnet nach dem Wechselkurs. Folglich betrifft mich nur diese Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (19%). oder ? an den Verkäufer in den Usa bezahle ich mittels paypal die 110 euronen halt in USD aber des regelt ja paypal. 
Wenn ich des richtig verstanden habe meldet sich dann die Zollbehörde  und will dann diese 19 % Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Muss man des Überweisen ??
Meine Befürchtung ist halt dass ich dann von zu Hause (Gerlingen nähe Stuttgart) bis nach Frankfurt oder so fahren muss um diese Köder abzuholen und zu blechen. Oder kommt dass dann zur Zollstelle in Stuttgart. Oder wie kommt der Zoll zu seinem Geld??? 
vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ...Tut mir leid wenn ich mich hier ein bisschen dumm anstelle... Ist halt das erste mal dass ich im Ausland bestellen will.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

In Deinem Beispiel sind es die 110€ + 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer die Du max. bezahlen musst. Die Rechnung wird dann entweder vom Zusteller direkt einbezogen oder Du musst in das Zollamt in Deiner Nähe (also nach Stuttgart). Ich hab bei uns (Regensburg) immer gleich bar bezahlt, aber ich glaube man kann auch überweisen (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher).


----------



## Path (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Muss man das dann noch anmelden oder macht das der Verkäufer oder macht das deer zoll von alleine??  aufjedenfall bekommt man dann gegebenenfalls ne Benachrichtigung oder?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wenn der Zoll keine Gebühren erhebt die eigentlich fällig wären, musst Du die von Dir aus nachzahlen. Der Zoll kann sie glaub ich vier Jahre lang nachfordern.


----------



## Path (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

ok giebts dann da strafen wenn die des verpatzen und dann nachfordern. Soll man dann da wirklich hingehen oder anrufen???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Path schrieb:


> Muss man das dann noch anmelden oder macht das der Verkäufer oder macht das deer zoll von alleine??  aufjedenfall bekommt man dann gegebenenfalls ne Benachrichtigung oder?



Warum sollte bei einem Warenwert von 110,-€ Zoll anfallen? Es wird die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer von 19% erhoben und fertig. Diese zahlst Du entweder beim Postboten, Plus einer eventuellen Bearbeitungsgebühr, oder eben Du muss zum Zollamt und entrichtest die 19% dort.


----------



## Path (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

ok danke dann werde ich mal demnächst ne ordentlich ebestellung raushaun^^
Danke für eure Gedult


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Das meiste hier ist absolut richtig, aber es hört sich ja so kompliziert an dass eigentlich keiner mehr was in den Staaten bestellt, nachdem er dass gelesen hat.

Ich kann nur sagen machen/trauen, und auch richtig, sich vorher informieren#6.


Viele hier bestellen in den USA weil es sich lohnt und man trotzdem sehr viel Geld sparen kann.:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Das meiste hier ist absolut richtig, aber es hört sich ja so kompliziert an dass eigentlich keiner mehr was in den Staaten bestellt, nachdem er dass gelesen hat.
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen machen/trauen, und auch richtig, sich vorher informieren#6.
> 
> ...




Wer das hier gelesen hat...richtig gelesen und auch verstanden:b|licht...und sich auch selber mal beim Zoll informiert hat, hat keinerlei Probleme mit dem Kauf im nicht EU-Ausland. Ich wüste nicht was an dem hier geschriebenen Unverständlich und Kompliziert ist. Ein großer Teil kauft die Sachen nicht nur im Ausland, USA oder Japan, weil es sich lohnt sondern schlicht und einfach weil es diese Sachen auf dem deutschen oder europäischen Markt nicht gibt.


----------



## Path (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

jetzt ist es auf jedenfall für mich verständlich(er).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Path schrieb:


> jetzt ist es auf jedenfall für mich verständlich(er).



So soll es auch sein.:m Du wirst sehen so ein Kauf im Ausland ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Stuffel schrieb:


> So soll es auch sein.:m Du wirst sehen so ein Kauf im Ausland ist kein Hexenwerk.


Es kann aber zu einem solchem werden. Ich hab letztes Jahr zusammen mit einem Bekannten eine Bestellung aufgegeben und via Paypal bezahlt. Nach zwei Wochen liegt im Postkasten eine Benachrichtigung das ich ins Zollamt nach Regensburg kommen soll. Ergo fahr ich da hin, leg denen den Zettel auf den Tisch und frag um was es geht. Ich versuch mal den Dialog so genau wie möglich wiederzugeben:
Ich: Mahlzeit; um was gehts denn? *den Zettel auf den Tisch leg*
Er: *Zettel anguck, was in den PC eingeb* Moment bitte..
Nach ein paar Minuten kommt er mit meinem Paket zurück, stellt es auf den Tisch, gibt was in den PC ein.
Er: Sie müssen noch Zollgebühren und die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer nachzahlen!
Ich: *Guck erstmal komplett verwirrt* Das ist jetzt ein Joke oder?!
Er: *Zieht die Rechnung raus und zeigt auf den Betrag*
Ich: Ja schon klar, aber wieso soll ich da was nachzahlen?!
Er: Wenn sie sich informiert hätten, wüssten sie das die Wertgrenze bei blablabla und berechnung.. 218€ und ein paar Zerquetschte nachzahlen.
Ich: Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich seh beim besten Willen nicht ein wieso ich dafür Zoll zahlen soll!
Er: Ob das für sie gerechtfertigt erscheint oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Fakt ist das sie bei Überschreiten der Wertgrenze verpflichtet sind Einfuhrabgaben zu zahlen.
Ich: aha.. dazu hab ich jetzt aber mal drei Fragen: 
1.) Für was denken sie das *GBP* ganz hinten als Währungsangabe steht, 
2.) Wo glauben sie das Manchester/ *UK* liegt und
3.) seit wann gehört England nicht mehr zur EU?

Der eigentliche Witz an der Sache war aber, dass er dann nichtmal Manns genug war zu sagen das er sich einfach im Eifer des Gefechts vertan oder nicht genau gelesen hat, sondern dann kamen so _Argumente_ wie das die Währung auch in USD angegeben waren und das die Homepage auf dem Aufkleber des Shops mit *.com* endete.

War aber das einzige Mal in all den Jahren das ich da ein "Problem" hatte. Ansonsten lief immer alles ohne Probleme ab. Ich hab eh immer den gleichen Zöllner der auch Angler ist und mit dem ich die URLs von den Shops austausche |supergri


----------



## Kukkosaari (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo Zusammen,

hab mir vor ca. 2 Wochen in den USA ein Röllchen gegönnt. Im ebayshop gekauft und sofort per paypal 300 Dollar gezahlt. Entsprach schon weit über 200 Euro. Der Versand
lief über USPS und keine 8 Tage später klingelte der UPS bei mir, ließ mich unterschreiben und verschwand wieder.

Ich hab sonst keinen weiteren Cent gezahlt und lese hier jetzt im Forum von Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.

Hatte ich jetzt Glück oder ist das normal? 

Grüsse
Tom


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@Stuffel
Du hast Recht, aber es gibt viele die einfach nicht den Mut haben dass mal auszuprobieren. Denen wollte ich Mut zusprechen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

In erster Linie bist Du verpflichtet zum Zollamt zu fahren und die fälligen Gebühren nachzuzahlen.
Ob Du Glück hattest wird sich zeigen. Die anfallenden Gebühren kann der Zoll bis zu vier Jahren nach dem Kauf einziehen.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Noch einmal zur Info: wenn der Versender in den USA mit USPS (ist die amerikanische Post) versendet, werden die Sendungen in Deutschland automatisch von DHL übernommen. Die machen auch die Zollabfertigung. Legen die Zollabgaben aus, soweit welche anfallen, und kassieren den Betrag bei dir bei Ablieferung.



Ich durfte mein USPS Paket direkt beim Zoll abholen#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



christian36 schrieb:


> In erster Linie bist Du verpflichtet zum Zollamt zu fahren und die fälligen Gebühren nachzuzahlen.
> Ob Du Glück hattest wird sich zeigen. Die anfallenden Gebühren kann der Zoll bis zu vier Jahren nach dem Kauf einziehen.



Jetzt zeig mir mal den der das macht. Und außerdem, wenn der Zoll der Meinung ist etwas von mir zu bekommen meldet er sich schon von selber. Wenn nicht bekommt er auch nichts.
Ich handhabe es da so: "Gehe nie zu deinem Fürst wenn Du nicht gerufen wirst."


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Jetzt zeig mir mal den der das macht.


Hier *meld*
Ich hab vor zwei Jahren eine Nachforderung bekommen, deren Ware ich vor fünf Jahren gekauft hab und seitdem geh ich immer zum Zoll und zahle gleich nach.
Dann muss ich mich nicht ärgern das ich irgendwann für was zahlen muss, das ich gar nicht mehr hab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ok. 

Das nach so langer Zeit aber noch Forderungen kommen ist dann aber sicher eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Keine Ahnung wie oft solche Nachforderungen kommen, weil ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis niemanden kenne der aus dem Ausland bestellt. Ist nur ziemlich besch****en wenn man nach Jahren für etwas zahlen muss das man gar nicht mehr hat.; von daher geh ich immer ins Zollamt und zahl freiwillig nach.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ist schon verständlich, würde mich auch nerven.


----------



## swingtra (17. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

http://www.zolltarifnummern.de/


----------



## dorschman (17. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

ich habe festgestellt, dass man zumindest den gang zum
zollamt sparen kann (nicht die abgaben) wenn man den
verkaeufer in den usa bittet eine ordentliche rechnung
auszustellen und diese ausserhalb des paketes anzubringen
(in einer Lieferscheintasche oder aenhlichem. Dann wird
die ware gleich in Frankfurt verzollt.


----------



## Jetblack (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Eine ordentliche Rechnung ist eigentlich Pflicht - sogar in den USA. 

Noch was,der Vollständigkeit halber:
Importe über 1000.- EUR müssen angemeldet werden. Ist der Wert entsprechend hoch wird weiterer Papierkram fällig, den eigentlich kein mir bekannter Spediteur unaufgefordert (und kostenlos) macht. Entweder man ist dort Kunde ... oder man wird zum Zoll zitiert.
Im letzteren Fall erklärt einem der Zöllner um was es geht, nennt ein ca. 8 Seiten dickes Einheitsformular (gibt Dir aber keines, weil sie die nicht haben), das auszufüllen ist. Mit etwas Glück nennt er einem noch eine Spedition in der Nähe, die ihren Umsatz etwas aufbessert und dem Selbstimporteur gegen Bezahlung das Formular ausfüllt.

Das macht Spass und kostet viel Zeit. Daher nicht gleich zu üppig shoppen gehen


----------



## sugar_lips (26. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,
crazyFish hat Borderlinx erwähnt. Es gibt auch andere Dienste wie   Myus, Shipito & Viaddress. Ich selbst habe einen Vergleich gemacht und ich habe herausgefunden, dass die Gerbühre von Viaddress am niedrigsten sind. |wavey:Wenn jemand interessiert ist, gibt es hier http://www.viaddress.com eine Preisliste. Es ist sehr nützlich, da viele amerikanische Sites & eBay-Verkäufern nicht außerhalb der Vereinigten Staaten versenden.  :l


----------



## antonio (26. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



dorschman schrieb:


> ich habe festgestellt, dass man zumindest den gang zum
> zollamt sparen kann (nicht die abgaben) wenn man den
> verkaeufer in den usa bittet eine ordentliche rechnung
> auszustellen und diese ausserhalb des paketes anzubringen
> ...



wenn der paketdienst die verzollung nicht übernimmt wirst du immer zum zoll müssen und dein paket dort abholen egal wo die rechnung ist.
manche paketdienste tun dies und du zahlst dann beim boten manche tuns nicht und du mußt zum zoll.

antonio


----------



## singer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn der paketdienst die verzollung nicht übernimmt wirst du immer zum zoll müssen und dein paket dort abholen egal wo die rechnung ist.
> manche paketdienste tun dies und du zahlst dann beim boten manche tuns nicht und du mußt zum zoll.
> 
> antonio


Stimmt mal wieder überhaupt nicht.
Ohne Rechnung außen: Passt Zollinhaltserklärung mit Inhalt überein und "es scheint stimmig", wird verzollt oder eben nicht, je nach Wert.
Passt Inhalt nicht zur Angabe wird das Paket geöffnet und geprüft. Auch nach Rechnung innen geguckt. Oder sind die Werte nicht nachvollziehbar.
Rechnung außen: Passt der Inhalt zur Rechnung und ist stimmig, dann bleibt das Paket zu, wird verzollt(je Grenze). Was auf der Rechnung steht.


----------



## hecht 01 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

also im internet steht das bis 22€ zollfrei ist und bis 150€ kommt nur 19% mehrwertsteuer  das steht auf der i-net seite des zolls


----------



## antonio (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



singer schrieb:


> Stimmt mal wieder überhaupt nicht.
> Ohne Rechnung außen: Passt Zollinhaltserklärung mit Inhalt überein und "es scheint stimmig", wird verzollt oder eben nicht, je nach Wert.
> Passt Inhalt nicht zur Angabe wird das Paket geöffnet und geprüft. Auch nach Rechnung innen geguckt. Oder sind die Werte nicht nachvollziehbar.
> Rechnung außen: Passt der Inhalt zur Rechnung und ist stimmig, dann bleibt das Paket zu, wird verzollt(je Grenze). Was auf der Rechnung steht.



is ja richtig.
auch wenns paßt wie kommt der zoll zu seinem geld?
indem man hingeht und löhnt oder eben der paketdienst macht das und kassiert dann bei mir.

antonio


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin Rute & Rolle hat in der Ausgabe jetzigen ausgabe einen Superbeitrag über diesen Betrag mit allen wichtigen infos!!!

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Alle dort enthaltenen Infos findet man auch in diesem Thread.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,

ich wollte den Thread wegen eines aktuellen Ereignisses mal wieder aufleben lassen.

Der Stand der Dinge ist doch folgender, oder liege ich daneben?

- Bis 150 € Warenwert (oder Gesamtwert?): Nur Steuern; kein Zoll
- Ab 150 € Warenwert (oder Gesamtwert?): Steuern und Zoll.
(Seit wann gibt es eigentlich diese Regelung und hat jemand einen Direktlink?)
- Unter 22 €: Weder Zoll noch Steuern

Bei Endverbrauchern werden die Versandkosten nicht verzollt und versteuert, oder hat sich das inzwischen auch wieder geändert?

Wie wird eigentlich der Wechselkurs umgerechnet?

Danke.


----------



## Jetblack (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Frag den Zoll, der Dir die Rechnung gestellt hat .... darum geht es doch vermutlich, oder ?!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich möchte nicht den Zoll fragen.

Meine Frage nur an die, welche öfter bestellen:
Ist es nicht so, dass die Versandkosten bei Privatimporten nicht versteuert werden dürfen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich hoffe das nachstehende hilft dir weiter.

Wenn man mal von einem Warenwert von 160,-€ ausgeht.
In diesem Fall wird der Zollwert nach bestimmten Grundlagen berechnet. Eine Ausnahme, die die oben genannten Fälle aufgrund des geringeren Wertes darstellen, kommt nicht in Betracht.
Rechtsgrundlage für die Berechnung des Zollwertes sind in diesem Fall die
Artikel 29 i.V.m. Art.32 (1), Buchstaben iii) und e) (EWG Verordnung
Nr.2913/92). Diese Artikel regeln, dass Verpackungskosten und
Beförderungskosten zum Zollwert hinzuzurechnen sind. So, wie es in dem
Rechenbeispiel von uns dargestellt wurde.

Hier die entsprechende Rechtsgrundlage zum Nachlesen:


Artikel 32 

(1) Bei der Ermittlung des Zollwerts nach Artikel 29 sind dem für die
eingeführten Waren tatsächlich gezahlten oder zu zahlenden Preis
hinzuzurechnen: 

a) folgende Kosten, soweit sie für den Käufer entstanden, aber nicht in dem
für die Waren tatsächlich gezahlten oder zu zahlenden Preis enthalten sind:

i) Provisionen und Maklerlöhne ausgenommen Einkaufsprovisionen;

ii) Kosten von Umschließungen, die für Zollzwecke als Einheit mit den
betreffenden Waren angesehen werden;

iii) Verpackungskosten, und zwar sowohl Material- als auch Arbeitskosten;

b) der entsprechend aufgeteilte Wert folgender Gegenstände und Leistungen,
die unmittelbar oder mittelbar vom Käufer unentgeltlich oder zu ermässigten
Preisen zur Verwendung im Zusammenhang mit der Herstellung und dem Verkauf
zur Ausfuhr der zu bewertenden Waren geliefert oder erbracht worden sind,
soweit dieser Wert nicht in dem tatsächlich gezahlten oder zu zahlenden
Preis enthalten ist:

i) der in den eingeführten Waren enthaltenen Materialien, Bestandteile,
Teile und dergleichen;

ii) der bei der Herstellung der eingeführten Waren verwendeten Werkzeuge,
Matrizen, Gußformen und dergleichen;

iii) der bei der Herstellung der eingeführten Waren verbrauchten
Materialien; 

iv) der für die Herstellung der eingeführten Waren notwendigen Techniken,
Entwicklungen, Entwürfe, Pläne und Skizzen, die ausserhalb der Gemeinschaft
erarbeitet worden sind;


c) Lizenzgebühren für die zu bewertenden Waren, die der Käufer entweder
unmittelbar oder mittelbar nach den Bedingungen des Kaufgeschäfts für die zu
bewertenden Waren zu zahlen hat, soweit diese Lizenzgebühren nicht im
tatsächlich gezahlten oder zu zahlenden Preis enthalten sind;

d) der Wert jeglicher Erlöse aus späteren Weiterverkäufen, sonstigen
Überlassungen oder Verwendungen der eingeführten Waren, die unmittelbar oder
mittelbar dem Verkäufer zugute kommen;

e) i) Beförderungs- und Versicherungskosten für die eingeführten Waren und

ii) Ladekosten sowie Kosten für die Behandlung der eingeführten Waren, die
mit ihrer Beförderung zusammenhängen,

bis zum Ort des Verbringens in das Zollgebiet der Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@Stuffel
Glaube das von dir zitierte hilft keinem wirklich weiter. Zudem sagt der Zoll was anderes zu den Versandkosten (kann ich auch aus Erfahrung bestätigen).
Kann natürlich sein das es da auch wieder Unterschiede gibt, vielleicht wird es bei Euch anders gehandhabt oder ich hatte immer nette Zöllner.



> Bemessungsgrundlage bei der Abgabenberechnung ist der Zollwert. Liegen der Einfuhr keine kommerziellen Erwägungen zugrunde, sind die Postgebühren - sofern diese nicht angemeldet - zum Zollwert nicht hinzuzurechnen.





- Bis 150 € Warenwert (oder Gesamtwert?): Nur Steuern; kein Zoll
Richtig

- Ab 150 € Warenwert (oder Gesamtwert?): Steuern und Zoll.
Richtig

(Seit wann gibt es eigentlich diese Regelung und hat jemand einen Direktlink?)
Musste auf der Zollseite suchen, müsste ~Dezember 08 gewesen sein.
http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/b0_postverkehr/b0_geringwertige_sendung/index.html

- Unter 22 €: Weder Zoll noch Steuern
Richtig

Bei Endverbrauchern werden die Versandkosten nicht verzollt und versteuert, oder hat sich das inzwischen auch wieder geändert?
Falls sie auf der Rechnung separat ausgewiesen sind, stimmt es. Falls du jedoch etwas ohne Rechnung kaufst bzw. der Verkäufer nur einen Gesamtbetrag angibt, hast du Pech gehabt und der Warenwert beinhaltet die Versandkosten.
http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/b0_postverkehr/a0_einfuhr/d0_abgabenfestsetzung/index.html

Wie wird eigentlich der Wechselkurs umgerechnet?
Wird vom Zoll festgelegt.
http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steu...wert/b0_umrechnungskurse/a0_eingabe/index.php


http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/b0_postverkehr/index.html

Habe mal ein paar Links dazugesucht, die Fragen kommen ja öfter.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das nachstehende hilft dir weiter.



Danke für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag!




Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> @Stuffel
> Glaube das von dir zitierte hilft keinem wirklich weiter. Zudem sagt der Zoll was anderes zu den Versandkosten (kann ich auch aus Erfahrung bestätigen).
> Kann natürlich sein das es da auch wieder Unterschiede gibt, vielleicht wird es bei Euch anders gehandhabt oder ich hatte immer nette Zöllner.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag!
Da hast du dir viel Arbeit gemacht!

Das war es, was ich wissen wollte.
Es macht zwar keinen Sinn wegen der paar Euro vorzusprechen um Einspruch einzulegen, aber es ist einfach enttäuschend, dass der Zoll nicht einmal so eine einfache Regel nicht kennt.

Bei mir waren Warenwert und Versandkosten zusammen unter 150 $; die Versandkosten von 40$ explizit auf der dem Zoll zugesandten Ebay Rechnung ausgewiesen und von mir auch in meinem Schreiben noch mal hervorgehoben.
Trotzdem wurden auch die Versandkosten besteuert.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Einspruch gegen den Zollbescheid einlegen 
Die Quellen für den Wiederspruch hast Du jetzt ja.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Da lob ich mir meinen Zollbeamten; da wurde noch nie zuviel versteuert und wenn ich was abhole ist das einzige was ich zu hören bekomme "Kannst mir mal die Adresse von dem Shop geben?" (er ist selbst Angler).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> @Stuffel
> Glaube das von dir zitierte hilft keinem wirklich weiter. Zudem sagt der Zoll was anderes zu den Versandkosten (kann ich auch aus Erfahrung bestätigen).
> Kann natürlich sein das es da auch wieder Unterschiede gibt, vielleicht wird es bei Euch anders gehandhabt oder ich hatte immer nette Zöllner.




Ob mein Beitrag hilfreich oder nicht ist kann/möchte ich nicht bewerten. Ich hoffe aber trotzdem das es dem einen oder anderen weiter hilft.
Anderen Zöllner haben wir, leider, nicht. 

Der Zoll selber kann aber, entgegen deiner Aussage, nichts anderes sagen, da die von mir genannte Verordnung vom Zoll ist.

Die von mir genannte Regel gilt für Warensendungen mit einem Warenwert über 150,-€

"Rechtsgrundlage für die Berechnung des Zollwertes sind in diesem Fall die
Artikel 29 i.V.m. Art.32 (1), Buchstaben iii) und e) (EWG Verordnung
Nr.2913/92). Diese Artikel regeln, dass Verpackungskosten und
Beförderungskosten zum Zollwert hinzuzurechnen sind.

iii) der bei der Herstellung der eingeführten Waren verbrauchten
Materialien; 

e) i) Beförderungs- und Versicherungskosten für die eingeführten Waren und

bis zum Ort des Verbringens in das Zollgebiet der Gemeinschaft." 

Ich muss aber sagen da sich es selber auch schon anders erlebt habe, und die Versand- sowie Verpackungskosten nicht mit in die Zoll- und Steuerabgabe einbezogen wurden.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hmmm ok, bei Warenwert über 150€ wäre es möglich. 
Allerdings muss dann der Warenwert exklusive Versandkosten die 150€ überschreiten. Dann könnte es sein das bei einer evtl Abgabenberechnung das Porto wieder mit eingerechnet werden könnte. 

Ist alles immer etwas "undurchsichtig", aber mit < 150€ dürften die Versandkosten definitiv nicht mit eingerechnet werden. Aus anderen Bereichen weiß ich jedoch auch das es von Zollamt zu Zollamt recht unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird (auch wenn es eigentlich ne eindeutige Vorschrift geben sollte).


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,

ich habe heute mit dem Zoll gesprochen.
Die Versandkosten sind nur bei privaten Geschenksendungen NICHT mit zur Bemessungsgrundlage hinzuzuziehen.

Wenn die Versandkosten aus der Rechnung ersichtlich sind, müssen diese auch versteuert werden.

http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/b0_postverkehr/a0_einfuhr/d0_abgabenfestsetzung/index.html
"sofern diese nicht angemeldet" bedeutet, dass diese nicht aus der Rechnung ersichtlich sind.

Ich wurde noch darauf hingewiesen, dass ich das im sog. Zollkodex 29-31 nachlesen kann, wobei ich diesen Zollkodex auf Zoll.de noch nicht gefunden habe. Er soll aber dort zu finden sein.

Also dann........doch zahlen.

=========================== 
Hier noch ein Berechnungsbeispiel:
http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steu...teuer/c0_verfahren/a0_steuersaetze/index.html


Eine übersichtliche Zusammenfassung:
http://www.zolltarifnummern.de/zollgebuehren.php?lang=de


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



> Wenn die Versandkosten aus der Rechnung ersichtlich sind, müssen diese auch versteuert werden.


Eben nicht, wenn sie nicht ersichtlich sind schon.




Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Eine übersichtliche Zusammenfassung:
> http://www.zolltarifnummern.de/zollgebuehren.php?lang=de



Tja, und was lesen wir wieder in der Zusammenfassung?



> *Faustregel:*
> 
> 
> *Privat:* ( *Warenwert?* * Zoll ) * Einfuhrumsatzsteuer
> ...


Was soll denn der Kaufpreis sein? 
Setzen die das jetzt gleich mit Warenwert?

Ich glaube da weiß keiner so recht wie es gehandhabt wird. Wie schon gesagt, habe bisher auch schon beide Varianten erlebt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Eben nicht, wenn sie nicht ersichtlich sind schon.
> 
> Tja, und was lesen wir wieder in der Zusammenfassung?
> 
> ...




Die Seite www.zolltarifnummern.de ist wohl keine offizielle des Zolls:
Domaininhaber:  	NG Marketing


Man müsste auf der Seite des Zolls finden, was "sofern diese nicht angemeldet" bedeutet.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...ultation.jsp?Lang=de&redirectionDate=20100823

Ist die ofizielle Nomenklatur des Zolls


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Da findet man aber nichts zum aktuellen Thema.


----------



## Chrizzi (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich hab mal einen vom Zollamt gefragt, ob man etwas zurück bekommen kann, wenn die dennoch die Versandkosten versteuert haben. Die Antwort war nein - keine Chance. Bei 100 Dollar FedEx Versand hätte sich das ja schon etwas gelohnt.


----------



## Jogibär (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interssieren, ob jemand schonmal Erfahrungen gesammelt hat mit dem Angel-Kram der von Chinesischen Händlern im Moment bei Ebay angeboten wird.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich hatte mal Wobbler aus Hong Kong bestellt.
Waren alles Fälschungen. Ich hatte Detailfotos an den Hersteller geschickt und der mit das bestätigt.


----------



## Jogibär (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal Yo-Zuri Wobbler aus Hong Kong bestellt.
> Waren alles Fälschungen. Ich hatte Detailfotos an den Hersteller geschickt und der mit das bestätigt.



Hallo Mr. Sprock,

Ich hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir so ein Wobblerset zu kaufen.
das das keine Markenware ist, war mir schon klar....
Fälschungen würde ich das auch nicht nennen (steht ja kein Markenname drauf)...eher Nachbauten:q.
Mich interssierte auch mehr die Qualität z.B. ob die beim ersten Wurf auseinanderfliegen oder ob man damit wirklich fischen kann#c

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen vom Zollamt gefragt, ob man etwas zurück bekommen kann, wenn die dennoch die Versandkosten versteuert haben. Die Antwort war nein - keine Chance. Bei 100 Dollar FedEx Versand hätte sich das ja schon etwas gelohnt.



Danke!
Dann lasse ich das auch. Macht wohl keinen Sinn.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Jogibär schrieb:


> das das keine Markenware ist, war mir schon klar....
> Fälschungen würde ich das auch nicht nennen (steht ja kein Markenname drauf)




Bei mir war das anders.


----------



## Jogibär (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Oh ja, Danke für die Warnung.#6


----------



## nostradamus (18. September 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hallo,

man muss sich die sachen sehr genau ansehen und dann entscheiden! ich habe zweimal was gekauft und kann nur sagen, dass es 50:50 ausgegangen ist

gruß

nosta


----------



## sprogoe (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*
> Immer wieder liest man auch in unserem Forum von Leuten, die sich Angelgerät direkt aus dem Ausland, oft aus den USA oder Japan, schicken lassen. Da gibt es zum einen die gesetzestreuen, die dann diese Sachen regulär verzollen und versteuern. Und es gibt diejenigen die dann schnell feststellen, dass bei ordnungsgemäßer Versteuerung/Verzollung kein großer - wenn überhaupt einer – Preisvorteil übrig bleibt.
> 
> Abgesehen davon dass man sich schwer damit tun wird, Garantieansprüche durchzusetzen, schädigt man damit auch Importeure, Großhändler und Fachhändler.
> ...



dazu kann ich nur sagen, soll ich mir um solch einen Cent-Kram sorgen machen, wenn ich, wie am eigenen Leib erfahren, von einem ebay-Mitglied betrogen wurde (der Artikel, ein Steuerriemen, wurde als noch nicht verbaut deklariert, woraufhin ich von einem Neuteil ausging und ihn für 78.- EUR ersteigerte. geliefert wurde mir ein altes verschlissenes Teil. Ich übergab die Sache damals einem Anwalt und jetzt rate mal, welche Auskunft ich bekam: 
Ich solle das Ganze als Lebenserfahrung abhaken, denn wegen 78.- EUR würde in Deutschland keine Staatsanwaltschaft Anklage erheben, da sie vollkommen überlastet wären und da soll ich Angst davor haben, den Zoll eventuell um ein paar Cent versucht haben, zu betrügen?
Ich habe keine bewußten Zollhinterziehung oder sonstige Betrügereien vor oder jemals begangen, aber auf der deutschen ebay-Seite bieten auch Händler aus China oder Honkong ihre Ware an und die kann man mit PayPal bezahlen, da gehe ich doch davon aus, daß da alles korrekt ist. 
Ich habe schon 2x eine Angelrolle von da gekauft und ich muß sagen, daß die Qualität einer teuren Markenrolle in nichts nachstand. Denn irgendwie kommen selbst die sogenannten Markenrollen doch fast alle von dort. Die Lieferzeit lag so zwischen 7-9 Tagen und selbst der Versand war nur halb so teuer, wie innerhalb Deutschlands.
Also, bange machen gilt nicht! Wer seine Artikel auf diese Art aus dem Ausland beziehen will, sollte das auch tun, denn diese Artikel gibt es eh nicht beim deutschen Händler, somit wird der auch nicht geschädigt.

In diesem Sinne, haut den Lukas 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mich würde interssieren, ob jemand schonmal Erfahrungen gesammelt hat mit dem Angel-Kram der von Chinesischen Händlern im Moment bei Ebay angeboten wird.
> 
> ...



ich habe schon 2x eine Rolle von dort gekauft, wohlgemert mit PayPal bezahlt und muß sagen, daß die Verarbeitung, Aussehen und Funktion denen der sogenannten Markenherstellern in Nichts nachsteht. Denn auch diese sogenannten Markenrollen kommen doch fast alle aus dieser Produktion. Sieh Dir doch nur mal die heutigen Rollen an, alle haben die gleiche Kurbel, Zufall?
Ich habe vor kurzem im Laden, nur als Beispiel, eine Balzer Metallica in die Hand genommen / Originalpreis sollte 109,90 € sein, Sonderpreis 59,90 €. Die Rolle läuft super, aber....., nachdem ich die Spule zum vordersten Punkt gebracht habe und dann mal an der Spule gewackelt, unglaublich, wieviel Spiel die hatte. Das kann sich doch bei einem starken Drill sogar auf die Bremsscheiben übertragen. Dies ist nur ein Beispiel, ich kann weitere nennen z.B. Spro Red Arc usw. Dieses Spiel habe ich bei denen aus China bzw. Honkong nicht feststellen können. Der Versand war sehr günstig und schnell, ca. 9 Tage.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Grxzlx (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Warum werden hier Beiträge gelöscht?
Hier ist wohl Glasnost nicht erwünscht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hier ist schlicht Schleichwerbung weder erwünscht noch erlaubt..

Wie Du es auch bei Deiner Registrierung hier anerkannt hast.

Zum besseren Verständnis 4 Wochen Pause zum nachdenken..


----------



## singer (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Immer hart am durchgreifen der Thommy. Frohes Fest!#h


----------



## stefano89 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*

Kurz und knackig: Bis 22€ WARENWERT frei von Abgaben! Kommt man da rüber, wird der Versand mit verrechnet in den Abgaben. Also bei Feststellung, ob man was abgeben muss, wird nur der Warenwert berücksichtigt, bei den Berechnungen, wie viel man blechen darf, Versandkosten+Warenwert...


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Kurz und knackig: Bis 22€ WARENWERT frei von Abgaben!
> 
> Richtig, darf aber ruhig noch Versand zu kommen ist trotzdem frei.
> 
> ...



Zitat aus dem u.a. Link,

"Bemessungsgrundlage bei der Abgabenberechnung ist der Zollwert. Liegen der Einfuhr *keine kommerziellen Erwägungen* zugrunde, sind die Postgebühren - sofern diese nicht angemeldet - zum Zollwert *nicht hinzuzurechnen*."

Link,
http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/b0_postverkehr/a0_einfuhr/d0_abgabenfestsetzung/index.html

oder der selbe Inhalt nochmal anders ausgedrückt,
http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steu..._berichtigungen/c0_bef_vers_kosten/index.html (unter Postverkehr)


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem u.a. Link,
> 
> "Bemessungsgrundlage bei der Abgabenberechnung ist der Zollwert. Liegen der Einfuhr *keine kommerziellen Erwägungen* zugrunde, sind die Postgebühren - sofern diese nicht angemeldet - zum Zollwert *nicht hinzuzurechnen*."
> 
> ...



Beim Zoll.de haben die uns erzählt (per EMail nachgefragt), dass eine kommerzielle Sendung das ist, wenn du Geld dafür bezahlt hast. Also quasi immer. 

Unterm Strich haben wir hier so viele Beiträge, dass man nicht sagen kann, ob nun die Versandkosten mit einberechnet werden oder nicht, weil jedes Amt das so macht wie sie wollen. 

Bei meinem alten Zollamt haben die bisher immer (solange es eine Rechnung gab, wo Ware und Versand getrennt drauf standen) die Versandkosten rausgerechnet. 

Ebenso machen die das in Frankfurt, wenn ich an der Tür/Paketstelle die Zollgebühren bezahlen darf. 

Der FedEx Versand wird jedoch mit einberechnet - das hat irgendwas damit zu tun, weil FedEx keine Post ist. 


Wie auch immer, wenn man das erste mal bestellen will und das alles durchrechnet. Ware+Versand = Grundlage für den Zoll. Wenn der Zoll von sich auch den Versand rausrechnet wird es halt 2 -6 Euro billiger. 

Dann kriegt man ja raus, wie das örtliche Zollamt (solange man hinbestellt wird) das handhabt.


----------



## raini08 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo zusammen ich bin ja hier der NEULING UNTER DENN ALTEN ... und hab die erfahrung gemacht im ausland / POLEN z.b. du MUßT WISSEN WAS DU KAUFST BEI WEM DU KAUFST und dan noch die GARANTIE / UMTAUSCHRECHT. wenn du das alles beachtest UND DICH NICHT ÜBERS OHR HAUEN LÄSST kanste glück haben ... ODER AUCH NICHT !!! bis bald :vik:raini08


----------



## thomsen3 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

also wenn ich was für 1200 dollar momentan ca 825 euro was aus den usa kaufen würde, was müsste ich für die einfuhr zusätzlich abdrücken?
und wo und wann müsste man das anmelden?


----------



## Chrizzi (22. April 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Viel gelesen hast du hier nicht, oder?

Wie immer:

19 % EUST
+ Zoll (Angelgerät = 3.7 %)

Anmelden muss man erst ab 1000 Euro.


----------



## thomsen3 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Viel gelesen hast du hier nicht, oder?
> 
> Wie immer:
> 
> ...



nicht wirklich...
danke für die info


----------



## Lorenz (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo Kollegen

wielange dauert denn *surface-shipping* bei* cabelas*?
Hat da jemand *aktuelle Erfahrungswerte*?



*Einer alternativen günstigen Quelle (mit fairen Versandkosten) für die Driftmaster Rutenhalter wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt!*


----------



## volkerm (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo Lorenz,

ich wollte auch schon x-mal was bei cabelas bestellen.
Rechnen die die Fracht immer noch nach % vom Warenwert?
Surface- shipping 6-8 Wochen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Manne83 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hey,
kennt jemand ne Seite wo ich auch mit Pay Pal zahlen kann und auch ne gute Auswahl haben?
Danke #h


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,

habe eben von Cabelas eine Rute geliefert bekommen, St.Croix. Leider war das Transportrohr 
gebrochen und mit Klebeband geflickt worden.
Da hat einer beim Versand Scheixxe gebaut, habe im Beisein vom Paketboten geöffnet und gesehen dass die Rute gebrochen ist. Habe dann abgelehnt, bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht. Ist aber schon eine Frechheit ein gebrochenes Rohr zu Flicken und dann beim Adressaten so abzugeben.

Mal sehen#t

Lieferzeit war, ca. zwei Wochen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Das ist natürlich unverschämt!#t

Was für `ne Rute war es denn und was hat es all in gekostet?
Also Warenwert + Vers. + evtl. Zoll?


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich unverschämt!#t
> 
> Was für `ne Rute war es denn und was hat es all in gekostet?
> Also Warenwert + Vers. + evtl. Zoll?




TRS70MLF                                 7'                                 Fast                                 Medium Light                                 4-10                                 1/8-1/2                                 1                                 2"                                 7"
Habe die Rute für eine Bekannte, und dann für deren EXMann bestellt, in Bulgarien (Geschenk), über einen Freund da ich keine Kreditkarte habe, sie hat 70$ gekostet und der Versand war einmal, glaube ich etwas mit 8$ und dann nochmal extra nach dem Kauf 40$. Geld hat keine Rolle gespielt, da er genau diese Rute wollte.

Aber im Nachhinein muss ich sagen eine absolute Unverschämtheit, da der, dem die Rute bzw. das Transportrohr zerbrochen ist auf jeden Fall den Schaden bemerkt haben muss, spätestens beim Flicken des Rohrs.:r

Zoll wäre ja erst noch gekommen, Fedextechnisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Nochmal bitte.

1. Rutenpreis
2. Versandkosten
3. Wann wäre wieviel Zoll fällig gewesen?

Bulgarien, Kreditkarte und Ex-Frau waren zuviel.|kopfkrat:m

Mich interessiert was mich so etwas am Ende kosten würde.|supergri


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

70$ Angelrute
 8$ Versand
Dann muss man warten bis der Händler einem die
weiteren Versandkosten mitteilt.
40$
------
118$

und dann kommt noch die Mwst. mit 19% + ein paar % Zoll Angelgeräte

Zusammen *ca. 145$*, wobei es in diesem Fall nicht um ein Schnäppchen ging.|kopfkrat


----------



## doc_pepper (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich würde ja gerne eine Shakespeare Ugly Stick NG aus den USA bestellen, da die Dinger dort extremst günstig sind und ich mal die "USA-Allstar" Rute testen will. 

Kann mir jemand einen Shop empfehlen bei dem ich mit Paypal bezahlen kann und der nach D verschickt?

Danke!


----------



## porbeagle (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Was mal interresant wäre kam das nur im Transportrohr?
Ohne Umverpackung?
War das Klebeband bedruckt zb.`Nachverpackt durch DHL`oder ähnliches?


----------



## singer (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@ Wollebre
Das macht man genau so wie 3.2.1 es gemacht hat. Einfach ablehnen und niemand kann behaupten du(Empfänger) hat den Schaden verursacht.


----------



## porbeagle (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



singer schrieb:


> @ Wollebre
> Das macht man genau so wie 3.2.1 es gemacht hat. Einfach ablehnen und niemand kann behaupten du(Empfänger) hat den Schaden verursacht.


 


Nein, 
wenn es mit der DHL kam muß eine Niederschrift gemacht werden.
Ohne Niederschrift passiert gar nichts.Dann wird aufgrund der Schadensanzeige der Niederschrift wird die Verpackung geprüft.Ist die Ware nicht ausreichend geschützt Haftet die DHL nicht für den Schaden sondern der Absender.
Hier geht der Ärger dann los weil der Absender im Ausland sitzt.
Mit einfach nur Annahme verweigern ist überhaupt nichts getan.
Die Ware bleibt beschädigt dein Geld hat nach wie vor der Absender und du hast keine Papiere auf der Hand um etwas zu belegen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Nein,
> wenn es mit der DHL kam muß eine Niederschrift gemacht werden.
> Ohne Niederschrift passiert gar nichts.Dann wird aufgrund der Schadensanzeige der Niederschrift wird die Verpackung geprüft.Ist die Ware nicht ausreichend geschützt Haftet die DHL nicht für den Schaden sondern der Absender.
> Hier geht der Ärger dann los weil der Absender im Ausland sitzt.
> ...



Ich habe so gehandelt wie es mir der Bote gesagt hat, ohne annehmen hätte er mich nicht in das Rohr schauen lassen. Also Unterschrieben und wie empfohlen die Annahme verweigern. Der Schaden am Rohr war offensichtlich, und mit einem durchsichtigen Klebeband geflickt worden. Der Bote sagte mir auf nachfragen nichts von einem Protokoll etc., auf meine Frage sagte er zu mir er wird einen Vermerk schreiben.
Aber es stimmt ich habe mir im Nachhinein erst Gedanken gemacht, weil ich doch überrumpeln mit dem Schaden war und mich auf den Boten und seine Aussagen verlassen habe.|kopfkrat

War Firma Fedex.

Schon komisch, annehmen und Annahme verweigern.......


----------



## wolfgang (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Vorab möchte ich sagen, daß ich kein typischer Käufer von Artikel aus dem Ausland bin. Ich habe bisher bisher nur einmal einen gebrauchten Gegenstand für ca. 20 Dollar gekauft. 
Man sollte aber die Katze im Sack lassen.
Mit einem PKW im Ort 55km/h fahren oder mit 8 Büchsen Bier in Norwegen einreisen sind auch Gesetzesübertretungen.
Wieviel Lohnkoste in der Verwaltung unserer Zollämter (finanziert durch unsere Steuern) sollen aufgewendet werden, um bei meinen obigen Kauf vielleicht 5 € Zoll einzutreiben. Wir sollten hier nicht übertreiben.
Als Beispiel möchte ich anführen, daß ich schon selbst gesehen habe, wie zwei Angler bei der Einreise in Norwegen mit einem Kasten Bier obenauf keinerlei Probleme hatten.
Die Verhältnismäßigkeit spielt also schon eine Rolle.
Gruß


----------



## Lorenz (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

|wavey:


*Tacklewarehouse*
Ich bin probehalber mal auf checkout gegangen um nach den Versandkosten zu gucken...43 bzw. 53 $ Versandkosten per Fedex für ein paar Plano Boxen und Kleinteile |bigeyes  In der Auswahlliste der Versandvarianten sind ja wohl kaum die Warenpreise mit drin,denn dann wärs mir nen bissel wenig vorbekommen|kopfkrat


*Hat jemand eine günstige Quelle für Plano Gedöns oder ist das wegen der Größe immer so teuer zu verschicken?*
~12 Euro für ein Stück Plastik in Deutschland wollte ich nicht unbedingt ausgeben...


----------



## volkerm (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo Lorenz,

an dem Punkt scheitern auch einige meiner Auslandsaktivitäten.
Die Transportkosten bei den US- Händlern variieren enorm.
Einfach bei ebay weiter suchen, bis Du einen günstigen hast.
Auch wenn die angeblich nur innerhalb der US liefern (lt. ebay) lohnt oft eine PN.
Ist halt manchmal etwas mühsam.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## cHHristian (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

würde mir gerne die neue stradic bei twh bestellen: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Stradic_Spinning_Reels_FJ/descpage-SSFJ.html

aber was muss ich da noch drauf rechnen? bzw kann es auch sein, das der zoll das paket quasi übersieht und es nicht verzollt wird oder wie läuft das?
oder weiß jemand wann es die rolle in D geben wird?
mfgc h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Warenwert+Versandkosten+23%. Mehr kommt keinesfalls dazu.
Kann auch sein das kein EU-Zoll bzw. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer draufgeschlagen werden, allerdings kann der Zoll diese zwei Jahre lang nachfordern.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Bei meinen Einkäufen hat Tackelwarehouse mit Fedex versendet, die verlangen für die Zollabfertigung zusätzlich 10 Euro, das kommt auch noch drauf. Ich persönlich versuche Fedex immer aus dem Weg zu gehen, aber im Moment kenne ich keinen Händler der die Rollen sonst noch im Angebot hat.


----------



## cHHristian (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

wo haste das jetzt gelesen?
zb bei twh kostet die rolle ja $200, das sind ja unter 150€, dass heißt doch wiederrum das es zumindest zollfrei ist oder?
und kann mir jemand die versandkosten nennen? werde da nicht ganz schlau draus auf der seite.
danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

TackleWareHouse versendet per Fedex und wenn die die Zollabwicklung für dich übernehmen, also die anfallenden Gebühren erstmal vor strecken, lassen sie sich diesen "Service" extra bezahlen. Zumindest war das bei mir so.
wegen den Versandkosten würde ich einfach mal per Mail bei denen anfragen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

34USD für FedEx International Economy und 36USD für FedEx Int Priority. Einfach den Artikel in den Warenkorb legen, auf Checkout klicken, Empfängeradresse eingeben und nach einem Klick auf "Proceed" werden die Versandkosten angezeigt.


----------



## Crossi (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

zoll sparste bei unter 150€ satte 3%...allerdings zählen da versandkosten mit
also bist du dann wieder bei 22% wegen der mwst von 19%

gruß crossi


----------



## Gemini (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Bei Verfügbar (Stock) steht: 7/27, also seit gestern |kopfkrat

Ist ja leider oft so bei ganz neuen Modellen, ich werde die 
Sustain FGs wohl auch nicht Anfang Januar vor Ort kaufen können 
:c


----------



## allegoric (22. November 2011)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Gibt es eine Seite, die viele Angebote vereint? Also eine gute "Allroundseite"?


----------



## Slick (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Seit neustem auch mit Tracking(langsames Tracking in Sinne von Iloxx,Update periodisch) für 7-9 Dollar Versandkosten.

Nicht schlecht.|rolleyes

http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInternetWeb/index.jsp

die Seite wird in nächster Zeit meine meist besuchte Seite.

Class: First-Class Mail International
Service(s):  International Letter
 Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received

 The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on February 02, 2012 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Please be advised tracking is not available for this product. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## Jetblack (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@slick ...aber englisch kannst Du schon, oder?! 

Sorry, wenn ich so boshaft bin, aber:

Kein Tracking (weil die preiswerteste Versandoption das eben nicht beinhaltet), keine Einlieferung bisher (nur ne Anmeldung, das vielleicht was eingeliefert wird)

Da kann man auch drauf verzichten und weiter hoffen, oder ?!

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Slick (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Jetblack schrieb:


> @slick ...aber englisch kannst Du schon, oder?!
> 
> Sorry, wenn ich so boshaft bin, aber:
> 
> ...



Deswegen Schrieb ich ja *Tracking(langsames Tracking in Sinne von Iloxx,Update periodisch)*.Die Betonung liegt auf periodisch.

Please be advised *tracking is not available for this product*. Information, *if available, is updated periodically throughout the day*. Please check again later.

Den letzten Satz wirst du wohl lesen und verarbeiten können.

/edit
Es ist keine 1:1 Lokalisierung,aber immer hin besser wie nur zu hoffen.


----------



## Jetblack (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Falsch.

"Please be advised tracking is not available for this product" 
bedeutet, Tracking wird für diese Variante der Beförderung nicht angeboten. Weder der Versender noch Du bekommt eine Tracking Nummer. Wenn's weg ist, isses weg und niemand weis wo oder wann ...

Dass ist vom Konzept her ein "Brief oder Päckchen", aber kein Einschreiben oder Paket.

Viel Spass, wenn es denn nicht ankommen sollte.....


----------



## Slick (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich hab des öfteren schon in China und USA bestellt.Es kam bis jetzt immer alles an.Nur wenn man mehrmals beim gleichen Händler bestellt mit 2 Tagen Differenz und das eine Paket in 14 Tagen kommt und das andere in 40 Tagen,kommt man des öfteren ins Zweifeln.



Grüße


----------



## Slick (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Gerade vom Postboten bekommen.Am 2.02.2012 bestellt.Es fehlen noch 2 Päckchen(22 Euro Grenze).#6


----------



## Slick (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

weiter gehts





irgendwie sehen die Rapalas besser aus als die Luckycrafts.

Hab mir nochmals ein paar Rapalas bestellt und ein Paket ist noch unterwegs.


----------



## Slick (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Heute kam das andere Päckchen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Habe heute meine St.Croix Spinne aus der USA bekommen,16 Tage das ist OK wenn man 130 Euro sparen kann.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## flasha (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo,

hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit dem Kauf von Wobblern in der USA?Speziell "Walmart" usw. Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jmd. per PN ein paar Tipps zukommen lassen könnte. Meine Schwester ist bald dort und dann würde ich ihr gerne einen Wunschzettel mitgeben.  

Besten Dank.


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

gib ihr nen zettel mit den wunschmodellen und dem max preis mit und wenn sichs lohnt soll sie kaufen.

antonio


----------



## Slick (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Next #6

kam in 8 Tagen an.Top.:m





Grüße


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



flasha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit dem Kauf von Wobblern in der USA?Speziell "Walmart" usw. Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jmd. per PN ein paar Tipps zukommen lassen könnte. Meine Schwester ist bald dort und dann würde ich ihr gerne einen Wunschzettel mitgeben.
> 
> Besten Dank.


 
man sollte aber auch bei den anderen "Anbietern" schauen, sowie Gander Mountain, BassPro, ACADEMY, Cabella's etc.....lohnt sich wirklich!!!


----------



## mtropheus (3. April 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo

Ich habe mal folgende Frage.......

Ich suche nach einem günstigen Händler der die Spiderwire stealth als Großspule führt. Habt ihr da Tipps für mich? Ne 0,15er oder 0,17er wäre toll.
*
*


----------



## Knispel (3. April 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



mtropheus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mal folgende Frage.......
> 
> Ich suche nach einem günstigen Händler der die Spiderwire stealth als Großspule führt. Habt ihr da Tipps für mich? Ne 0,15er oder 0,17er wäre toll.


 
Schaust Du hier


----------



## mtropheus (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ja aber ich meinte mehr aus dem Ausland und dachte an Erfahrungswerte.
Da bringt mich de Google suche auch nicht weit!!!


----------



## Andi Fish (8. April 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo miteinander  

möchte was aus vermutlich Polen bestellen  
kann mir jemand sagen worauf ich achten muss? 
kann mir jemand die Umrechnung von zl in € sagen? 

Grüße und schöne Ostern!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. April 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Umrechnungskurse sollte man wohl selber finden können.

Wenn du ne Großbestellung machen willst, dürfte http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl
interessant sein. Lohnt sich aber auf Grund der Versandkosten nur für größere Bestellungen. Zahlung per PayPal, Shop in Euro, was willst du mehr?


----------



## Lorenz (23. April 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte wielange die *Zollabfertigung per Post* dauert wenn man dem Zollamt die Unterlagen zuschickt?

Fall1:
Mo. ging der Brief raus, Di. die Woche drauf kam das Paket dann bei mir an.


Fall2:
edit (20.6.):
Die Zollabfertigung per Post kann wohl auch ne Weile dauern...

edit (5.7.):
Am 8.6. vom Zoll an die Post zur Abfertigung übergeben und immernoch nicht da!

edit: Verschlampt,verloren,geklaut...


----------



## BrassDude (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Moin Leute! Bin gerade über das Produkt hier gestolpert https://www.imsmightybite.com/?rtag=buymightybite& Kann das was? Bzw. kennt das schon jemand von euch? In den USA anscheinend ziemlicher Renner. 

VG


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

wie es aussieht versendet der nur nach usa und canada.

antonio


----------



## prime caster 01 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Also ich holle mir nur noch Ruten und Rollen aus Japan klasse sachen zwar übels teuer aber gut. Mit Garantie habe ich auch kein problen
einfach dreckt zum hersteller schiken und die haben auch in Deutschland nin Werk.


----------



## BrassDude (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Danke für eure Antworten. Aber im allgemeinen: Ist das Mist oder eine sinnvolle Investition?


----------



## Bremer1985 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

moin,moin!
ich habe vor,bei ebay eine rolle zu ersteigern die 1975 hergestellt worden ist. allerdings wird sie aus england versteigert.habe ich da mit steuern zu rechnen? die rolle ist gebraucht aber ich dachte mir weil es ein sammlerstück ist könnte es da auch probleme geben!#c
danke vorab und bis dann,......


----------



## Jetblack (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Nein, keine Probleme seitens des Zolls oder wg. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, weil GB immer noch EU ist.

Das Alter der Ware ist absolut irrelevant.

MFG
Nick


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

England gehört zur EU, also musst Du nichts zahlen.


----------



## Bremer1985 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

vielen dank für die super schnelle antwort! bin erst seid gestern in diesem forum angemeldet und ich bin echt begeistert!


----------



## Bremer1985 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

habt ihr schon selber erfahrungen mit auslandkäufen gemacht?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ja.   .


----------



## Bremer1985 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

und? auch aus GB? gabs probleme?

-----------------------
Deine geistige Armut kotzt uns an


----------



## wisokij (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi,
wollt mal hier nen kleinere Shop vorstellen. Besonders Keitech und Crankbaits kann man gut und günstig kaufen. 

www.chadsmegabass.com

Der große Vorteil bei dem Verkäufer ist, dass ihr euch aussuchen könnt wie er die Sachen verschicken soll. (Tracking, yes, no....)
z.b. 5 Päkchen Keitech für $7,50 oder $17 Dollar (versichert)

Weiterhin kann man bei ihm mit *Paypal* bezahlen. Da ich keine Kreditkarte habe ist es schon von Vorteil.

Die *Versandkosten stehen nicht auf der Rechnung* wodurch man automatisch mehr einkaufen kann. Da der Zoll immer den Gesamtwert der Rechnung berücksichtigt.

Der Inhaber ist ein netter Kerl mit dem man paar E-Mails austasuchen kann


----------



## wisokij (14. November 2012)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hier nochmal ein Update:
Hab heut mein Päkchen bekommen, die Lieferzeit betrug genau 6 Tage.


----------



## michi12 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Schönen guten Abend,

wer hat von euch schon mal Kopyto Relax Gummifische importiert? Über ein paar Links bez. Shops in der USA wäre ich euch dankbar. |uhoh:


----------



## Ines (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage: 
Habe mir in England bei Gerrys eine Wattwurmpumpe bestellt, mit Mastercard bezahlt, das ist vier Wochen her. Geliefert wurde bis jetzt nichts. 

Auf der Webseite sind jetzt alle diese Pumpen als "temporarliy out of stock" markiert. Auf e-mails an den Laden antwortet keiner.

Ich frage mich, was tun. Kann man mit Mastercard gezahlte Beträge wieder zurückbuchen lassen? Mit wie langen Lieferzeiten aus England muss ich rechnen? Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch mehr Erfahrung damit als ich.


----------



## wisokij (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage:
> Habe mir in England bei Gerrys eine Wattwurmpumpe bestellt, mit Mastercard bezahlt, das ist vier Wochen her. Geliefert wurde bis jetzt nichts.
> 
> Auf der Webseite sind jetzt alle diese Pumpen als "temporarliy out of stock" markiert. Auf e-mails an den Laden antwortet keiner.
> ...



Zu der Bezahlung kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber aus Erfahrung dauert der Versand von England nach DE maximal 5 Tage.


----------



## ulfisch (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Bremer1985 schrieb:


> und? auch aus GB? gabs probleme?
> 
> -----------------------
> Deine geistige Armut kotzt uns an


Nein aus Gb ist es recht sicher, bisher kein Verlust.
Zudem nerft dich der Zoll nicht:m
Die Lieferzeiten können etwas lang sein.


----------



## Franky (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



wisokij schrieb:


> Zu der Bezahlung kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber aus Erfahrung dauert der Versand von England nach DE maximal 5 Tage.



Hmm - nicht unbedingt... Die königlich-englische Post ist mitunter noch zu Pferde unterwegs, und die müssen halt noch alle 4 Stunden a la Pony-Express rasten. Ausserdem gibt es Gerüchte, wonach noch Ruderboote für die Kanalüberfahrt eingesetzt werden. :q

Spaß beiseite, die schnellsten sind sie nicht wirklich. Ich habe auf Flifi-Material, Hakenbinder und anderes Zeugs via ebay und Amazon mitunter 2 Wochen gewartet. Die letzten 2 Matchman (ebay) wurden ad hoc verschickt und brauchten 9 Tage (Montag früh bestellt, Montag abend in die Post und  Freitag nächste Woche angekommen). Rekord steht bei 4 Tagen mit der Royal Mail!


----------



## ulfisch (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Franky schrieb:


> Hmm - nicht unbedingt... Die königlich-englische Post ist mitunter noch zu Pferde unterwegs, und die müssen halt noch alle 4 Stunden a la Pony-Express rasten. Ausserdem gibt es Gerüchte, wonach noch Ruderboote für die Kanalüberfahrt eingesetzt werden. :q
> 
> Spaß beiseite, die schnellsten sind sie nicht wirklich. Ich habe auf Flifi-Material, Hakenbinder und anderes Zeugs via ebay und Amazon mitunter 2 Wochen gewartet. Die letzten 2 Matchman (ebay) wurden ad hoc verschickt und brauchten 9 Tage (Montag früh bestellt, Montag abend in die Post und  Freitag nächste Woche angekommen). Rekord steht bei 4 Tagen mit der Royal Mail!


Das sind ziemlich genau meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Slick (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich habe heute meinen neuen Fishfinder geliefert bekommen aus Hong Kong und für den halben Preis.:m

Lieferzeit circa 1 Woche.Das Teil kommt an mein Futterboot.






Grüße


----------



## Jetblack (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Slick! Ich würd das löschen, auch wenn du stolz drauf bist.....


----------



## Slick (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Das Paket wurde vom Zoll ordnungsgemäß abgefertigt und der Warenwert+Porto(Angaben beim Zoll) entsprechen dem Kaufpreis.




Grüße


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

So ich hab hier sehr viel gelesen und dennoch bin ich verwirrt... Das ist aber auch ein komplizierter Mist...

Wer kann mir da mal was ausrechnen???

Ich will mir in den USA was bestellen. Kosten 479,95 $ das sind nach heutigem Stand 363,72 €. 

Was kommt jetzt noch ganz genau dazu???


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Rechne einfach ein Viertel drauf, dann biste etwas drüber aber auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich will mir in den USA was bestellen. Kosten 479,95 $ das sind nach heutigem Stand 363,72 €.
> 
> Was kommt jetzt noch ganz genau dazu???



19% EuSt und ~3,7% Zoll, macht dann 22,7%. Somit passt die Kalkulation von Torsk_SH ziemlich gut.


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ok, aber was genau kommen da für Gebühren dazu? Mwst, Einfuhr, Zoll....???

Ich möchte das ganz genau wissen. Eine ungefähre Rechnung hilft mir nicht... Ich möchte schon wissen, wie hoch welche Gebühr ist... Ich war auch schon auf www.zoll.de, aber da blickt ja keiner durch....


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> 19% EuSt und ~3,7% Zoll, macht dann 22,7%. Somit passt die Kalkulation von Torsk_SH ziemlich gut.



Aha danke danke auch Torsk :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Duke Nukem (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Meine Zollstelle rechnet da etwas anders. Erst Zoll auf Warenwert einschl. Versand und auf die Gesamtsumme dann 19% EUSt.


  Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Demnach würde ich 102,72 € sparen... Das ist ja schon einmal nett...


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Meine Zollstelle rechnet da etwas anders. Erst Zoll auf Warenwert einschl. Versand und auf die Gesamtsumme dann 19% EUSt.
> 
> 
> Andreas



Da haben wir´s ja schon wieder.... Verwirrung.... #q:c


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Aha danke danke auch Torsk :vik::vik::vik:



die 3,7% kann man nicht so einfach festmachen.
je nach warengruppe gibt es da verschiedene prozentsätze.
also kommt drauf an was du kaufst.

antonio


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Da haben wir´s ja schon wieder.... Verwirrung.... #q:c



Deshalb ja die simple Faustformel 
Einsparungen auf die solch minimale Abweichungen Auswirkung haben sind eh Quatsch.

Bei Deiner Rechnung passt das doch! Ob nun 10€ mehr oder weniger, ~100€ haste gespart.

PS: Wir reden doch über Angelkram oder?


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



antonio schrieb:


> die 3,7% kann man nicht so einfach festmachen.
> je nach warengruppe gibt es da verschiedene prozentsätze.
> also kommt drauf an was du kaufst.
> 
> antonio



Es ist ne Watjacke . Unter welcher Warengruppe läuft das? Ich konnte es jedenfalls unter zoll.de nicht herausfinden.;+


----------



## Duke Nukem (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Dafür gibt's die Tarikliste

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...tion.jsp?Lang=de&Expand=true&SimDate=20110226

Viel Spaß 


Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's die Tarikliste
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...tion.jsp?Lang=de&Expand=true&SimDate=20110226
> 
> ...



Ja neeee is klar #c|bigeyes


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wer sich schon einmal eine Watjacke in den USA bestellt hat, der soll sich bitte bei mir melden.... Das ist einfacher... lol


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hatte mal ein ähnliches problem, der zoll wollte bei geflochtener 11, was weiß ich % haben.
er hatte diese als irgendwelche kunstfasern eingestuft.
auf den einwand, daß dies angelzubehör sei, wurden dann die 3, % berechnet.
mit der watjacke sollte es sich genau so verhalten.
wobei ich mit klamotten vorsichtig wäre wenns nicht paßt was dann.
hier herum ist zurückschicken ja kein problem(finanziell) aber nach übersee?

antonio


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



antonio schrieb:


> hatte mal ein ähnliches problem, der zoll wollte bei geflochtener 11, was weiß ich % haben.
> er hatte diese als irgendwelche kunstfasern eingestuft.
> auf den einwand, daß dies angelzubehör sei, wurden dann die 3, % berechnet.
> mit der watjacke sollte es sich genau so verhalten.
> ...



Ich kann doch die Watjacke, die ich haben möchte, hier anprobieren und dann in den USA bestellen. Sollte also kein Problem werden.... So habe ich es jedenfalls vor.


----------



## Duke Nukem (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Angelkram ist normalerweise 3,7%

Aber ich vermute mal eine Watjacke läuft unter Bekleidung und da wird's dann schon komplizierter weil es um das Material geht.

D.h. Watjacken können durchaus unterschiedlich hoch mit Zoll belegt  werden. Das kann schon mal 12% betragen. Von mehr habe ich aber noch  nicht gehört.

Du kannst aber auch per Mail beim Zoll anfragen. Musst nur genau wissen woraus die Jacke ist.


Andreas

PS. Hier im Laden anprobieren um dann im Internet zu bestellen finde ich jetzt nicht so dolle.


----------



## Jetblack (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



> PS. Hier im Laden anprobieren um dann im Internet zu bestellen finde ich jetzt nicht so dolle.



Eine eher dezente Untertreibung...

@slick .... ich dachte eher an die CE Zertifizierung..


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ansichtssache... Ich spare und das zählt für mich... Als wenn ich ganz alleine sowas schlimmes mache und ganz doll betrügen würde... Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Mich stört es nicht, ob sich daran jemand stört ... Dann müsst ihr auch all die Leute in die Mangel nehmen und mit dem Finger drauf zeigen, die im Ausland bestellen, denn das ist dann ja auch nicht so dolle, weil dann unsere Händler ja nix mehr verdienen ... Ich glaube, ihr bestellt auch im Ausland...:q 

Ihr dürft gerne ein Thema erstellen, wo ihr das anprangern könnt. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall bei dieser Diskussion dabei... Ihr könnt das meinetwegen supermegadoof finden. :vik:

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für die Hilfe...#h#h#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ansichtssache... Ich spare und das zählt für mich... Als wenn ich ganz alleine sowas schlimmes mache und ganz doll betrügen würde... Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Mich stört es nicht, ob sich daran jemand stört ... Dann müsst ihr auch all die Leute in die Mangel nehmen und mit dem Finger drauf zeigen, die im Ausland bestellen, denn das ist dann ja auch nicht so dolle, weil dann unsere Händler ja nix mehr verdienen ... Ich glaube, ihr bestellt auch im Ausland...:q
> 
> Ihr dürft gerne ein Thema erstellen, wo ihr das anprangern könnt. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall bei dieser Diskussion dabei... Ihr könnt das meinetwegen supermegadoof finden. :vik:
> 
> Jedenfalls vielen Dank für die Hilfe...#h#h#h


 
Na ja, so ganz verstanden hast du das wohl nicht. Ich kaufe fast nur mein Tackle in den USA (bin beruflich öfter in Houston / Tx). Aber ich nehme hier keinen "Service" in Anspruch und probiere was an etc. Und auch wenn es viele mchen, ist es noch lange nicht "legitim")
Sicherlich soll jeder dort kaufen wo er meint........ gerade weil die Preise hier nun garnicht gerechtfertigt sind etc.

Hat nichts mir anprangern zu tun, nur eben dein Verhalten ist nicht gerade prall gegenüber den Händlern hier 

Aber jeder wie er meint..............


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ganz genau jeder, wie er meint. Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden, was gemeint war ! 

Und falls ich jemandem mit meinem "Verhalten" auf den Schlips getreten bin, möge er es mir verzeihen #6


----------



## Slick (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Eine eher dezente Untertreibung...
> 
> @slick .... ich dachte eher an die CE Zertifizierung..



Okay,

es steht zumindest  CE ROHS drauf.Da aber auch das gleiche Gerät  in DE verkauft wird,wird es schon passen,aber natürlich unter anderem Namen.#h



Grüße


----------



## Ederseeangler (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie teuer der normale bzw. Express-Versand(7-10 Tage) bei Tackle Warehouse ist? Es würde sich lediglich um eine (14$), höchstens zwei Rollen Schnur (150m) handeln ODER ein paar Köderchen. Die Kosten der Waren selbst würden sich jeweils immer unter 20€ belaufen.

Dazu würde ich noch gerne wissen, wie lange man auf die Päckchen warten müsste. Bei IloveHardbait war alles immer zwischen 10 und 14 Tagen bei mir


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Meine Zollstelle rechnet da etwas anders. Erst Zoll auf Warenwert einschl. Versand und auf die Gesamtsumme dann 19% EUSt.
> 
> 
> Andreas



Wo ist den da der Unterschied?

z.B. 100€ + 3,7% + 19% = 123,403€
      100€ + 19% + 3,7% = 123,403€

Versandkosten müßen eigndlich immer mitverzollt werden.

Habe mir früher auch (Angel)Kleidung in USA bestellt. Bei Angeljacken, Hosen und sogar Schuhe war das eigendlich kein Problem, anprobieren im Deutschen Schop war nie notwendig, ist schon von Vorteil wenn man einen Standartkörper hat.


----------



## Duke Nukem (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Die von mir beanstandete Rechenweise bestand darin, Zoll und EUSt zu addieren um sie zu berechnen. Die Steuer wird aber auch auf den Zoll erhoben und deshalb muss nacheinander gerechnet werden.

  Bei den Versandkosten muss genau genommen nur der Teil zur Berechnung herangezogen werden, der ausserhalb der EU angefallen ist. Nur fällt die Aufteilung in der Praxis schwer.|supergri


  Andreas


----------



## pxrxx12 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

So ganz kann ich die Rechnerei um Zoll und MWST nicht nachvollziehen, da doch jedem , der rechnen kann klar sein muss, dass er letztlich so gut wie NICHTS spart.
Wer auf dem deutschen Onlinemarkt ordentlich recherchiert, wird immer mindestens genauso günstig einkaufen können, wenn nicht sogar günstiger. Und mal ganz ehrlich: wegen ein paar Blinker und Haken eine Order in den USA aufzugeben, das hat für mich etwas Exotisches, mit Vernunft hat das nichts mehr zu tun.
Hier einmal ein Beispiel: Garmin echomap 50s (Echolotkombi).
Günstigstes Angebot mit Geber: $499. Das wären 499:1,3 = 383 Euro. Versandkosten $59, das sind 45 Euro.
Macht zusammen : 428,00 Euro.
mit Zoll : 428 x 1,037 = 443,83 Euro
mit MWST: 443,83 x 1,19 = 528,12 Euro
Standard Preis Deutschland : 509,00 Euro
Billigster recherchierter Preis in Deutschland : 430 Euro incl. versand und Steuer, das ist exakt der USA Preis ohne Zoll und ohne MWST!!. 

In Einzelfällen kann es sich allerdings lohnen, einen Preisvergleich in GB durchzuführen, da hier beim Kauf innerhalb des EU Raums keine MWST und kein Zoll anfällt.
Beispielartikel : Schwimmanzug Sundridge Crossflow (einer der besten atmungsaktiven). Hier kann man bis zu 100 Euro sparen.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (1. März 2013)

Hm...
Bei teuren geflochtenen schnüren wie z.b. Power pro, kann sich das sehr wohl rechnen und tut es auch wenn man in usa ordert.
Wenn ich mir bei 270m ca. nen 10er sparen kann ist das für mich schon recht ok und auch lohnenswert. 
Auch bei grösseren bestellungen ist das auf jeden fall rentabel aber eben nicht bei allen dingen.
Gruss
2fast2real

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## antonio (1. März 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

paree, du hast *ein* beispiel herausgezogen, wo es nicht klappt.
es gibt aber genügend beispiele wo enorme preisunterschiede bestehen, so daß es sich rechnet.


----------



## pxrxx12 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich bin für jedes Rechenbeispiel aus den USA zu haben.
Power Pro $14,99 /150 yards (= 137 m).
Mit Zoll und MWST sind das ca 15 Euro. Bei diesem Preis ist noch kein einziger Dollar Porto enthalten.
Porto liegt bei $11,58 , bei größeren Mengen auch höher.

Auf der Großspule gibts die Schnur bei uns (AM Angelsport) bereits für 8,99 Euro/100m. Für 15 Euro ist die Schnur im 100m Gebinde an jeder Strassenecke zu haben.


----------



## Duke Nukem (1. März 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Vorab, unter 150,-€ zahlt man kein Zoll und unter 22,-€ auch keine Steuer.

  Bei den Waren, die ich in USA etc. bestelle, spare ich etwa 20-40% und meistens sind das Dinge, die ich in keinem Laden meiner Umgebung bekomme.


  Andreas


----------



## antonio (1. März 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



paree12 schrieb:


> Ich bin für jedes Rechenbeispiel aus den USA zu haben.
> Power Pro $14,99 /150 yards (= 137 m).
> Mit Zoll und MWST sind das ca 15 Euro. Bei diesem Preis ist noch kein einziger Dollar Porto enthalten.
> Porto liegt bei $11,58 , bei größeren Mengen auch höher.
> ...



1. bsp.  300 yards pp für 20-22 € inklusive versand.
2. bsp. ist jetzt schon ne weile her, shimano tld 20 zweigang gabs in übersee für die hälfte des preises hier

antonio


----------



## u-see fischer (1. März 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



paree12 schrieb:


> Ich bin für jedes Rechenbeispiel aus den USA zu haben.


Mal meine Rechnung:

3 x Luckycraft Pointer 100sp zum Stückpreis von 12,xx€ macht 36,xx€
Bei Abnahme von 3 Stk entfallen beim besagten Shop die Versandkosten.
19% Steuer und 3,7% Zoll macht dann summa summarum 44,25€

Günstigster Shop in DE (Ebay) 19,-€/Stk. macht bei 3 Stk,- 57,70€, Versandkosten betragen 2,40€ macht dann 61,-€
Zoll und Steuern fallen keine an.

Wenn ich nun die 44,25€ den 61,-€ gegenüberstelle macht das eine Ersparnis von ca. 16,-€

In den meisten Fällen werden keine Steuern und Zoll erhoben, Ersparnis steigt dann um nochmal 8,-€

Zugegeben, es lohnt sich nicht blindlinks in den Staaten einzukaufen, bei manchen Artikel kann man sehr wohl sparen.
Daher gilt: Preis in $ inkl. Versand * Wechelkurs * 1,19 (19%EUST) * 1,037 (3,7%Zoll), wenn dann günstiger kaufen, wenn nicht Finger davon.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (1. März 2013)

paree12 schrieb:


> Ich bin für jedes Rechenbeispiel aus den USA zu haben.
> Power Pro $14,99 /150 yards (= 137 m).
> Mit Zoll und MWST sind das ca 15 Euro. Bei diesem Preis ist noch kein einziger Dollar Porto enthalten.
> Porto liegt bei $11,58 , bei größeren Mengen auch höher.
> ...



Hi
Ich finde es durchaus intressant mit den 9&euro; pro 100m von der großspule bei euch und wenn ich jetzt eine rolle bei am angelsport bestellen würde täte ich mir diese auch auf jeden fall bespulen lassen. Ich kaufe aber immer gerne diese 300yds spulen im orginalkarton da diese von der menge her recht gut auf meine rollen passen. Das päckchen auf dem foto ist vor ein paar tagen bei mir angekommen und hat inc. versand 21,75 gekostet. Wenn mir am angelsport diese schnur zum selben preis auf orginalspulen verkauft nehme ich auch gerne mehrere ;-)
Gruss
2fast2real

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## pxrxx12 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

O.K., ich will die Diskussion nicht weiter ausweiten, ich denke jeder kann für sich entscheiden, was er wo bestellen möchte.

Nur , um beim letzten Beispiel Luckycraft Pointer 100spn zu bleiben: ich habe auf die Schnelle mehrere Shops gefunden, die den Wobbler für  17,99Euro/Stück anbieten und gerade in diesem speziellen Fall gab es auch noch ein Angebot: 3 Stück für 35 Euro (natürlich Neuware). Preise recherchieren lohnt sich in jedem Fall und wie bekannt, Ebay ist in Sachen Preis nicht das Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (1. März 2013)

Sorry ich habe das bild vergessen.

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## jkc (1. März 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Weiteres Beispiel:

3 x Savage Gear Real Eel loose Body 40cm

De: 3x19,5€+4,95€ Versand=63,45€

USA: 3x9,95$+20$ Versand=49,85$=38,35€+Paypalhalsabschneiderwechselkurszuschlag rd. 40€ + 19% Mehrwertsteuer= 47,6€ --> Ersparnis von 15,85€ oder auch 25% 
Klebt der Zoll noch nen grünen Sticker drauf (womit ich aber zunächst mal nicht rechnen würde!) kommt noch die Mehrwertsteuer in Höhe 7,6€ zur Ersparnis hinzu...

Grüße JK


----------



## u-see fischer (1. März 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



paree12 schrieb:


> Nur , um beim letzten Beispiel Luckycraft Pointer 100spn zu bleiben: ich habe auf die Schnelle mehrere Shops gefunden, die den Wobbler für  17,99Euro/Stück anbieten und gerade in diesem speziellen Fall gab es auch noch ein Angebot: 3 Stück für 35 Euro (natürlich Neuware). Preise recherchieren lohnt sich in jedem Fall und wie bekannt, Ebay ist in Sachen Preis nicht das Maß aller Dinge.



Wo ist denn ein Link zu dem Angebot? Bei 3 Stk. für 35,-€ würde ich sofort zuschlagen, Google hat bei mir als günstigsten Shop nur 19,-€ ausgespuckt.


----------



## pxrxx12 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ter-100sp-neu+ovp-wobbler/102144720-230-13329

Händler für 17,99 über idealo


----------



## Lorenz (1. März 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



paree12 schrieb:


> ...und gerade in diesem speziellen Fall gab es auch noch ein Angebot: 3 Stück für 35 Euro (natürlich Neuware).



*Stimmt nicht! Das ist falsch!*
35,- ist der Preis ohne Versand. Es handelt sich offenbar um eine Privatperson...Bewertungen oder dergleichen sind für mich so spontan nicht einsichtig.

Mit Versand 37,50 (unversichert). Wenn er sagt "ich habs verschickt", hast du Pech gehabt. Versichert sind es 40,-.

Es handelt sich zudem um ein Set. Man kann nicht die Farben kaufen die man will. Den Chatreuse-shad würde ich selbst für 7,- nicht nehmen.


Für etwa 37,- inkl. Versand bekomme ich von einem renommierten Verkäufer, bei dem ich schon zigmal bestellt habe, genau die Pointer 100 die ich will direkt nachhause.





> Händler für 17,99 über idealo


...auch falsch!
Siehe Versandkosten, siehe oben.

Der Anbieter hat 9 Modelle des Pointer 100! 
Der renommierte Händler aus den USA hat 348.





> Ich bin für jedes Rechenbeispiel aus den USA zu haben.
> Power Pro $14,99 /150 yards (= 137 m).
> Mit Zoll und MWST sind das ca 15 Euro. Bei diesem Preis ist noch kein einziger Dollar Porto enthalten.
> Porto liegt bei $11,58 , bei größeren Mengen auch höher.
> ...



Ich hab mal schnell geguckt. 

300yards PowerPro 15 lb für 24,- inkl. Versand von einem renommierten Anbieter. 

Dein genannter Preis von....: 2,75 *8,99 = 24,762    +Versand
Moment mal...machen die das? Versenden die Kleinstmengen? Mindermengenzuschlag? Zeugs kaufen das man garnicht braucht?
Wenn sie es machen und keinen Mindermengenzuschlag nehmen, was ich bezweifel, dann sind es 6,95 Versand, also ~32,- für die Spule. Alternative Anbieter die Kleinstmengen verschicken sind möglicherweise teurer.










*...und übrigens:

Ihr könnt alle kaufen wo ihr wollt!* 
Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Gründen sich individuell in der eigenen Situation für oder gegen irgendwas zu entscheiden, hier oder da zu kaufen...jeder muss selbst wissen was er macht.


----------



## Renkenjäger (28. Mai 2013)

*Echolot von Lowrance*

Hallo 
Ich suche eine Adresse in den USA zum Kauf von einem Lowrance HDS 7 oder HDS 8.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Möglicherweise hat der eine oder andere schon Erfahrungen mit einem Schop.
Danke vorab.

Renkenjäger


----------



## Jetblack (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

@Renkenjäger 

Shops mit Lowrance gibt's ne Menge in den USA. Vermutlich werden die Dir aber keines direkt nach DE verkaufen, weil Lowrance in der Vergangenheit ziemlich drauf geachtet hat, dass die Vertriebswege eingehalten werden.

Falls Du doch Erfolg hast, bekommst Du evtl. ein Gerät ohne CE Zulassung, was dann beim Zoll (wenn Deine Sendung überprüft wird) zuverlässig einbehalten wird. Dann kannst Du zusehen, wie Du dein Geld wieder bekommst.

In Anbetracht dieser Unwägbarkeiten würde ich bei derartiger Elektronik vom Versuch abraten.

Gruss Nick


----------



## rafa (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Was wieder mal typisch ist: Habe mich jetzt für 5 Wochen Teneriffa online mit Ausrüstung eingedeckt.
Bestellverlauf
Am 26.6 bei Askari
Am 28.6 bei Melton Tackle International - die sitzen in Anaheim/CA
Am 28.6 Angelcenter Karlsruhe (fishingtackle24)
Am 28.6 Goodrig.de
Am 1.7 bei Nordfishing77

Das Einzige was bis jetzt angekommen ist sind die Shimano Waxwings von Melton (am 1.7!) -> die haben das Zeug über den Atlantik zu mir shippern müssen
|kopfkrat


----------



## Andre´ (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich habe einen Kumpel der ist nach China ausgewandert, gibt es irgend etwas dort was es lohnt, mir mal zu schicken ? Bei made in China hab ich immer so meine Probleme^^


----------



## DrNice (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Also ich habe schon des öfteren in China eingekauft, zuletzt 500m geflochtene Schnur für 13$. Die kam direkt ohne Zoll an. Meistens genügt es em Zoll, wenn dort als Wert 10 oder 20$ drauf steht. Wenn die den verdacht auf Schmuggel oder Markenpiraterie o.ä. haben, wirds geröngt und aufgemacht.
Höherpreisiges würde ich dort allerdings niemals bestellen. Mein Limit liegt bei 50$.


----------



## Robmantuto (30. August 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Habe eine Frage, bekommt man in USA oder das Raymarine Dragonfly günstiger als in Deutschland?
Kann mir mal einer den renommierten Händler nennen, würde auch gerne Reel Eels günstiger kaufen wollen.


----------



## pxrxx12 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Um den Preis in den USA zu erfahren, einfach Ebay USA aufrufen und das Raymarine eingeben.
Von einem Import würde ich abraten, da 19% Mehrwertsteuer und Zollgebühren veranschlagt werden müssen und die Versandkosten aus USA sehr hoch sind, so dass sich der Preisvorteil nicht mehr rechnet.
Hinzu kommt die Unsicherheit bei der Gewährleistung, die der Händler in den USA erbringen müßte. Willst Du dann das Gerät dorthin zurückschicken? Raymarine Deutschland kann eine Garantieabwicklung bei Importgeräten verweigern und tut das in der Regel auch, was ich verstehen kann.
Wer aus einer USA Reise ein solches Gerät mitbringt, muss es beim Zoll deklarieren, da der Wert die Freigrenze für mitgebrachte Waren überschreitet. Da wird ebenso Zoll und MWST fällig.
Deklarierst Du nicht und wirst kontrollieren, dann kann das wegen versuchter Steuerhinterziehung teuer werden.

Mein Rat: Such Dir einen guten deutschen Fachhändler, z.B. Jürgen Enßlin, und frag mal nach dem Hauspreis. Vielleicht ist ja bei dem ein oder anderen Gerät noch etwas mehr Rabatt möglich. Dann bist Du jedenfalls auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi Leute, Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage. Ich suche jetzt schon einige Wochen eine gute , nicht zu teure Baitcastrolle zum Lernen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen , ich meine keinen Billigschrott. Nun bin ich beim Stöbern auf Ebay au ein Angebot gestoßen was mich neugierig gemacht hat. Dort wird eine Baitcastrolle für umgerechnet etwa 35 Euro angeboten. Der Anbieter schreibt das es sich um einen Werksverkauf handelt und das man daher den Preis so " Günstig" gestalten könne. Die Rolle macht auch vom Optischen her keinen Schlechten. Aber der Anbieter sitzt mit seiner Firma in Hong Kong. Nun meine Frage, Wer war den schon mal so mutig und hat sich was direkt aus Fernost, speziel aus Hong Kong, was schicken lassen. Hat sich jemand mal an eine solche Rolle gewagt und wenn, was kann er oder sie mir darüber berichten? Ich möchte nur ungern auf die Schnautze fallen, denn Geldschei..er sind wir ja alle nicht, um die Moneten mal eben irgendwelchen Gaunern ins maul zu werfen.|kopfkrat


----------



## pxrxx12 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wer heute noch glaubt, Artikel seien in Asien deutlich billiger als hier beim Discounter, dem will ich den Glauben nicht nehmen.
Noname Produkte, die "gut aussehen" gibt es in allen Sparten und "Billigstpreise" auch. Was man letztlich für einen solchen Preis bekommt, kann sich jeder ausmalen, der es realistisch einzuschätzen vermag und nicht irgendwelchen Wunschvorstellungen erliegt. Eine qualitativ ansprechende Baitcast Rolle für 35 Euro kann man allen ernstes nicht erwarten. Ich selbst habe schon aus Hong Kong und  Malaysia importiert. Es waren alles Artikel von namhaften Herstellern. Der Preisvorteil war mit Zoll und MWST zwar noch im geringen Maße vorhanden, rechnete sich aber letztlich nicht, schon gar nicht, wenn ein Service Fall eintreten sollte oder man das Teil zurückgeben will.


----------



## chris1816 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte gern aus Japan eine Rolle bestellen und habe aber absolut keine Erfahrungen mit den Zusatzkosten, Zoll, gängige Versandkosten, etc.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen aktuellen Stand geben, was mich noch zusätzlich erwartet.
Bei dem Bestellpreis handelt es sich um 245 Euro ohne Versandkosten.


Lg chris


----------



## antonio (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

19% einfuhrsteuer 
3, zerquetschte % zoll für angelgerät/zubehör.
hättest du dir den tröt mal durchgelesen, wüßtest du es.

antonio


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



chris1816 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte gern aus Japan eine Rolle bestellen und habe aber absolut keine Erfahrungen mit den Zusatzkosten, Zoll, gängige Versandkosten, etc.
> 
> ...



Falls nach einer bestimmten japanischen  Rolle ausbist schau auch bei ebay,.com und auf eineigen spanischen,franzoesischen croatischen und  italienischen Webseiten rein. Einige Haendler aus der Gegend haben somanche Exoten von Brandungsrollen im Programm. Frag allerdings immer den Evrkaeufer ob die Rolle auf Lager ist und bezahle nur mit PAYPAL. 
Falls aus irgendeinem Grund eine Rueckerstatttung gibt bekommst den gleichen Betrag zurueckerstattet den Du bezahlst hast ansonsten kann es sein das durch Wechselkurs Du Geld verlierst oder gewinnst. Bankgebueheren fallen so auch nicht an. Einige Haendler verlangen allerdings paar % Paypal gebuehren. 

Aus der EU importiert bezahlst keine Mwst und Zoll.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hab ich auch so gemacht. Ne Daiwa Bay Jigging die ich bis dato nur in japanischen Onlineshops gesehen hatte, hab ich dann durch nen Tip in Frankreich bestellt. Super Preis ohne den ganzen Zollkram. Falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte, siehst Du ja 2. Postings höher was für Kosten auf dich zukommen.


----------



## Haumieze (4. April 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ein Kollege von mir hat Ronz-Köder im Amiland bestellt und nach 3 Wochen!!! durfte er beim Zollamt antreten.Ergebniss: Die Dinger waren teurer als wenn man sie hier gekauft hätte....
Meine Erfahrungen mit Angelzeug aus dem Ausland waren bis dato nur positiv. Hab des öfteren Köder und Schnüre in einem Shop in Guernsey(Kanalinsel) bestellt und alles war innerhalb von 10 Tagen da. Vor 2 Monaten erst im Amiland eine Avet JX gekauft für 208 Euro incl. Versand und sämtlichen Steuern. Musste mich um nix kümmern, haben alles die gemacht. Und hat auch nur 11 Tage gedauert. Das Preisersparniss hat sich gelohnt. Deshalb gleich auch noch ne Avet SX nachgeordert-und innerhalb von 10 Tagen war das Teil da. Preis 158 Euro incl. aller Kosten und Steuern. Bezahlt per Paypal. Würde ich immer wieder machen. Fazit: Vergleichen lohnt sich,und doch muss es jeder für sich entscheiden....


----------



## Riesenangler (4. April 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo Leute, ich war schon drauf und dran mir eine zweite Baitcastrolle in den Staaten zu bestellen. Mir hat aber ein Bekannter erzählt das die Amirollen, auch wenn es die selben Modelle sein sollen, ein andere Bremssysteme haben sollen, welche nach erreichen einen Werksseitig eingestellten Höchstgrenze , nachgeben sollen, auch wenn man die Kampfbremse voll zugezogen haben sollte. Ist da was dran? Denn wenn ja, dann lass ich es. Für mich muss einen Bremse zu sein, wenn ich es denn will.


----------



## pike-81 (4. April 2014)

Moinsen!
Halte ich für Blödsinn. 
Müßte ja auch auf der Explosionszeichnung (Shematic) zu erkennen sein. 
Außerdem hat JEDE Bremse ihre Maximalkraft. Das ist von Rolle zu Rolle unterschiedlich. 
Petri


----------



## antonio (4. April 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich war schon drauf und dran mir eine zweite Baitcastrolle in den Staaten zu bestellen. Mir hat aber ein Bekannter erzählt das die Amirollen, auch wenn es die selben Modelle sein sollen, ein andere Bremssysteme haben sollen, welche nach erreichen einen Werksseitig eingestellten Höchstgrenze , nachgeben sollen, auch wenn man die Kampfbremse voll zugezogen haben sollte. Ist da was dran? Denn wenn ja, dann lass ich es. Für mich muss einen Bremse zu sein, wenn ich es denn will.



was ist denn die kampfbremse bei baitcastern?

antonio


----------



## Riesenangler (5. April 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ok, dann nenn ich sie eben Sternbremse.


----------



## antonio (5. April 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

wie pike schon sagte jede rolle hat ne maximale bremskraft und die ist eben je nach rolle verschieden groß.
das hat nix mit amiproduktion oder dergleichen zu tun.

antonio


----------



## micvo (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hey Leute. 
 Ein Bekannter bestellt div. Kleinteile etc schon mal in Asien. 
 Er gab mir folgende Adresse: http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-Fishing-c-1760.html

 Er ist recht zufrieden und hatte auch noch keine Probleme. 
 Nun zu meiner Frage: |kopfkrat
 Welche Shops im Ausland könnt ihr noch empfehlen und was habt ihr da so für Erfahrungen gemacht?
 MfG
 Michael


----------



## flasha (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo, könnt ihr mir gute Shops im Ausland empfehlen? Für Ruten/Rollen und Wobbler... Öfters wurden hier schicke Wobbler aus Fernost präsentiert. Leider weiß ich nicht genau wo man schauen soll bzw. Welche Shops seriös sind. Danke!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

hi,

beachte bitte, dass der Euro momentan sehr günstig ist und sich daher ein einkauf im ausland nur bedingt lohnt!

Nosta


----------



## ulfisch (28. September 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



flasha schrieb:


> Hallo, könnt ihr mir gute Shops im Ausland empfehlen? Für Ruten/Rollen und Wobbler... Öfters wurden hier schicke Wobbler aus Fernost präsentiert. Leider weiß ich nicht genau wo man schauen soll bzw. Welche Shops seriös sind. Danke!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Plat.jp
hat fast alles
und ist zuverlässig

Im Prinzip hatte ich bei allen Shops kaum Probleme
wenn etwas viel zu günstig ist z.B.: new Exist für 350 Euro ect. dann Finger weg
und immer darauf achten, das der Shop Paypal hat.


----------



## canyonbiker (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wobei plat.jp wirklich viel im Shop hat, leider auch vieles nicht liefern kann. Da ist der Shop nicht so dolle aktuell.


----------



## ulfisch (2. November 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Nee sind sie nicht, habe ich ihnen mal per Mail mitgeteilt, weil ich es nicht so geil finde mir 2 Wochen zu überlegen welche Rute zur Rolle bzw. umgekehrt passt nur um dann bei meiner zig Hundert Euro Bestellung darauf hingewiesen zu werden, dass besagter Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar ist.

Sollte ich Interesse an einem Artikel habe frage ich immer nach ob er noch da ist, auch wenn ich ihn dann nicht kaufe...nicht nur bei Plat


----------



## ulfisch (26. November 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Geil oder, da ist die Bestellung(Sperrgut) in 3 Tagen von JAP nach GER gekommen, nur um dann 1 Woche beim Zoll zu liegen.
Die übergeben es DHL-Express, der natürlich irgendwann tagsüber anmarschiert und mir einen gelben Zettel an die Türe klebt.

Toll ist, dass ich nicht zum Zoll watscheln muss aber die Möglichkeit einer 2.Zustellung lässt mir 2 Zeitfenster zur Wahl
VOR 12Uhr oder von 12-17UHR#6#q
Also denke ich "geilo" da gibts ne Express Station an der ich es abholen kann, das ist aber leider keine Packstation sondern eben eine Express und die ist in Unterschleißheim(könnte ich direkt vorm Angeln) also am Ars**.

Bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig mich (immerhin) Samstags beliefern zu lassen.

Das sind fast 2 Wochen nach der Bestellung und ich darf natürlich fein mein ExpressVersand verzollen lassen:c

Ich kann euch gar nicht erklären wie sehr ich die Arbeitsweise des Zolls verachte#d


----------



## ulfisch (27. November 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Kaum beschwert man sich mal
der Fahrer hat noch mal angerufen und kam gegen halb 7 vorbei#h


----------



## geomujo (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Bilder bitte 

-12/01/2014 14:52                     Posting/Collection                     KODERA postoffice KANZAKI Collection and Delivery Center                     HYOGO                                                           679-2499
-12/03/2014 00:25                     Dispatch from outward office of exchange                     
                    OSAKA INT                     OSAKA                                                           549-8799                                                                          
-12/06/2014 12:19                     Arrival at inward office of exchange                     
                    FRANKFURT A/M FLUGHAFEN                     GERMANY
-12/06/2014 12:45                     Departure from inward office of exchange                     
                    FRANKFURT A/M FLUGHAFEN                     GERMANY

... Ich glaub da kommt bald was ... *grins*
Der aktuelle Wechselkurs nötigt einem ja fast schon zur Bestellung.


----------



## ulfisch (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Kommen noch:q
habe gerade eine ähnlichen Trackingverlauf


----------



## geomujo (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Gestern Post von DHL - Ab zum Zollamt nach Ludwigsfelde .... mmuuhahaha. Montag gehts ls.


----------



## PikeHunter85 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*
> Immer wieder liest man auch in unserem Forum von Leuten, die sich Angelgerät direkt aus dem Ausland, oft aus den USA oder Japan, schicken lassen. Da gibt es zum einen die gesetzestreuen, die dann diese Sachen regulär verzollen und versteuern. Und es gibt diejenigen die dann schnell feststellen, dass bei ordnungsgemäßer Versteuerung/Verzollung kein großer - wenn überhaupt einer – Preisvorteil übrig bleibt.
> 
> Abgesehen davon dass man sich schwer damit tun wird, Garantieansprüche durchzusetzen, schädigt man damit auch Importeure, Großhändler und Fachhändler.
> ...




Cooler beitrag  danke für info


----------



## man1ac (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich hab mal ne Frage und hoffe es ist der richtige Thread: Ich bin im Februar beruflich in Boston und einmal in Toronto.
Kenne mich mit den ganzen Preisen dort nicht so wirklich aus, wäre nett wenn mich jemand in die richtige RIchtung weisen könnte ala "Schnur ist da viel günstiger oder sowas" Ich hab nicht die Zeit mit WLAN und Preissuchemaschine bewaffnet den Laden abzugrasen


----------



## hermann 07 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo
Ich denke die Angelgerätehändler bzw, der Großhandel sind zum Teil auch selbst an dieser Entwicklung schuld. Wenn ich heute die Preise für Wobbler oder Kleinteile im Laden anschaue z.B. Schrumpfschlauch eines bekannten
Herstellers 10 x 50mm = 3,99€ ( im Baumarkt 500m weiter 100m Rolle
16,95€) oder wenn halbwegs gute Hartplastik - Kunstköder unter 15,00€ kaum noch zu bekommen sind !!!! Für einen Normalverdiener heißt das 2 Stunden Steine schleppen für einen Wobbler, der in Asien zum Spottpreis hergestellt wird.
Ich denke auch nicht das die Großhändler aus Mitleid mit den Chinesischen 
Wanderarbeitern dort produzieren lassen. Hier gilt halt auch ,,jeder ist sich selbst des Nächste"
Petri Hermann


----------



## nostradamus (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hi Hermann

sehr guter Beitrag!


----------



## donbilbo89 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Das mit dem Betrügen etc. kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen den Beitrag |bigeyes

Ich bestelle, mal angenommen aus dem Ausland (USA) ein Produkt. Wenn es ankommt und ich habe Glück ist ein Batscher drauf "von zollamtlicher Behandlung befreit". Wenn ich Pech habe, kommt die Post direkt vom Zoll und ich muss das Paket direkt beim Zollamt versteuern und abholen.

Die ganze Diskussion um betrügen / Steuern hinterziehen ist komplett unnötig mMn, weil es bei Bestellungen garnicht möglich ist, aktiv zu hinterziehen. Der Zoll/die Post regelt das sowieso, da nicht EU-Pakete alle durchleuchtet werden. Fertig


----------



## [Zander] (13. April 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Habe mir mal nen paar Kleinteile bei Banggood bestellt, wurde auch schon verschickt.
Mal schauen wie die Qualität so ist 
Ich werde euch davon Berichten, wenn das Zeug da ist.


Gruss


----------



## geomujo (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ich habe jetzt schon die zweite Bestellung bei Alapar aus Litauen  gemacht. Leider haben sie keinen eigenen Shop, daher nur über eBay.
Bestellt wurden jeweils MaxRap-Köder. Diese Woche müsste die zweite Bestellung kommen.

Die  haben ein wirklich sehr umfangreiches Angebot an Rapala-Wobblern zu  einem guten Preis. Versand ging unter eine Woche bei Versandkosten, die  unseren in D nicht übersteigen. Dazu Euro und Schengen-Raum.

Es  gibt noch eine ganze Hand voll weiterer interessanter Shops aus Litauen  oder Lettland. Auch in Polen und der Slovakei bekommt man ziemlich gute  und interessante Ware zu etwas besseren Preisen als bei uns.

Ich  kaufe nicht primär wegen dem preis dort, sondern, weil sie ein nahezu  komplettes Farbangebot eines Köders haben das auch lieferbar ist. Wenn  sich deutsche Händler nur auf 3-4 Farben pro Köder beschränken, ist dass  für mich eher uninteressant, auch wenn der Preis niedrig ist. Farbauswahl und Verfügbarkeit sind wichtiger.


----------



## [Zander] (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



			
				[Zander];4325871 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir mal nen paar Kleinteile bei Banggood bestellt, wurde auch schon verschickt.
> Mal schauen wie die Qualität so ist
> Ich werde euch davon Berichten, wenn das Zeug da ist.
> 
> ...


Ist schon angekommen mittlerweile, die Wirbel haben meiner Meinung nach die gleiche Qualität wie andere Produkte auf dem deutschen markt


Gruss


----------



## geomujo (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Seit Samstag tut sich nix mehr:

Do, 09.07.2015 17:17 Uhr - Japan - Die Sendung ist im Start-Paketzentrum eingetroffen. 																					 																					 																				 																				
																			 																				Fr, 10.07.2015 13:32 Uhr  																				 																			 																			- Japan - Die Sendung wird ins Zielland transportiert und dort an die  Zustellorganisation übergeben. (Homepage / Online Sendungsverfolgung: http://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-pub...lang=de&idc=EL023436394JP&extendedSearch=true) 																					 																					 																				 																				
																			 																				Sa, 11.07.2015 10:13 Uhr 																				 																			 																			-  																				 																					 																					 																						 																							Importzentrum, Deutschland 																							 																						 																					 																				 																				- Sendung wurde im Import an DHL Express übergeben 																					 																					 																				 																				
																			 																				Sa, 11.07.2015 11:46 Uhr -  																				 																					 																					 																						 																							Importzentrum, Deutschland 																							 																						 																					 																				 																				-Sendung befindet sich im Zoll 																					 																					 																				 																				

  Normalerweise ist ein Paket nach 1-2 Tagen durch den Zoll für den  Weitertransport zum lokalem Zollamt. Aber hier tut sich einfach nix :-(  Wie lange habt ihr an der Stelle schon warten müssen?


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Schon Sendungen gehabt die 10 Tage beim Zoll standen. Unter Umständen ist schon ein Schreiben vom Zoll an dich unterwegs....


----------



## ulfisch (3. November 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wochen, WOCHEN !$§/&())/&)='**!"*'*'


----------



## salmon Wim (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Hallo, 
Ab welchem Betrag muss man heute denn wieviel bei Einfuhr zB aus Kenya bezahlen?
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



salmon Wim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ab welchem Betrag muss man heute denn wieviel bei Einfuhr zB aus Kenya bezahlen?
> Gruss
> salmon Wim




Das gilt immer noch:



Wollebre schrieb:


> Seit dem 01.Dez. 2008 gelten für Postsendungen  aus dem Ausland (aus einem nicht EU Land) die folgenden Regeln:
> 
> *Postverkehr:
> Höchstgrenze für die zollfreie Einfuhr von Kleinsendungen erhöht*
> ...


----------



## Bewu1982 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Also mir persönlich ist es egal ob ich einen Händler vor Ort oder einen Online-Handel im Inland schädige wenn ich Angelgeräte im Ausland kaufe.
 Ich habe vor 2 Wochen eine Abu Garcia Revo MGXtreme gekauft von einem Händler aus Nikosia, Zypern. Habe sie bekommen für 231€, der billigste deutsche Online-Händler zu dem Zeitpunkt war Angelplatz mit 306€. Versandpartner der Händlers aus Zypern war in Deutschland ansässig, daher keine Import- oder Zollgebühren. Heisst: 75€ gespart. Zypern ist in der EU, also auch EU-weite Garantiereglung. 

 Wenn ich bei Ebay oder auch Amazon schaue, und diese Rolle dort für bis zu 475€angeboten wird, darf sich kein Händler beschweren wenn ich dort nicht kaufe.

 Ob mal legal oder illegal kauft, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Und je nach Entscheidung aber auch nicht maulen wenn Konsequenzen auf einen zukommen.

 Zudem gibt es auch Angelgeräte, z.B. aus Japan, die in Deutschland gar nicht erst offiziell angeboten wird. Bei einem solchen Kauf geht es ja nicht um den PReis, sondern das Gerät überhaupt erst bekommen zu können. Und da finde ich gibt es keine andere Lösung.

 Inzwischen habe ich gesehen, dass auch einige große deutsche Angel-Online-Händler teilweise Japan-Modelle anbieten. Beispielsweise war im Gerlinger-Katalog ein Sonderteil mit Daiwa-Rollen (Japan-Modelle).


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Bewu1982 schrieb:


> Also mir persönlich ist es egal ob ich einen Händler vor Ort oder einen Online-Handel im Inland schädige wenn ich Angelgeräte im Ausland kaufe.
> Ich habe vor 2 Wochen eine Abu Garcia Revo MGXtreme gekauft von einem Händler aus Nikosia, Zypern. Habe sie bekommen für 231€, der billigste deutsche Online-Händler zu dem Zeitpunkt war Angelplatz mit 306€. Versandpartner der Händlers aus Zypern war in Deutschland ansässig, daher keine Import- oder Zollgebühren. Heisst: 75€ gespart. Zypern ist in der EU, also auch EU-weite Garantiereglung.
> 
> Wenn ich bei Ebay oder auch Amazon schaue, und diese Rolle dort für bis zu 475€angeboten wird, darf sich kein Händler beschweren wenn ich dort nicht kaufe.
> ...



........ so sehe ich das auch #6  und sollte jetzt hier wieder einer mit dem "angebotenen Service" kommen, lasst es mal lieber, sind echt Ausnahmen hier in unseren "Fachgeschäften", wo man Service bekommt |rolleyes#c


----------



## Fattony (7. März 2016)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/DAlWA...-1&btsid=8c24048f-7c60-4be7-be33-a87268fa3d72

Kennt die wer?

Preis ist ja mal der Hammer.

Von der Website hab ich schon paar Sachen bestellt - hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (12. März 2016)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



Fattony schrieb:


> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/DAlWA...-1&btsid=8c24048f-7c60-4be7-be33-a87268fa3d72
> 
> Kennt die wer?
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ist das nur ein Übersetzer (Suchmachine) für irgenwelche China Shop´s.


----------



## Darket (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Aliexpress ist eine Plattform vergleichbar mit dem marketplace von Amazon. Heißt für den Kunden v.a., dass die Zahlungen zentral über die Plattform laufen, wodurch so Sachen wie Käuferschutz besser gewährleistet werden können.


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



antonio schrieb:


> was ist denn die kampfbremse bei baitcastern?
> 
> antonio





der daumen


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das gilt immer noch:



Ist aber leider falsch, wie fast überall in den Medien, Abgabefrei sind Sendungen bis ca.26€ inklusive Porto, da der Zoll erst ab 5€ Einnahmen Rechnungen schreibt, damit ist die oft zitierte 22€-Grenze nichtig. 
Versteckt auch der Zoll ganz gut auf seinen Seiten:
http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...etbestellungen/internetbestellungen_node.html

*"Warenwert zwischen 22 Euro und 150 Euro*

  Bei einem Wert zwischen 22 Euro und 150 Euro sind die Sendungen zwar  zollfrei, die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer in Höhe von 19 Prozent bzw. 7 Prozent  und die Verbrauchsteuer (bei Warensendungen mit  verbrauchsteuerpflichtigen Waren) sind aber zu erheben. Allerdings  werden Abgaben in einer Höhe von weniger als 5 Euro nicht erhoben."



Grüße JK


----------



## geomujo (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Abu-Garcia-REVO-DEEZ-spinning-reel-Japan/162688090520
Kam doch glatt noch mal eine neue Revo Deez bei eBay rein. Auch die Gebrauchten Modelle Yabai, Deez und Studious sind wieder gelistet.

Das Modell Studious ist über Buyee auch noch als Neuware lieferbar bei dem Händler wo auch ich bestellt habe. Ja und sogar eine Revo Yabai kam nochmal eine rein bei Yahoo-Auctions.

Damit sind alle JDM-Revo's als Neuware lieferbar. Also wer es drauf anlegt, kann jedes der gezeigten Modelle bekommen.
https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/b277088065
https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/v523131051


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn ich zb. Eine Rute und-oder rolle für ca. 100 Euro in NL oder GB vor ort kauf und die nach Deutschland importiere?


----------



## geomujo (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Wenn du innerhalb der Zollunion agierst ist der Import defacto kein Import mehr. Du bezahlst im Kaufland die USt und das war's.

Kaufst du außerhalb der Union hängt es davon ab, ob die Ware zolltechnisch erfasst und für eintreibewürdig befunden wird.

BSP: Die Revo Deez z.B. aus Japan wurde "von zollamtlicher Behandlung befreit". Sie hatten sie also am Wickel, waren aber zu faul, den Schrieb der außen angebracht war zu bearbeiten. 
GB ist meines Wissens nach (noch) Mitglied der Zollunion, NL sowieso.
Grenzübergänge mit Zollkontrollen gibt es ja kaum noch. Aber technisch müsstest du z.B. aus der Ukraine kommend bei der Einreise angeben, was du an Waren importierst. Gibst du nichts an  und die finden was, gibts den üblichen Strafzuschlag.

Zollgebühren werden erst ab einen Warenwert von ich glaub es waren 125€ erhoben, UST aber schon ab 25-45€. Der Kaufpreis hat aber mit dem Zollwert ("AH-Wert") nicht viel zutun, offenbar gibt es da feste gestaffelte Beträge. Meine Zollrechnung ist selbst für einen hauptberuflichen Buchhalter ein wahrer Graus. Hier werden nur grobe Beträge angesetzt. Für die UST jedoch wird der exakte Warenwert bestimmt.


----------



## geomas (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn ich zb. Eine Rute und-oder rolle für ca. 100 Euro in NL oder GB vor ort kauf und die nach Deutschland importiere?



Hab oft in GB übers web eingekauft und habe überwiegend sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Keine Einfuhr-Abgaben innerhalb der EU.

Und gebrauchte Ware von privat (als Beispiel) dürfte auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## geomujo (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Jo, GB ist kein Problem, ob's so bleibt wird man sehen.
Ob die Ware von privat ist oder nicht spielt keine Rolle, entscheidend ist der Warenwert und die Unterstellung, dass es im Ausland gekauft wurde.

PS: die Yabai traf auch das gleiche Schicksal wie die Deez. Bei Rollen liegt die Chance Zoll+UST bezahlen zu müssen bei genau 50%, bei bisher 6 Importen. Es spielt dabei keinerlei Rolle, welcher Händler zum Tragen kommt. Sogar ein identisch deklariertes Paket kommt mal mit mal ohne  Zollforderung an. Nur bei Ruten liegt die Quote bei 100%.


----------



## geomujo (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Meine Revo LT liegt tatsächlich bei der GDSK. Da steht, dass ich angeschrieben werde, weil Unterlagen fehlen.

Gerne würd ich das mit Selbstverzollung machen - hat da schonmal jemand den Gang bei der GDSK zur Selbstverzollung durch und kann hier Hilfestellung anbieten?


----------



## poldi82 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Keine persönliche Erfahrung, aber eventuell hilft es dir ja trotzdem.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SLhTveiybsI

http://www.chinamobiles.org/mobiquo/mobiquo.php?welcome=1&referer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.chinamobiles.org%2Fthreads%2Ftutorial-gdsk-abwicklung-ganz-einfach-erklaert-fuer-dummies.29267%2F&board_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.chinamobiles.org&code=d5db139b908b0ccf600892ff9600a74f&name=Chinamobiles.org&deeplink=www.chinamobiles.org%3Flocation%3Dtopic%26amp%3Btid%3D29267%26amp%3Bpage%3D1%26amp%3Bperpage%3D20


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



geomujo schrieb:


> Meine Revo LT liegt tatsächlich bei der GDSK. Da steht, dass ich angeschrieben werde, weil Unterlagen fehlen.
> 
> Gerne würd ich das mit Selbstverzollung machen - hat da schonmal jemand den Gang bei der GDSK zur Selbstverzollung durch und kann hier Hilfestellung anbieten?



Bitte schön: http://www.blog.oscg.eu/2011/02/selbstverzollung-bei-der-gdsk/


----------



## geomujo (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, werd ich mich heute Abend wohl intensiver beschäftigen müssen.

Was ich aber bei der ganzen Geschichte nicht verstehe ist, warum die GDSK überhaupt ins Spiel kommt. Alle meine früheren Pakete aus Japan die als EMS kamen wurden entweder beim Zusteller inkasso in Bar bezahlt (setzt korrekte Deklaration voraus) oder das Teil ging zum Zollamt Ludwigsfelde - was der Normalfall war. Dort musste ich dann mit Zahlungsnachweisen auftauchen und den Betrag bezahlen.

Hat das was mit dem Versender zutun, dass die einen Vertrag mit der GDSK haben? Meine Japan-EMS-Pakete kamen alle über die Japan-Post und dann weiter mit DHL-Express - also im Rahmen der UPU.


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Ja, EMS Japan hat DHL als Vertragspartner für die Zustellung in D, EMS China leider die GDSK.  |krach:

Offensichtlich will die GDSK die geringen Beträge, die durch die EMS China bezahlt werden, mit den Gebühren der Verzollung aufbessern. |gr:


----------



## geomujo (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

"... und zwar hab ich mir damals aus China dieses Bugs Bunny-Kostüm bestellt ..."
Einfach nur geil! 

So nach intensivem Studium der Formalitäten ist der Status nun wiefolgt:
Ich beantrage eine Selbstverzollung direkt beim Hauptzollamt Frankfurt. Das Paket kann leider nicht zu meinem lokalen Zollamt (Ludwigsfelde) überstellt werden, da die Beförderung NICHT im Rahmen der UPU-Verträge abläuft.

Das bedeutet nun konkret, dass ich ein ausgefülltes Formular 2x ausdrucken und unterschieben ans Zollamt abschicken muss. Mitbei liegt ein Ausdruck der eBayRechnung, der PayPap-Rechnung inkl. den Transaktionsdetails, wie auch eine Ausdruck des eBay-Angebotes. Das Gewicht des Paketes konnte ich im Frachtbrief einsehen und korrekt eintragen.

Der Zoll sollte somit keinerlei Gründe haben, das Paket öffnen zu lassen. Wenn doch, hab ich ein Problem. Entweder ich fahre selbst nach Frankfurt zur "Beschau" oder die GDSK übernimmt das in Vertretung für mich, was nochmal ~20€ kostet. Aber so hab ich wenigstens die 26,95€ für die Verzollung gespart.

Ende der Geschichte müsste dann die Zustellung sein mit anschließend später ins Haus flatternder Rechnung für den Zollbetrag (ich schätze mal es läuft auf 32€ hinaus).

Dass die ChinaPost allerdings das Paket nicht im Rahmen der UPU-Verträge transportiert wird, wurde vor dem Kauf nicht kommuniziert.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*



geomujo schrieb:


> ....So nach intensivem Studium der Formalitäten ist der Status nun wiefolgt:
> Ich beantrage eine Selbstverzollung direkt beim Hauptzollamt Frankfurt.......



Währst du so freundlich und berichtest mal wie die Selbstverzollung abgelaufen ist? 
Sind die Informationen bzw. die beschriebenen Vorgehensweisen bei der Selbstverzollung noch auf der von mir verlinkten Seite aktuell?


----------



## geomujo (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelgeräteimport aus dem Ausland*

Um meine e-Bay Bestellung der aus China versendeten Abu Garcia Revo LT 2500 abzurunden noch die ergänzende Information, dass ich nun einen Brief vom Hauptzollamt Frankfurt am Main bekommen habe in dem ich aufgefordert werde 36,12€ nachzuzahlen.
30,41€ USt + 5,71€ Zoll. Zugestellt wurde übrigens mit GLS.

Produkt kostete 225 AUD was 154,36€ entsprach. Damit stieg der Preis der Rolle auf final: 190,48€ - also alles Andere, nur kein wirkliches Schnäppchen

Die Selbstverzollung ging sauber über die Bühne und der Zoll wollte das Paket auch nicht öffnen lassen. Somit konnte die GDSK komplett umgangen werden. Mit dieser Bestellung dürfte ich nun so ziemlich alle möglichen Varianten des Importes und des Zolldurchlaufs durch haben  Insgesamt war es Übersee-Tacklebestellung #14 in gut 3 Jahren.


----------

